# من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟



## ناصر الحق (20 نوفمبر 2005)

*من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

مساء الخير 

قرأت في أحد الكتب موضوعا أثار انتباهي و أحببت أن أنقله في هذا المنتدى للحوار فيه مع اخوتنا المسيحيين و المسلمين  .. و هو : 

ان موسى عليه السلام قد بشر بنبي منتظر يأتي من بعده مثله ...........

تقول التوراة : ( العهد القديم ) - ( أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك  ) ( تثنية 18:18-22 )........

و ذكر الكاتب أن أحبار اليهود و رجال اللاهوت المسيحيون يقولون أن عيسى عليه السلام كان هو النبي المنتظر في هذه النبوءة ....

و الذي يقوله الكاتب و أراه أنا أيضا أن عيسى عليه السلام ليس مثل موسى عليه السلام و أن محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم هو الشبيه بموسى عليه السلام ..     

و أود ان نتناقش في المماثلة و ذلك من حيث : 

1- النبوة :

 كان موسى نبيا و محمدا كان ايضا نبيا و تقولون ان عيسى إله .. و في هذا اختلاف بين عيسى و موسى عليهما السلام .

2- الرسالة :

 موسى جاء برسالة يحذر بها قومه من عذاب الله و يبشرهم بالجنة و محمدا ايضا جاء برسالة مثله و لكن عيسى عليه السلام في عقيدتكم ( ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه و نحن بعد خطاة ؛ مات المسيح لأجلنا ) ( رومية 8:5 ) 

3- الميلاد : 

موسى ولد ولادة طبيعية من ام و اب .. و كذلك محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .. اما عيسى فولد بلا اب .. اذا محمد مشابه لموسى في الولادة .

4-قبول الناس له :

 كان موسى عليه السلام مقبولا به كنبي عند شعبه ( ولو انهم سببوا لموسى معاناة لا حد لها الا انهم كأمه اعترفو به رسولا من الله ( فخاف الشعب الرب و آمنوا بالرب و بعبده موسى ) ( خروج 14: 30-31 ) و محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم ايضا عانى ايضا من اليهود و المشركين و لكن قبل وفاته كانت أمة العرب قد سلمو به رسولا و نبيا .. و اتباعه اصبحوا يملأون مشارق الارض و مغاربها  .. لكن المسيح عليه السلام لم تقبله خاصته و هم اليهود حتى رفع الى السماء بمقتضى الكتاب المقدس حيث يقول (الى خاصته جاء و خاصته لم تقبله ) ( يوحنا 11:1 ) و ( اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة و الفريسيون مجمعا .. فمن ذلك اليوم تشاوروا ليقتلوه ) ( يوحنا 11 : 47-53 ) و الى اليوم فإن خاصته و هم اليهود باكملهم قد رفضوه .. اذا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم مثل موسى عليه السلام حيث لم يموت الا بعد ان قبله العرب جميعا .. 

5- الملك و الزعامة : 

ان موسى كان نبيا و زعيما ( نبيا : يوحى اليه برسالة يهدي بها البشر .. و زعيما : يعني له سلطان القصاص على شعبه اي الحياة و الموت ) و كان محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم ايضا له سلطان على حياة و موت المسلمين حيث يقيم الحد عليهم .. ( حد القتل للقاتل ) .. و المسيح كان لا يملك من الامر شيئا و كان كثيرا مايرفض ان يكون ملكا ..

6-الحروب و خوف الرؤساء منه : 

كان موسى بطل حرب و نصره الله على المصريين القدماء و على قبائل بدو سيناء و حارب مدنا محصنة و هزمها وقتل ملوكها راجع ( تثنية 3 : 1-5 ) و محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم كان في حربه كموسى عليه السلام فقد حارب رؤساء مكة و انتصر عليهم كما حارب موسى اهل فرعون و حارب الرسول لما خرج اليهود في المدينة و انتصر عليهم كما حارب موسى لما خرج في سيناء و انتصر عليهم  .. و غيرها من الحروب المتشابهة بينهم و لكن عيسى لم يحارب في حياته قط .. اذا محمد هنا مثل موسى عليهما السلام .

7 - الشريعة : 

جاء موسى بشريعة مستقلة و احكام جديدة لشعبه .. و كان حاكما و مقسما و مشرعا لدى بني اسرائيل و هكذا كان محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم جاء باحكام جديدة و مستقلة .. اما عيسى عليه السلام فلم يأتي بشريعة جديدة او احكام و لم ياتي مستقلا بل جاء داعيا الى التكميل ( بمعنى ان الاحكام الفقهية في التوراة 613 حكما ) لموسى ( راجع متى 5 : 17 - 18 ) و لم يكن مقسما و لا مشرعا ( راجع لوقا 12 : 13-14 ) 

8- الرحيل : 

موسى عليه السلام مات و توفاه الله و فاة طبيعية دون ان يقتل او يتم الحكم عليه بالموت و كذلك محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم مات موته طبيعية دون ان يقتل او يحكم عليه بالقتل و في عقيدتكم أن عيسى مات على الصليب بعد ان حكم عليه بيلاطس بالصلب حتى الموت .. اذن محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم مثل موسى عليه السلام و ليس عيسى عليه السلام .

9- القبر : 

ان موسى دفن في قبر على الارض .. و هكذا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .. و لكن تقولون ان عيسى بعد ان مات و قبر صعد الى السماء و يجلس عن يمين قوة الله .

10 - سن نزول الرسالة و سن الموت : 

موسى عليه السلام نزلت عليه الرسالة و كان عمره اربعين عاما تقريبا و مات عمره 63.5 و هكذا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم نزلت عليه الرسالة وهو في الاربعين من عمره و مات عمره 63.5  اما عيسى عليه السلام نزلت عليه الرسالة في الثلاثين من عمره و صلب كما تقولون في 33.5 عاما اي ليس كموسى عليه السلام .     [/] 


و السؤال الذي أطرحه هنا : من النبي المنتظر الذي يشبه موسى عليه السلام ان لم يكن محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم بعد  ان تبين الاختلاف بين موسى و عيسى عليهما السلام ؟  


ملاحظة : سوف أتجاهل الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع أو التي تعبر عن سوء أخلاق من يقولها .... لأننا في نقاش يعتمد على الادلة العقلية و التاريخية و لسنا في معركة قذائفها الحروف و الكلمات .. و شكرا للجميع .


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

دراسة منقولة تفند ما جاء مسبقا



كتت هذه الرسالة لأثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان النبى الذى تنبأ عنه موسى بكلماته " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلى , له تسمعون " ( تثنيه 15:18), هو المسيح وليس محمد كما يزعم بعض علماء المسلمون . 
وسيجد القارىء دراسة تحليلة لهذه النبوة تؤكد له هذا الحق الواضح فى الكتاب المقدس الكريم. 
لقد حاول بعض علماء المسلمين وعلى رأسهم " ابن تيمية " أن يجدوا نبوات فى الكتاب المقدس عن النبى محمد, لكن محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل الذريع لأنها خرجت عن كل مبادىء التفسير الصحيح. 
قال هؤلاء العلماء ان النبوة التى سجلها موسى فى سفر الثنية والتى ذكرناها فيما سبق من حديث تتحدث عن محمد , والدراسة التى سنعرضها فى الصفحات التالية ستظهر بوضوح تام ان المسيح وليس محمد هو موضوع هذه النبوة . 
وقالوا ان النبوة التى سجلها اشعياء النبى بالكلمات " هوذا عبدى الذى اعضده, مختارى الذى سرت به نفسى , وضعت روحى عليه فيخرج الحق للأمم , لايصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع فى الشارع صوته , قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفىء 00" والتى تستمر فتقول " انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر , فامسك بيدك واجعلك عهدا للشعب ونورا للأمم " ( إشعياء 1:42-3و6و7) وهى نبوءة عن محمد , لأن اشعياء يذكر فى نفس الأصحاح الكلمات " غنوا للرب اغنية جددة , تسبيحة من اقصى الأرض , ايها المنحدرون فى البحر وملؤه والجزائر وسكانها , لترفع البرية ومدنها صوتها , الديار التى سكنها قيدار " ( إشعياء 10:42و11) وقالوا بما ان النبوة تذكر الصحراء التى سكنها قيدار , وقيدار هو احد ملوك العرب , إذاً فهى تتحدث عن محمد , ونسى هؤلاء العلماء ان الأصحاح وحده متكاملة 00 فهو يتحدث عن عبد الرب ومختاره الذى وضع روحه عليه, والذى جعله عهداً لشعب ونوراً للأمم ليفتح عيون العمى , ويخرج من سجن الخطية المأسورين الجالسين فى الظلمة 00 ثم ينادى أقصى الأرض والمنحدرين فى البحر والجزائر وسكان الجزيرة العربية ان يقبلوا هذا المختار الكريم ويغنوا للرب أغنية جديدة . 
وقد اكد البشير متى فى بشارته ان هذه النبوة تمت حرفياً فى المسيح , وهذه كلمات متى البشير" فلما خرج الفريسيون هناك . وأوصاهم أن لا يظهروه لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل . هوذا فتاي الذى اخترته . حبيبى الذي سرت به نفسى . أضع روحى عليه فيخبر الأمم بالحق . لا يخاصم ولا يصيح ولايُسمِع أحد فى الشوارع صوته .قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف . وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ حتى يخرج الحق إلى النصرة. وعلى اسمه يكون رجاء الأمم" (متى 12: 14-21). 
وكلمات متى البشير تنفي نفياً باتا وقاطعاً أن يكون النبي محمد هو المذكور فى نبوة إشعياء. 
وقالوا أن الكلمات المذكورة فى المزمور الرابع والثمانين والتي تقول " طوبى لأناس عزهم بك طرق بيتك فى قلوبهم . عابرين فى وادى البكاء يصيّرونه ينبوعاً .. يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة . يُرَون قدام الله فى صهيون" ( مزمور 84: 5-7) هى نبوة عن محمد ، لأن وادى البكاء ممكن أن ينطق وادى "بكة" ، و"بكة " هى "مكة" ، ومحمد جاء من مكة ، ولست أرى نفسي بحاجة للتعليق على هذا التفسير ، لأنه يحمل فى كلماته ما يخرجه عن أي قواعد للتفسير.. 
وأخيراً وليس آخراً ، قالوا أن المسيح وعد تلاميذه بأن يرسل لهم المعزي ، وأن هذا المعزي هو النبي محمد.. 
وقراءة نزيهة لوعد المسيح لتلاميذه تنفي تماماً أن يكون هذا الوعد هو وعد بمجئ محمد ، وتؤكد أن المسيح كان يتحدث عن الروح القدس الذي سيحل على التلاميذ بعد صعوده. 
فتعال معي لنقرأ كلمات المسيح لتلاميذه : 
" إن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي. وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد . روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم " (يوحنا 14: 15-17). 
" وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيئ ويذكِّركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يوحنا 14: 26). 
" ومتى جاء المعزي الذى سأرسله أنا إليكم . من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي " (يوحن 15: 26). 
" لكنى أقول لكم الحق إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق . لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي. ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم . ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة . أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بى ، وأما على بر فلأنى ذاهب إلى أبى ولا تروننى أيضا. وأما على دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دِين. 
إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن . وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية . ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" ( يوحنا 16: 7-14). 
يقول بعض علماء المسلمين أن الكلمة التى تترجم " المعزى " من اللغة اليونانية هي Periklutos ومعناها الشخص المحمود ، وهذا الشخص المحمود هو محمد لأن هذا معنى اسمه .. ويقولون أن المسيحيين استبدلوا الكلمة Periklutos بكلمة Parakletos ليرفعوا من العهد الجديد هذه الآية التى تتنبأ عن مجئ محمد. 
ويقينا ان parakletos التى تعنى المعزي أو المريح هى الكلمة الموجودة فى الأصل اليوناني للعهد الجديد .. أضف إلى هذا أن كل الصفات المعطاة للروح القدس فى وعد المسيح لا يمكن أن تنطبق بحال من الأحوال على النبى محمد. 
فالمعزى الذى وعد المسيح بإرساله هو فى نفس المساواة للمسيح.. فالمسيح كان هو المعزى للتلاميذ أثناء وجوده معهم، ووعد أن يطلب من الآب ليعطى التلاميذ معزياً آخر. 
والمعزى الذى وعد المسيح بمجيئه هو روح الحق الذى لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه " أما محمد فقد كان بشراً لا روحاً ، وقد رآه الكثيرون وعرفوه . 
والمعزى الذى وعد المسيح بمجيئه اسمه " الروح القدس" ، وقد قال المسيح عنه أنه يعلم تلاميذه كل شيئ ، ويذكّرهم بكل ما قاله لهم . ومحمد لم يذكّر التلاميذ بما قاله لهم المسيح ، لأن التلاميذ ماتوا قبل محمد بمئات السنين ، أما الروح القدس فقد أعاد إلى ذاكرة الرسل وتلاميذ المسيح كل ما قاله المسيح فسجّلوه بالحرف الواحد في البشائر الأربعة ، وفى رسائلهم التى كتبوها. 
والمعزى الذى وعد المسيح بمجيئه " يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة " وأعظم الخطايا التى يبكت الروح القدس عليها هى خطية عدم الإيمان بالمسيح باعتباره ابن الله الحي .. ومحمد لم يفعل هذا بل على العكس أهان المسيح حين قال عنه " إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون " (سورة آل عمران 3: 59). 
والمعزى الذى وعد المسيح بمجيئه يخبر التلاميذ بأمور آتية ، ويمجد المسيح أي يعطى قدرة لعقول التلاميذ ليروا المسيح كما هو فى مجده العظيم ، ومحمد كما رأينا لم يمجد المسيح. 
أخيرا فإن المعزى الروح القدس ، وعد المسيح بإرساله للتلاميذ بعد فترة قصيرة من صعودة إلى السماء ، " وفيما هو مجتمع معهم أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب الذى سمعتموه منى ، لأن يوحنا عمٍٍٍَِد بالماء وأما أنتم فستتعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الأيام بكثير" ( أعمال 1: 4و 5). 
طلب المسيح من تلاميذه أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم منتظرين حلول الروح القدس عليهم ، وأن حلول الروح القدس سيحدث بعد أيام قليلة من صعوده إلى السماء. 
كان وعد المسيح بأن الروح القدس سيحل فى أورشليم على التلاميذ الذين كانوا عائشين فى أيامه . 
وقد حل الروح القدس فعلاً وحقاً على التلاميذ وهم مجتمعين فى أورشليم كما وعد المسيح بعد عشرة أيام من صعوده إلى السماء . 
" ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع معاً بنفس واحدة . وصار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأ كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين . وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار واستقرت على كل واحد منهم وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس" (أعمال 2: 1-4). 
أما محمد فقد وُلد فى مكة لا فى أورشليم سنة 570 بعد الميلاد ، وكان ظهوره كنبى بعد موت التلاميذ بستة قرون.. ولا يمكن أن يتفق هذا الزمن الطويل مع كلمات المسيح لرسله أن يرسل لهم الروح القدس " ليس بعد هذه الأيام بكثير " ( أعمال 1: 5). 
يقيناً أن وعد المسيح بإرساله الروح القدس للتلاميذ لا ينطبق على محمد من قريب أو بعيد .. وأن الآية القرآنية القائلة " وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بنى اسرائيل إنى رسول الله إليكم مصدقاً لما بين يديّ من التوراة ومبشراً برسول يأتى من بعدي اسمه أحمد فلما جاءهم بالبينات قالوا هذا سحر مبين " (سورة الصف 61: 6)، لا تجد إتمامها بحال ما فى وعد المسيح للتلاميذ بإرسال الروح القدس. 
لقد كانت آخر كلمات المسيح فى خطابه الوداعى لرسله : " لا تضطرب قلوبكم . أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي . فى بيت أبي منازل كثيرة . وإلا فإنى كنت قد قلت لكم. أنا أمضى لأعد لكم مكاناً . وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً آتى أيضاً وآخذكم إليّ حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً " (يوحنا 14: 1-3). 
لم يعد المسيح تلاميذه بمجئ نبي آخر، يؤسس ديناً آخر .. بل وعدهم بأنه سيعود بنفسه ليأخذهم إليه.. وفى سفر رؤيا يوحنا آخر أسفار العهد الجديد قال المسيح وهو الصادق الأمين " وها أنا آتى سريعاً وأجرتي معى لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله " (رؤيا يوحنا 22:12). 
إنه مما يثير العجب ، انه بينما يدَعي علماء المسلمين أن العهد القديم كتاب محرف ، حرَفه اليهود .. وأن العهد الجديد كتاب مزيف كتبه تلاميذ ورسل المسيح بأيديهم ، فإنهم يستميتون فى البحث عن آية واحدة فى الكتاب المقدس تتنبَأ عن محمد.. والسبب وراء هذا البحث المستميت أنهم يريدون أن يثبتوا ما قاله القرآن في الآية القائلة : 
" الذين يتبعون الرسول الأمي (محمد) الذى يجدونه مكتوباً عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل " (سورة الأعراف 7: 157). 
والعارفون للكتاب المقدس ، والدارسون لمحتوياته يؤكدون تأكيداً قاطعاً أنه لا توجد آية واحدة فيه تنبئ بمجئ محمد ، لا من قريب ولا من بعيد . 
إن الدراسة التي سنعرضها فى الصفحات التالية ستظهر للباحث الأمين بوضوح تام أن المسيح وليس محمد هو الذى الذي ذكره موسي في نبوته. 
وإذ أقدم هذه الدراسة ، أقدمها ومعها صلاتي أن يستخدمها الله بروحه لإنارة الكثيرين ، وهدايتهم إلى المسيح ، الفادي الكريم .


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

سيرنجفيلد- فيرجينيا الدكتور القس لبيب ميخائيل 
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 14 سبتمبر 1998 
الفصل الأول 
الكهنة واللاويون يسألون يوحنا المعمدان 
حين جاء ملء الزمان .. أو بعبارة أخرى حين كمُل الزمان ، وحان الوقت المعين من الله لولادة المسيح فى بيت لحم .. بدأت عجلة النبوة تدور بعد أن صمتت السماء أربعئمة سنة بعد النبي ملاخي، وتوقف ظهور أنبياء أمناء طيلة هذه القرون. 
أجل ! حان ملء الزمان ، وتهيَأ العالم تماماً لظهور المسيح.. 
فرضت الإمبراطورية الرومانية سيطرتها على دول كثيرة.. ومهدت الطرق لتربط بها أجزاء إمبراطوريتها الشاسعة ، وبهذا كان من السهل على الرسل والمؤمنين بالمسيح أن ينشروا بشارة الإنجيل متنقلين بأمان من مكان إلى مكان بعد صلب المسيح ، وقيامته ، وصعوده إلى السماء .. إطاعة لأمره الكريم : 
" اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس . وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به . وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 28: 19و 20) . 
كذلك أضحت اللغة اليونانية لغة الثقافة والفلسفة، وهى لغة تتميز بالجمال والدقة فى التعبير .. وهذه اللغة كتب الرسل رسائلهم وكتب البشيرون الأناجيل. 
ومع هذا كله ، كان العالم قد يأس من أن يجد فى وثنيته إشباعاً لحاجاته .. فلم تستطع الوثنية أن تعطي الناس غفراناً تاماً لخاطاياهم ، ولا أن ترسم لهم طريقاً صحيحاً للحياة اليومية ، ولا أن تعطيهم يقيناً بالحياة الأبدية .. فلما وصل إنجيل المسيح إلى هذا العالم الرازح تحت آثامه وأثقاله بواسطة رسل المسيح ، وجد الناس في المسيح الخلاص ، والغفران ، والحياة الأبدية ، والسلام والشبع التام. 
صمتت السماء كما ذكرنا آنفاً أربعمئة سنة ، ولم يظهر خلال هذه المدة أنبياء في أرض اسرائيل : وإسرائيل هم الشعب الذى خصَه الله بالنبوة والأنبياء . 
كان ملاخي آخر أنبياء العهد القديم ، وقد تنبأ عن ظهور يوحنا المعمدان ، الذي يسميه القرآن يحيى ابن زكريا ، وأعلن أن ظهور يوحنا سيكون لتهيئة الطريق لإعلان حقيقة المسيح. 
وهذه كلمات نبوة ملاخي : 
" هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيَئ الطريق أمامي" (ملاخي 3: 1). وقبل النبي ملاخي تنبأ النبي إشعياء عن مجئ يوحنا المعمدان لإعداد الطريق للمسيح بالكلمات " صوت صارخ فى البرية أعدوا طريق الرب . قوِّموا فى القفر سبيلاً لإلهنا" ( إشعياء 40: 3). 
وقد أكد مرقس البشير في بشارته أن هاتين النبوتين تمتا حرفياً فى يوحنا المعمدان : فقال فى غرة بشارته: 
" بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله كما هو مكتوب فى الأنبياء . ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذى يهيئ طريقك قدامك . صوت صارخ فى البرية أعدوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة . كان يوحنا يعمد فى البرية ويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا " ( مرقس 1: 14). 
وذاع صيت يوحنا المعمدان .. 
" وخرج إليه أورشليم وكل اليهودية وجميع الكورة المحيطة بالأردن . واعتمدوا منه فى الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم " ( متى 3: 5و 6). 
فى ذلك الوقت " أرسل اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من أنت ، فاعترف ولم ينكر وأقرَ أن لست أنا المسيح . فسألوه إذاً ماذا . إيليا أنت؟ فقال لست أنا . النبى أنت ؟ فأجاب لا. فقالوا من أنت لنعطي جواباً للذين أرسلونا. ماذا تقول عن نفسك . قال أنا صوت صارخ فى البرية قوّموا طريق الرب كما قال إشعياء النبي" (يوحنا 1: 19-23). 
نقرأ فى هذه الآيات أن الكهنة واللاويين قدموا ليوحنا المعمدان ثلاثة أسئلة : 
السؤال الأول : هل أنت المسيح ؟ 
السؤال الثاني : هل أنت إيليا؟ 
السؤال الثالث: هل أنت النبي؟ 
وكانت إجابة يوحنا المعمدان صريحة " لست أنا المسيح : ولا إيليا ، ولا النبي". 
ويجدر بنا فى هذا المقام أن نسأل: على أي أساس سأل الكهنة واللاويون يوحنا المعمدان هذه الأسئلة ؟ 
والجواب : إن هناك ثلاث نبوات في العهد القديم كان اليهود ينتظرون إتمامها.. 
وفي الوقت الذي وُلد فيه المسيح ، كانت النفوس الأمينة تترقب إتمام هذه النبوات كما يترقب راصدوا الكواكب كوكباً حان موعد ظهوره . 
· النبوة الأولى خاصة بمجئ المسيح وموته ، وسجلها دانيال النبي بالكلمات : 
" وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعاً يُقطع المسيح وليس له " (دانيال 9: 26). 
· النبوة الثانية خاصة بمجئ إيليا النبي ، وسجلها ملاخي النبي بالكلمات: 
" هاأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجئ يوم الرب العظيم والمخوف " (ملاخي 4: 5). 
· النبوة الثالثة خاصة بمجئ النبي – الذى مثل موسي – وسجلها موسي النبي بالكلمات: 
" يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلى. له تسمعون . حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلاً : لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أري هذه النار العظيمة أيضاً لئلا أموت . قال لي الرب : قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا. 
أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك : وأجعل كلامي فى فمه ، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به . ويكون أن الذى لا يسمع لكلامي الذى يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه" (تثنية 18: 15-19) . 
ويبدو من أسئلة الكهنة واللاويين أنهم لم يعرفوا أن المسيح الذى تنبأ عنه دانيال النبي هو بذاته النبي الذى تنبأ عنه موسي . ولذلك سألوا يوحنا المعمدان : هل أنت المسيح .. هل أنت إيليا ؟ هل أنت النبي؟ 
ونرى في أسفار الأنبياء مثالاً لذلك هو يوحنا المعمدان ، فقد تنبأ عنه إشعياء النبي فقال : " صوت صارخ فى البرية" ( إشعياء 40: 3) ، وتنبأ عنه ملاخي النبى فقال : " هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهي الطريق أمامي" (ملاخي 3: 1) .. والنبوتان تتحدثان عن ذات الشخص الواحد " يوحنا المعمدان " .. فهو الصوت الصارخ وهو ذاته الملاك الذى يهيئ طريق الرب. 
لم يعرف الكهنة واللاويون أن المسيح هو بذاته النبي فسألوا يوحنا " النبي أنت؟ " ونرى لزماً علينا أن نحلل نص نبوة موسي تحليلاً دقيقاً ، وسنرى فى هذه النبوة الثمينة عدة حقائق تقودنا للتحقق التام من شخصية النبي الذى تنبأ موسى بمجيئه. 
أولاً: أن النبي الذي تنبأ موسي بمجيئه كان لا بد أن يكون إسرائيلياً لا عربياً ، وهذا يتأكد لنا من نص الكلمات " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك" (تثنية 18: 15). فالنبي الذي تنبأ عنه موسي لا بد أن يكون " إسرائيلياً" .. أن يكون من وسط شعب اسرائيل، لا من جنسية غريبة ، وشعب غريب، وهذا الشرط اشترطه الرب فى اختيار الملك الذي يملك على الأمة الاسرائيلية فقال : " متى أتيت إلى الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك ، وامتلكتها وسكنت فيها ، فإن قلت : أجعل عليّ ملكاً كجميع الأمم الذين حولي. فإنك تجعل عليك ملكاً. لا يحلّ لك أن تجعل عليك رجلاً أجنبياً ليس هو أخاك" (تثنية 17: 14و 15). 
فكما أن الملك الذى يملك على اسرائيل كان لا بد أن يكون من شعب اسرائيل وليس أجنبياً من شعب آخر ، كذلك النبي الذى تنبأ عنه موسي لا بد أن يكون من وسط الشعب الإسرائيلى، وأي نبي يأتى من شعب آخر غير شعب اسرائيل لا يمكن أن تنطبق عليه هذه النبوة . 
ثانياً : أن النبي الذى تنبأ عنه موسي هو نبي مرسل إلى بنى اسرائيل كما تقول النبوة بوضوح لا غموض فيه. 
" يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي . له تسمعون" ( تثنية 18: 15). 
فالنبي الذى تنبأ موسي بمجيئه مرسل إلى بني اسرائيل وليس إلى شعب الجزيرة العربية.. وقد قال المسيح: " لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة " ( متى 15: 24)، وقال عنه يوحنا البشير : " إلى خاصته جاء " (يوحنا 1: 11) ، وشهد القرآن أن المسيح جاء " رسولاً إلى بني إسرائيل " (سورة آل عمران 3: 49). 
كانت النفوس العطشي فى اسرائيل تتطلع بشوق لمجيء هذا النبي الذى تنبأ عنه موسي.. وعندما أجرى المسيح معجزة إطعام الألوف بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين ، يقول يوحنا البشير : " فلما رأي الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا أن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتى إلى العالم " (يوحنا 6: 14). 
أما النبي محمد فقد جاء للعرب ، ومن العرب ، وبلغة العرب كما يقول القرآن : 
" كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولاً منكم يتلوا عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون " ( سورة البقرة 2: 151). 
" إنا أنزلناه قرآناً عربياً لعلكم تعقلون" (سورة يوسف 12: 2). 
" وكذلك أوحينا إليك قرآناً عربياً لتنذر أم القرى (مكة ) ومن حولها وتنذر يوم الجمع لا ريب فيه فريق في الجنة وفريق فى السعير" (الشورى 42: 7). 
فنبوة موسي هي بالقطع عن المسيح لا عن محمد . 
ثالثاً: إن النبي الذى تنبأ موسي بمجيئه لا بد أن يكون مثل موسي. 
" يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلى " ، وتستمر النبوة قائلة : 
" أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك " (تثنية 18: 15و 18). 
وهنا لننظر عن قرب فى أوجه الشبه بين موسي والمسيح، وهي تؤكد لنا أن المسيح هو النبي الذى مثل موسي، وإنها لا تنطبق على النبي محمد بأي وجه من الوجوه . 

الفصل الثانى 
نبي مثل موسي 
فى هذا الفصل سنحلل بتدقيق كل كلمة فى نبوة النبي موسي التي تتحدث عن النبي المنتظر ، فتعال معي لتقرأ كلمات هذه النبوة . 
" يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلى . له تسمعون . حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك فى حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلاً : لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أري هذه النار العظيمة أيضاً لئلا أموت. قال لى الرب: قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا. أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك ، وأجعل كلامي فى فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به . ويكون أن الإنسان الذى لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه" ( تثنية 18 : 15- 19) . 
واضح تماماً من كلمات هذه النبوة أن النبي المنتظر مُقام من الرب إله اسرائيل ، وأنه مقام بالدرجة الأولى لشعب اسرائيل " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك " . وواضح كذلك أن هذا النبي جاء حسب كل ما طلب الاسرائيليون ، " حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب.. أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك". 
والتحليل الدقيق لهذه النبوة يرينا إنها تنطبق تماماً على المسيح ، ولا علاقة ها بالنبي محمد من قريب أو بعيد ... فأوجه الشبه بين موسي والمسيح كثيرة.. وعلينا أن نذكر أن أوجه الشبه هذه يجب أن تكون فى دائرة إنسانية المسيح ، لا فى دائرة لاهوته .. فالمسيح باعتباره ابن الله الأزلي ، لا شبيه له .. ولكن باعتباره النبي ، والكاهن ، والملك فيمكن أن نراه في الكثير من شخصيات العهد القديم التي ترمز إليه. 
فيوسف كان رمزاً للمسيح ، وداود كان رمزاً للمسيح ، وملكي صادق كاهن الله العلي كان رمزاً للمسيح .. وكذلك كان موسي رمزاً للمسيح. 
يقول موسي فى نبوته لبنى إسرائيل: " يقيم لك الرب إليهك نبياً ..مثلي" ويقول الرب لموسي فى ذات النبوة " أقيم لهم نبياً ...مثلك " فالنبي الذى تتحدث عنه النبوة لا بدَّ أن يكون مثل موسي. 
والآن تعال معي لنرى أوجه الشبه البارزة بين موسي والمسيح. 
1. كان موسي يهودياً من بني إسرائيل، والمسيح يهودي من بنى إسرائيل . 
2. تعرض موسي فى طفولته الباكرة للموت غرقاً بأمر فرعون ملك مصر، وأنقذ من الغرق بتدخُّل إلهى (خروج 1: 22 و 2: 1-10) .. وتعرض المسيح للقتل بأمر هيرودس الملك ، وأُنقذ من القتل بتدخُّل إلهي (متى 2: 1-15).


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

3. تهذب موسي بكل حكمة المصريين وكان مقتدراً فى الأقوال والأعمال ( أعمال 7: 22) وتقول كلمة الله عن المسيح : " المدَّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم" كولوسي 2: 3) وأنه كان مقتدراً فى الفعل والقول (لوقا 24: 19). 
4. موسي كان صانعاً للمعجزات ، فقد صنع الكثير من المعجزات أمام فرعون : كما صنع الكثير من المعجزات أمام بني اسرائيل ، وعمل المعجزات الخارقة للطبيعة دليل على صدق نبوة النبي ( خروج 4: 1-9 و 17: 3-7)، والمسيح صنع الكثير من المعجزات ، وقد قال المسيح وهو الصادق فيما قال : " وأما أنا فلي شهادة أعظم من يوحنا ؛ لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكملها ، هذه الأعمال بعينها التى أنا أعملها هى تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني"( يوحنا 5: 36) ، وقال أيضاً " صدقونى أنى فى الآب والآب فيَّ ، وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها " (يوحنا 4: 11).وقال عنه يوحنا البشير: " وآيات أُخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب فى هذا الكتاب ، وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " ( يوحنا 2: 30و 31). 
وقد شهد القرآن بأن المسيح صنع الكثير من المعجزات ، ووضع على فمه الكلمات : 
" إنى قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم إني أخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير فانفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله وأُبرئُ الأكمه (المولود أعمي) والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون فى بيتوكم ان في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين " (سورة آل عمران 3: 49).
بينما شهد القرآن أن محمداً لم يصنع معجزة واحدة .. إذ لما طلب منه معاصروه أن يصنع معجزة ليؤمنوا بنبوته عجز عن صنع معجزة واحدة .. وهذه آية القرآن : 
" وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه آيات من ربه (وقالوا هلا أنزلت إليه معجزات من ربه تؤيده) قل إنما الآيات (المعجزات ) عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين" (سورة العنكبوت 29: 50). 
ومرة ثانية تحداه رجال قريش أن يصنع معجزة فكان رده على تحدِّيهم : " قل سبحان الله هل كنت إلا بشراً رسولاً" (سورة الإسراء 17: 92). 
إن النبي الذى تنبأ موسي بمجيئه لا بد أن يكون صانعاً للمعجزات ، ومحمد ليس صانعاً للمعجزات فلا يمكن أن يكون مثل موسي. 

5. حرر موسي الشعب الإسرائيلي من عبودية فرعون ( خروج 14: 30). والمسيح يحرر من يؤمن به من عبودية الشيطان والخطية .. لقد قال وهو الصادق الأمين أن كلمات نبوة إشعياء القائلة : " روح الرب عليّ ، لأنه مسحني لأبشر المساكين ، أرسلني لأشفي المنكسري القلوب ، لأنادي للمأسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر ، وأرسل المنسحقين فى الحرية " (لوقا 4: 18 مع إشعياء 61: 1) ، قد تمت فيه وقال أيضاً : " إن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية .. فإن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً " (يوحنا 8: 34و 36). 
6. لمع وجه موسي بعد أن قضي عند الرب أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة فوق جبل سيناء (خروج 34: 28-30) ، وأضاء وجه المسيح كالشمس عندما صعد مع تلاميذه بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا إلى جبل التجلي (متي 17: 1و 2). 
7. جاء موسي بالناموس ، وجاء المسيح بالنعمة فكلاهما كان مؤسٍِّساً لدين جديد " لأن الناموس بموسي أعطي ، أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا" (يوحنا 1: 17). موسي أسس اليهودية ، والمسيح هو أساس ومؤسس المسيحية (متي 16: 15-18). 
8. كان الرب يكلم موسي وجهاً لوجه بغير وسيط من الملائكة ، كما نقرأ : " وكان عمود السحاب إذا دخل موسي الخيمة ينزل ويقف عند باب الخيمة ويتكلم الرب مع موسي.. ويكلم الرب موسي وجهاً لوجه ، كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه " (خروج 33: 9-11). ويقول القرآن : وكلَّم الله موسي تكليماً " (سورة النساء 4: 164). 
والنبي الذى تنبأ موسي بمجيئة قيل عنه : " أقيم لهم نبياً .. مثلك . وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به " (تثنية 18: 18) ، هذا معناه أن كلام ذلك النبي هو كلام الله ذاته " وأجعل كلامي في فمه" . فالله تبارك اسمه هو الذي سيجعل كلامه فى فم ذلك النبي بغير وسيط . أي أن النبي الذى تنبأ عنه موسي لن يتلقي وحيه بواسطة ملاك من ملائكة الله ، بل من الله ذاته. وقد قال المسيح لفيلبس أحد تلاميذه: " ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في .. الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيَّ هو يعمل الأعمال " (يوحنا 14: 10)، وقال أيضاً : " تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني " ( يوحنا 7: 16 )، وقال عنه كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين : " الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة . كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة فى ابنه " (عبرانيين 1: 1 و 2) . 
فالنبي الذي تنبأ عنه موسي سيجعل الله كلامه في فمه بغير وسيط من الملائكة.. وهذا ينطبق تماماً على المسيح ، أما النبي محمد فقد تلقي وحيه من الروح الذي التقاه عند غار حراء بالقرب من مكة ، وضغط عليه ثلاث مرات وهو يقول له " إقرأ " حتى ظن محمد أنه الموت. 
9. موسي نطق بكثير من النبوات التي تمت وسوف تتم ، فقد تنبأ عن مجيء المسيح (تثنية 18: 15-19) ، وأكد المسيح أن نبوة موسي هي عنه إذ قال اليهود : " لا تظنوا أني أشكوكم إلى الآب . يوجد الذي يشكوكم وهو موسي الذي عليه رجاؤكم .. لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسي لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عني" ( يوحنا 5: 45، 64) . وتنبأ موسي كذلك عن تبديد اليهود فى العالم بسبب تمردهم وعصيانهم وكان ذلك قبل دخولهم إلى أرض كنعان ( تثنية 28: 64-68)، كما تنبأ عن عودتهم إلى أرضهم (تثنية 3: 1-10) . كذلك نطق المسيح بنبوات عديدة تمت وسوف تتم .. فقد تنبأ عن موته وقيامته (متى 20: 17-19) ، وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم وهدم الهيكل اليهودي ( متى 24: 1، 2 ولوقا 19: 41 -44) ، وأنبأ بالعلامات التي تسبق مجيئه الثاني إلى العالم ( متي 24: 1-41، ولوقا 17 : 22-37، ولوقا 21: 5-38). 
إن النطق بالنبوات الصادقة دليل صدق نبوة النبي : " وإن قلت في قلبك . كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب ؟ فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر ، فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب ، بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي ، فلا تخف منه " ( تثنية 18: 21و 22) . 
لقد قال موسي في نبوته : " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي . له تسمعون " ( تثنية 18: 15) . وفوق جبل التجلي ظللت سحابة مضيئة التلاميذ الثلاثة بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا ، " وصوت من السحابة قائلاً : هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت . له اسمعوا " ( متي 17: 7) . 
والكلمة الأخيرة في قضية نبوة موسي عن النبي المنتظر ، قالها بطرس الرسول لليهود في أورشليم وحسم بها الأمر .. فتعال معي نقرأ كلماته: " أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون .. إله آبائنا مجد فتاه يسوع الذي أسلمتوه أنتم وأنكرتموه أمام بيلاطس وهو حاكم بإطلاقه . ولكن أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل . ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك .. 
" والآن أيها الإخوة أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة عملتم كما رؤساؤكم أيضاً . وأما الله فما سبق وأنبأ به بأفواه جميع أنبيائه أن يتألم المسيح قد تمّمه هكذا . فتوبوا وارجعوا لتُمحي خطاياكم لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب . ويرسل يسوع المسيح المُبشّر به لكم قبل . الذي ينبغي أن السماء تقبله إلى أزمنة ردّ كل شيئ التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر . فإن موسي قال للآباء : إن نبياً مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من إخوتكم . له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به . ويكون أن كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تُباد من الشعب . وجميع الأنبياء أيضاً من صموئيل فما بعده ، جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا وأنبأوا بهذه الأيام . أنتم أبناء الأنبياء والعهد الذي عاهد به الله آباءنا قائلاً لإبراهيم وبنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض . إليكم أولاً ، إذ أقام الله فتاه يسوع ، أرسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره " (أعمال 3: 13-26). 
أوضح بطرس الرسول في كلامه لليهود عدة حقائق : 
الحقيقة الأولى : أن المسيح قُتل ، وأن الله أقامه من الأموت ، وأن الرسل شهود بحقيقة قيامته (أعمال 3: 14) . 
الحقيقة الثانية : أن اليهود صلبوا المسيح وقتلوه لأنهم لم يعرفوا أنه المسيح ، المسيا الموعود به بالأنبياء ، " والآن أيها الإخوة أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة عملتم كما رؤساؤكم أيضاً " (أعمال 3: 17). 
ونفس الكلمات قالها لهم يوحنا المعمدان حين سألوه : " هل أنت المسيح؟ هل أنت إيليا؟ هل أنت النبي؟ .." فقد عرف أن الأمر قد اختلط عليهم ، فظنوا أن المسيح هو شخص غير النبي ، لاسيما عندما قالوا : " فما بالك تعمد إن كنت لست المسيح ولا إيليا ولا النبي؟ " (يوحنا 1: 25) ولذا فقد أجابهم : " أنا أعمد بماء . ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه . هو الذي يأتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي الذي لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه " ( يوحنا 1: 26 و 27). 
أجل ، إن الكهنة واللاويين والفريسيين جهلوا حقيقة المسيح حين جاء " لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد " ( 1كورنثوس 2: 8). 
الحقيقة الثالثة : إن النبي الذي تنبأ موسي بمجيئه هو يسوع المسيح . 
الحقيقة الرابعة : إن مجئ المسيح فى الجسد هو إتمام لوعد الله الذي وعد به إبراهيم قائلاً : " وبنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض " ( أعمال 3: 25). 
كان لا بد أ، يأتي المسيح ، النبي المنتظر الذي تنبأ عنه موسي من بني اسرائيل ، لأن الله عزل الشعب اليهودي عن سائر الشعوب قديماً ليكونوا شهوداً له " أنتم شهودي يقول الرب وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا أني أنا هو قبلي لم يصور إله وبعدي لا يكون . أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلِّص " (إشعياء 43: 10-12). 
والقرآن يذكر أربع آيات تؤكد أن الله فضَّل بني اسرائيل على العالمين وجعل فيهم أنبياء وجعلهم ملوكاً .. فتعال معي لنقرأ آيات القرآن . 
" يابي اسرائيل أذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين " ( سورة البقرة 2: 47). 
" يابني اسرائيل أذكروا نعمتي عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين " ( سورة البقرة 2: 122). 
" ولقد آتينا بني اسرائيل الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلنهم على العالمين " (سورة الجاثية 45: 16). 
" وإذ قال موسي لقومه يا قوم اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جعل فيكم أنبياء وجعلكم ملوكاً وأتاكم مالم يؤت أحداً من العالمين . يا قوم ادخلوا الأرض المقدسة التي كتب الله لكم ولا ترتدوا على أدباركم فتنقلبوا خاسرين " ( سورة المائدة 5: 20و 21). 
وبغير جدال أن الله تبارك اسمه فضّل بني اسرائيل على العالمين لأن المسيح الذي يسميه القرآن " عيسي ابن مريم" الذي فتح طريق الخلاص للبشر بموته على الصليب، والذي أظهر بهذا الموت الكفاري كمال عدل الله وكمال رحمته وكمال نعمته، كان سيولد في بيت لحم فى أرض اسرائيل ، ومن نسل داود النبي ملك اسرائيل.. ويُصلب فوق الجلجثة في أرض اسرائيل ، وسوف يعود ثانية إلى أرض اسرائيل " وتقف قدماه فى ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون " (زكريا 14: 4).. وجبل الزيتون هو جبل قريب من أورشليم في اسرائيل . 

ومميزاً حتى إنه لم يكن مثلك قبلك ولا يقوم بعدك نظيرك " ( 1 ملوك 3: 12) . ووصل خبر حكمة سليمان إلى بلاد بعيدة .. أما المسيح فهو أعظم من سليمان ، لأنه هو المكتوب عنه " المدخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " ( كولوسي 2: 3) .. والمكتوب عنه أيضاً " ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبراً وقداسة وفداء " ( 1 كورنثوس 1: 30) ، وإنجيله مقدم للعالم كله .


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

· المسيح أعظم من يونان :
قال المسيح : " رجال نيوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا" ( متى 12: 41) .
لقد قضي يونان ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال في بطن الحوت بسبب عصيانه للأمر الإلهي . أما المسيح فقد مات على الصليب ، وقضي في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال بسبب عصيان البشرية ، فهو أخذ مكان العصاة حين مات على الصليب ، وهو بعمله الفدائي أعظم من يونان .
· المسيح أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان :
قال المسيح عن يوحنا المعمدان : " الحق أقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان " ( متى 11: 11). وقال عنه أيضاً أنه " أفضل من نبي " ( متى 11: 9). 
وقال يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح : " أنا أعمد بالماء ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه . هو الذي يأتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي الذي لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه " ( يوحنا 1: 26و 27).
" وشهد يوحنا قائلاً إني قد رأيت الروح نازلاً مثل حمامة من السماء فاستقر عليه . وأنا لم أكن أعرفه . لكن الذي أرسلني لأعمد بالماء ذاك قال لي الذي ترى الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه فهذا هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس . وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله " ( يوحنا 1: 32-34).
" ينبغى أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع .. الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع " ( يوحنا 3: 30-31)
والمسيح جاء من السماء وهذه كلماته إلى نيقوديموس رئيس اليهود " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " ( يوحنا 3: 13)
المسيح أعظم من يوحنا ، لأن يوحنا كان أفضل من نبي أما المسيح فهو ابن الله الذي نزل من السماء

المسيح أعظم من موسى
وأعظم من الملك سليمان
وأعظم من يونان
وأعظم من يوحنا المعمدان
وهو مع هذا كله أعظم من الهيكل .. إذ قال بفمه الصادق : " ولكن أقول لكم ههنا أعظم من الهيكل " ( متى 12: 6) ., وليس أعظم من الهيكل إلا الرب الساكن في الهيكل . 
سيأتي اليوم الذي يقف فيه الناس جميعاً أمام المسيح ليعطوا حساباً عن آثامهم وخطاياهم. 
" لأن الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطي كل الدينونة للابن . لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب . ومن لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله" ( يوحنا 5: 22و 23)
ويصور سفر رؤيا يوحنا يوم عودة المسيح ويوم الدينونة فيقول :
" ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة ، وإذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يُدعى أميناً وصادقاً وبالعدي يحكم ويحارب . وعيناه كلهيب نار وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة وله اسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو . وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويُدعى اسمه كلمة الله . والأجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض لابسين بزاً أبيض ونقياً . ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض لكي يضرب به الأمم . وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شيء . وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب : ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " ( رؤيا يوحنا 19: 11-16)
" ثم رأيت عرشاً عظيماً أبيض والجالس عليه الذي من وجهه هربت الأرض والسماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع ! ورأيت الأموات صغاراً وكباراً واقفين أمام الله وانفتحت أسفار . وانفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب في الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم . وسلم البحر الأموات الذين فيه وسلم الموت والهاوية الأموات الذين فيهما ودينوا كل واحد بحسب أعماله . وطُرح الموت والهاوية في بحيرة النار . هذا هو الموت الثاني وكل من لم يوجد مكتوباً في سفر الحياة طُرح في بحيرة النار" ( رؤيا 20: 11-15)
هذه هي صورة يوم الدينونة الرهيب
يوم تكشف الأسرار 
وتفضح الخفايا
ويقف العظيم والحقير عرايا أمام الله ديان الجميع.
ويا له من يوم رهيب
وإذا سألت كيف أنجو من هذا الموقف العصيب ، وهذه النهاية المخزية والمخيفة؟! 
تقول لك كلمة الله الصادقة : 
" آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص" ( أعمال 16: 31). 
" الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية . والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله " ( يوحنا 3: 36). 
إنها آخرتك ، فلا تسمح للتعصب أن يعمي عينيك بل افتح قلبك للمسيح الذي قال وكلامه حق : 
" أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة " ( يوحنا 8: 12).، 
واتبع المسيح الذي يناديك : 
" تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" ( متى 11: 28). 
وهو بكل يقين سيريحك من ثقل خطاياك ، ويهبك غفراناً تاماً لكل آثامك ، ويرشدك إلى طريق السلوك السوي في الحياة ، ويضمن لك ضماناً كاملاً .. الحياة الأبدية في السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة ( 2 بطرس 3: 13). 


الفصل الثالث 
أعظم من جميع الأنبياء 
كل دارس للكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد ، يعرف بكل يقين أن يسوع المسيح أعظم من جميع الأنبياء .. وسوف نذكر فيما يلي الآيات التي تؤكد هذا الحق الثمين . 
نقرأ في إنجيل متى الكلمات : " ولما جاء يسوع إلي نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلاً : من يقول الناس إني أنا ابن الإنسان؟ فقالوا : قوم يوحنا المعمدان. وآخرون إيليا . وآخرون إرميا أو واحد من الأنبياء . قال لهم : وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا؟ فأجاب سمعان بطرس وقال : أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي . فأجاب يسوع وقال له : طوبي لك يا سمعان بن يونا إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلِن لك لكن أبي الذي في السموات" ( متى 16: 13-17). 
لقد قال المسيح : " كل شيء دُفع إليَّ من أبي . وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب. 
ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يُعلِن له" ( متى 11: 27). 
وقد أعلن الآب حقيقة المسيح لبطرس ، فقال بطرس للمسيح : " أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي". 
البعيدون عن المسيح ظنوا أنه يوحنا المعمدان ، أو إيليا ، أو إرميا ، أو واحد من الأنبياء . لكن بإعلان من الآب عرف سمعان بطرس أن المسيح هو ابن الله الحي. 
وباعتبار أن المسيح هو ابن الله الحي ، فهو باليقين أعظم من جميع الأنبياء. 
وبنوة المسيح لم تحدث في الزمان.. إنه ابن الله منذ الأزل .. نقرأ في سفر الأمثال الكلمات : " من صعد إلى السموات ونزل ؟ من جمع الريح فى حفنتيه ؟ من صرّ المياه في ثوب ؟ من ثبّت جميع أطراف الأرض ؟ ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت؟" (أمثال 30: 4-6). 
وبنوّة المسيح لا علاقة لها بالتناسل البشري .. فحاشا لنا أن يخطر ببالنا أن الله تزوّج العذراء وأنجب منها المسيح .. هذا تجديف مرفوض من أي مسيحي . 
بنوّة المسيح تعني المساواة بالآب ، فحين نقول أن فلاناً ابن خمسين سنة ، فنحن نعني أن حياته تساوي خمسين سنة . 
وبنوّة المسيح تعني الانتساب إلى الآب ، فنحن نسمِّي المصري ابن مصر ، والإنجليزي ابن التيمس ، والسوري ابن سوريا .. والبنوّة هنا تعني الانتساب والارتباط. 
فالمسيح هو ابن الله الأزلي إذ تُحتِّم الأبوّة الأزلية بنوّة أزلية ، وهو مساو للآب في الوجود والصفات ، لذلك قال : " أنا والآب واحد" (يوحنا 10: 30) ، وهو من ذات طبيعة الآب " لأنه فيه سُرَّ أن يحل كل الملء" ( كولوسي 1: 19)، فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً (كولوسي 2: 9). 
ولأن المسيح هو ابن الله فهو باليقين أعظم من جميع الأنبياء . 
· المسيح أعظم من موسي 
مع أن المسيح كان مثل موسي فى كثير من أوجه الشبه باعتباره ابن الإنسان ، إلا أنه كان أعظم من موسي باعتباره ابن الله ، وعن هذا يقول كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين : "من ثم ايها الاخوة القديسون شركاء الدعوة السماوية لاحظوا رسول اعترافنا و رئيس كهنته المسيح يسوع .حال كونه اميناً للذي اقامه كما كان موسى ايضاً في كل بيته فإن هذا قد حُسب أهلاً لمجد اكثر من موسى بمقدار ما لباني البيت من كرامة اكثر من البيت. لان كل بيت يبنيه انسان ما و لكن باني الكل هو الله. و موسى كان اميناً في كل بيته كخادم شهادة للعتيد ان يُتَكلّم به و اما المسيح فكابن على بيته. و بيته نحن ان تمسّكنا بثقة الرجاء و افتخاره ثابتة الى النهاية" 
(عبرانيين 3:1-6). 
· المسيح أعظم من الملك سليمان 
قال المسيح وهو الصادق الأمين : " ملكة التيمن (ملكة سبأ ) ستقم فى الدين مع هذا الجيل وتدينه. لأنها أتت من أقاصي الأرض لتسمع حكمة سليمان . وهوذا أعظم من سليمان ههنا" (متى 12: 44). 
أعطى الله الملك سليمان قلباً حكيماً ومميزاً إذ قال له : " هوذا أعطيتك قلباً حكيماً 

ومميزاً حتى إنه لم يكن مثلك قبلك ولا يقوم بعدك نظيرك " ( 1 ملوك 3: 12) . ووصل خبر حكمة سليمان إلى بلاد بعيدة .. أما المسيح فهو أعظم من سليمان ، لأنه هو المكتوب عنه " المدخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " ( كولوسي 2: 3) .. والمكتوب عنه أيضاً " ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبراً وقداسة وفداء " ( 1 كورنثوس 1: 30) ، وإنجيله مقدم للعالم كله . 
· المسيح أعظم من يونان : 
قال المسيح : " رجال نيوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا" ( متى 12: 41) . 
لقد قضي يونان ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال في بطن الحوت بسبب عصيانه للأمر الإلهي . أما المسيح فقد مات على الصليب ، وقضي في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال بسبب عصيان البشرية ، فهو أخذ مكان العصاة حين مات على الصليب ، وهو بعمله الفدائي أعظم من يونان .


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

· المسيح أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان : 
قال المسيح عن يوحنا المعمدان : " الحق أقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان " ( متى 11: 11). وقال عنه أيضاً أنه " أفضل من نبي " ( متى 11: 9). 
وقال يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح : " أنا أعمد بالماء ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه . هو الذي يأتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي الذي لست بمستحق أن أحل سيور حذائه " ( يوحنا 1: 26و 27). 
" وشهد يوحنا قائلاً إني قد رأيت الروح نازلاً مثل حمامة من السماء فاستقر عليه . وأنا لم أكن أعرفه . لكن الذي أرسلني لأعمد بالماء ذاك قال لي الذي ترى الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه فهذا هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس . وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله " ( يوحنا 1: 32-34). 
" ينبغى أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع .. الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع " ( يوحنا 3: 30-31). 
والمسيح جاء من السماء وهذه كلماته إلى نيقوديموس رئيس اليهود " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " ( يوحنا 3: 13). 
المسيح أعظم من يوحنا ، لأن يوحنا كان أفضل من نبي .. أما المسيح فهو ابن الله الذي نزل من السماء . 

المسيح أعظم من موسى . 
وأعظم من الملك سليمان . 
وأعظم من يونان . 
وأعظم من يوحنا المعمدان . 
وهو مع هذا كله أعظم من الهيكل .. إذ قال بفمه الصادق : " ولكن أقول لكم ههنا أعظم من الهيكل " ( متى 12: 6) ., وليس أعظم من الهيكل إلا الرب الساكن في الهيكل . 
سيأتي اليوم الذي يقف فيه الناس جميعاً أمام المسيح ليعطوا حساباً عن آثامهم وخطاياهم. 
" لأن الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطي كل الدينونة للابن . لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب . ومن لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله" ( يوحنا 5: 22و 23). 
ويصور سفر رؤيا يوحنا يوم عودة المسيح ويوم الدينونة فيقول : 
" ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة ، وإذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يُدعى أميناً وصادقاً وبالعدي يحكم ويحارب . وعيناه كلهيب نار وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة وله اسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو . وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويُدعى اسمه كلمة الله . والأجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض لابسين بزاً أبيض ونقياً . ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض لكي يضرب به الأمم . وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شيء . وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب : ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " ( رؤيا يوحنا 19: 11-16). 
" ثم رأيت عرشاً عظيماً أبيض والجالس عليه الذي من وجهه هربت الأرض والسماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع ! ورأيت الأموات صغاراً وكباراً واقفين أمام الله وانفتحت أسفار . وانفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب في الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم . وسلم البحر الأموات الذين فيه وسلم الموت والهاوية الأموات الذين فيهما ودينوا كل واحد بحسب أعماله . وطُرح الموت والهاوية في بحيرة النار . هذا هو الموت الثاني وكل من لم يوجد مكتوباً في سفر الحياة طُرح في بحيرة النار" ( رؤيا 20: 11-15). 
هذه هي صورة يوم الدينونة الرهيب 
يوم تكشف الأسرار 
وتفضح الخفايا
ويقف العظيم والحقير عرايا أمام الله ديان الجميع. 
ويا له من يوم رهيب .. 
وإذا سألت كيف أنجو من هذا الموقف العصيب ، وهذه النهاية المخزية والمخيفة؟! 
تقول لك كلمة الله الصادقة : 
" آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص" ( أعمال 16: 31). 
" الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية . والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله " ( يوحنا 3: 36). 
إنها آخرتك ، فلا تسمح للتعصب أن يعمي عينيك بل افتح قلبك للمسيح الذي قال وكلامه حق : 
" أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة " ( يوحنا 8: 12).، 
واتبع المسيح الذي يناديك : 
" تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" ( متى 11: 28). 
وهو بكل يقين سيريحك من ثقل خطاياك ، ويهبك غفراناً تاماً لكل آثامك ، ويرشدك إلى طريق السلوك السوي في الحياة ، ويضمن لك ضماناً كاملاً .. الحياة الأبدية في السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة ( 2 بطرس 3: 13).


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

الان ما دامك طرحت المناقشة, و رددنا عليها بالدليل و البرهان, فلنصل الى نتيجة...


----------



## ناصر الحق (20 نوفمبر 2005)

الكلام الذي كتبته طويل جدا .. انتظر حتى أقرأه بتمعن ثم أرد عن مدى قناعتي فيه ..


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2005)

ناصر الحق قال:
			
		

> الكلام الذي كتبته طويل جدا .. انتظر حتى أقرأه بتمعن ثم أرد عن مدى قناعتي فيه ..


 
خذ راحتك, الوقت كله الك عزيزي


----------



## ناصر الحق (21 نوفمبر 2005)

سلامي عليكم .. و بعد ..

انا قرأت الدراسة الطويلة التي نقلتها .. و لكنها موسعة جدا لمواضيع لم أذكرها في حواري و مع ذلك يسعدني ان يتوسع الحوار للنبوءة كاملة و ليس فقط في الشبه بين موسى و محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .. و لدي بعض الملاحظات على دراسة القس لبيب ميخائيل  : 

في قوله : 



> أما النبي محمد فقد جاء للعرب ، ومن العرب ، وبلغة العرب كما يقول القرآن :
> " كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولاً منكم يتلوا عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون " ( سورة البقرة 2: 151).
> " إنا أنزلناه قرآناً عربياً لعلكم تعقلون" (سورة يوسف 12: 2).
> " وكذلك أوحينا إليك قرآناً عربياً لتنذر أم القرى (مكة ) ومن حولها وتنذر يوم الجمع لا ريب فيه فريق في الجنة وفريق فى السعير" (الشورى 42: 7).



محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أرسل للعالم أجمع و قد ناقض نفسه القس  و هو لا يعلم عندما ذكر الآية التالية  :


> " وكذلك أوحينا إليك قرآناً عربياً لتنذر أم القرى (مكة ) ومن حولها وتنذر يوم الجمع لا ريب فيه فريق في الجنة وفريق فى السعير" (الشورى 42: 7).



لتنذر أم القرى ( مكة هي أم قرى الجزيرة العربية ) و من حولها ( العالم أجمع ) بلا تحديد .. فكل العالم من حولها شملته الآية .. و لو ان هذا القس أراد إظهار الحق لبذل القليل جدا من الجهد و أخرج و لو آية واحدة من الآيات الكثيرة التي دلت على أنه رسول للعالم أجمعه .. و هذا من بداية الحوار أرى أن علمائكم يجتهدون في تضليلكم عن الحقيقة و ابعادكم عنها خوفا على اموالهم و مراكزهم الاجتماعية أما أنتم الذين تعتمدون على أقوالهم فلا يهمهم مصيركم .. 

و هنا أخطأ القس في تحليل الآية .. مما يدل أنه من المحتمل أنه قد أخطأ في كثير من أقواله ..ذ

أما بالنسبة للشبه بين عيسى و موسى عليهما السلام فلم اجد فيها الاجابة الشافية في اقوال القس  و لم يستطع ان ينفي الشبه الكبير بين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و موسى عليه السلام في الحروب و الانتصارات و الرئاسة و الزعامة و قبول الناس له و الكثير مما ذكرته و لم اذكره .. حيث ذكر شبهات بعضها لا تقنع ان تكون اساس للتشابه بين رجلين  وبعضها تتناقض مع عقيدتكم للأولوهية و بعضها يتنبأ أنها ستحصل و هنا لا تعتبر دليل شبه مادامت لم تحصل ..

أعلق على بعضها :  



> 1. كان موسي يهودياً من بني إسرائيل، والمسيح يهودي من بنى إسرائيل .



هنا لا يقنع ان يكون السلالة شبه بين موسى و عيسى عليهما السلام .. لأننا ابناء آدم و لسنا متشابهون كوننا ابناء آدم .. اما لو كنت مقتنع بهذا الشبه فان رسول الله ايضا مشابه له لانه من سلالة ابراهيم عليهما السلام .. و آدم عليه السلام .




> 2. تعرض موسي فى طفولته الباكرة للموت غرقاً بأمر فرعون ملك مصر، وأنقذ من الغرق بتدخُّل إلهى (خروج 1: 22 و 2: 1-10) .. وتعرض المسيح للقتل بأمر هيرودس الملك ، وأُنقذ من القتل بتدخُّل إلهي (متى 2: 1-15).



هذا ايضا مثل سابقتها .. أيعقل ان اكون شبيها لفلان فقط لأني مثلا غرقت و انقذني احد الرجال مثلما حصل معهما ..




> 4- موسي كان صانعاً للمعجزات ، فقد صنع الكثير من المعجزات أمام فرعون : كما صنع الكثير من المعجزات أمام بني اسرائيل ، وعمل المعجزات الخارقة للطبيعة دليل على صدق نبوة النبي ( خروج 4: 1-9 و 17: 3-7)، والمسيح صنع الكثير من المعجزات ، وقد قال المسيح وهو الصادق فيما قال : " وأما أنا فلي شهادة أعظم من يوحنا ؛ لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكملها ، هذه الأعمال بعينها التى أنا أعملها هى تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني"( يوحنا 5: 36) ، وقال أيضاً " صدقونى أنى فى الآب والآب فيَّ ، وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها " (يوحنا 4: 11).وقال عنه يوحنا البشير: " وآيات أُخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب فى هذا الكتاب ، وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " ( يوحنا 2: 30و 31).
> وقد شهد القرآن بأن المسيح صنع الكثير من المعجزات ، ووضع على فمه الكلمات :
> " إنى قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم إني أخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير فانفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله وأُبرئُ الأكمه (المولود أعمي) والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون فى بيتوكم ان في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين " (سورة آل عمران 3: 49).
> بينما شهد القرآن أن محمداً لم يصنع معجزة واحدة .. إذ لما طلب منه معاصروه أن يصنع معجزة ليؤمنوا بنبوته عجز عن صنع معجزة واحدة .. وهذه آية القرآن :
> ...




هنا اتضح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان هذا القس لا يعلم ما يقول و لم يقرأ شيئا من تاريخ رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أرجوا من الاخوة عدم النظر لأقوال رجل يدرس الامور من ظواهرها و لا يعرف أصولها ..

ذكر ان موسى كانت عنده معجزات و كذلك عيسى و هذا نصدقه و لكن ان يقول ان محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم  لم يكن لديه معجزات .. فهذه شهادة ضد نفسه بقلة العلم و الاطلاع ..

ان من يقرأ في تاريخ السيرة النبوية يجد من المعجزات ما تتيقن بها نفسه لأن هذا الرسول حق و ما يقوله حق .. و لا زال اعجاز القرآن الى يومنا هذا يقدم لمن يريد النجاة الطريق الصحيح الى ربه .. 

و لعلي اذكر بعض المعجزات التي حصلت على يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في زمنه تاركا لكم البحث في الانترنت عن الاعجاز العلمي و اللغوي و البياني و الكثير من الاعجازات التي لا يعقلها الا من شرح الله له صدره للإسلام ( ان اكبر هيئة حكومية اهتمت بهذا الجانب هي الهيئة العالمية للعجاز العلمي في القرآن و السنة بالسعودية  و لها موقع في هذه الشبكة العنكبوتية ) .. 

بالنسبة للمعجزات التي حصلت في زمنه .. هي بالفعل لم تحصل بناءا على طلب المعاندين و المكذبين الا مرات قليلة مثل حادثة انشقاق القمر لمشركي مكة .. و الحكمة من ذلك خذها من جميع الانبياء السابقين .. فهل ترى نبي اتى بمعجزة طلبها منه قومه و لما أتى بها آمنوا به ؟؟؟  و لما لم يؤمنوا حق عليهم العذاب .. فليس من الداعي تكرار ذلك مع امة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم فيحق العذاب عليهم و تنتهي الرسالة في زمنه و لا تصلنا .. و سؤالي لكم : هل آمنت بني اسرائيل بمعجزات عيسى عليه السلام ؟؟ فلماذا يتكرر الحال مع خاتم الانبياء عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟؟؟ 

و الحمد لله ان آمنت الجزيرة العربية بدون ان يطلبوا المعجزات .. لكن الله قد اعطى رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم الكثير من المعجزات بلا طلب  من احد  و لكن حسب حاجة الظروف التي يمر بها  ..  و أذكر منها : 

1 - نبوع الماء من بين اصبعه صلى الله عليه و سلم : 

قال انس بن مالك خادم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وحانت صلاة العصر ، و التمس الناس الوضوء ( الماء ) ، فلم يجدوه فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بوضوء فوضع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يده في ذلك الاناء ، و أمر الناس أن يتوضأوا منه فرأيت الماء ينبع من بين اصابعه ، فتوضأ الناس حتى توضأوا من عند آخرهم . قال قتادة : قلت لأنس كم كنتم قال : زهاء ثلثمائة رجل ..

و هذه المعجزة من بين 26 معجزة ( منها مثلا : نزول المطر بدعائه - فيضان ماء بئر الحديبية ببركة مضمضته فيه - امتلاء عكة سمن بعد فراغها - الطعام القليل يشبع الكثير - صوت حنين الجذع الذي سمعه الناس شوقا اليه - تسبيح الحصى في يديه و سلام الشجر عليه - سجود البعير له و شكواه اليه - شهادة الذئب برسالته - نطق الغزالة و وفائها له - تحول جذل الحطب سيفا - صدق اخباره بالغيب عن امور مستقبلية  ) و ان احببتم ان اذكر قصصها جميعا سأذكرها .. 

و هنا أحب أن أذكر لكم شيئا من الأخبار الغيبية المستقبلية التي أخبر بها رسول الله و التي تعد اكثر من بخمسة عشرة15 خبر و حدثت فعلا بعد و فاته عليه الصلاة و السلام : 

منها : قوله لسراقة بن مالك ( الذي خرج من مكة ليلحق برسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم  ) يوم هجرته عليه الصلاة و السلام ( حيث توعد كفار مكة بجوائز لمن يمسك به و يسلمه لها ) قال له و قد ساخت قوائم فرسه في الارض مرتين : " كيف بك إذا ألبست سواري كسرى ؟ "     فلما أتى الخليفة عمر رضي الله عنه بالسوارين التي كان يلبسهما كسرى ملك الفرس ألبسهما سراقة و قال له : الحمد لله الذي سلبهما كسرى و ألبسهما سراقة "  فكان هذا غيبا محضا تم كما أخر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم .  

ففي نقطة المعجزات اخطأ هذا القس عندما قال ان محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يشبه موسى عليه السلام في نقطة المعجزات ..  و مادام قد أخطأ للمرة الثانية فأنا أعتقد اني لو بحثت عن أخطاء أخرى لوجدت و مادام ما سبق قد أبطل صحة دراسته الغير موثقة و التي تدل على قلة علمه و اطلاعة في التاريخ الاسلامي فأقول انه من منطلق حفاظي على وقتي بان لا يضيع في دراسة قد علمت انها باطلة منذ البداية  ..  فأرى ان اتوقف هنا حتى لا يطيل الكلام أكثر من كذا و أرى ماذا تقولون ؟؟


بالمناسبة : اقرأ التالي من هذا القس : 



> المسيح أعظم من موسي  :
> مع أن المسيح كان مثل موسي فى كثير من أوجه الشبه باعتباره ابن الإنسان ، إلا أنه كان أعظم من موسي باعتباره ابن الله .




القس يدرس أوجه الشبه بين عيسى و موسى عليهما السلام  .. و تراه  في آخر الدراسة يناقض نفسه بنفسه فيقول ماسبق .. و الله انه أتعب نفسه في دراسة لا معنى لها و لا هدف .. و لو أنه خص بهذه الدراسة رسول الله لكان أجدر به .. و لكننا لسنا بحاجة دراسته و عندنا من العلماء من وفى و كفى ..

و في الختام .. ان الدراسة السابقة لم تفند الشبه الكبير بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و موسى عليه السلام و لم تفند عدم الشبه بين عيسى و موسى عليهما السلام و لا زال الحوار قائما لردود أخرى ..


و انا في نهاية كلامي : أوصيكم يا قراء بعدم تشتيت الحوار و  أن لا تكون نهاية هذ االحوار  خصام و مشادات في الكلمات كما حصل في الحوارات السابقة .. وتذكروا أن اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية .. و من لديه ردود هادئة و ذات ادلة موثقة فاليتقدم بها .. و لكم جزيل الشكر ..


ملاحظة : سوف أتجاهل الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع أو التي تعبر عن سوء أخلاق من يقولها .... لأننا في نقاش يعتمد على الادلة العقلية و التاريخية و لسنا في معركة قذائفها الحروف و الكلمات .. و شكرا للجميع . ​


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2005)

بداية جميلة بتقبلك رد الطرف الاخر...







			
				ناصر الحق قال:
			
		

> سلامي عليكم .. و بعد ..
> ​




بصراحه اول مرة اسمع شخص يلقي صلامه للاخرين... 



> انا قرأت الدراسة الطويلة التي نقلتها .. و لكنها موسعة جدا لمواضيع لم أذكرها في حواري و مع ذلك يسعدني ان يتوسع الحوار للنبوءة كاملة و ليس فقط في الشبه بين موسى و محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .. و لدي بعض الملاحظات على دراسة القس لبيب ميخائيل :


 
نعم كانت دراسة شاملة لمواضيع لم تذكرها ايضا, لكن زايد خير كما نقول بالعامية

في قوله : 





> محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أرسل للعالم أجمع و قد ناقض نفسه القس و هو لا يعلم عندما ذكر الآية التالية :


القصد ليس الرسالة موجهة لمن, لكن القصد من اين جاء الرسول و من تقبل رسالته كانطلاقة...راجع نصوص العهد القديم لتفهم القصد






> و هنا أخطأ القس في تحليل الآية .. مما يدل أنه من المحتمل أنه قد أخطأ في كثير من أقواله


اولا المسألة ليست سبة و تناسب, ثانيا انت فهمت خطأ مقصد الكاتب




> أما بالنسبة للشبه بين عيسى و موسى عليهما السلام فلم اجد فيها الاجابة الشافية في اقوال القس و لم يستطع ان ينفي الشبه الكبير بين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و موسى عليه السلام في الحروب و الانتصارات و الرئاسة و الزعامة و قبول الناس له و الكثير مما ذكرته و لم اذكره .. حيث ذكر شبهات بعضها لا تقنع ان تكون اساس للتشابه بين رجلين وبعضها تتناقض مع عقيدتكم للأولوهية و بعضها يتنبأ أنها ستحصل و هنا لا تعتبر دليل شبه مادامت لم تحصل ..
> 
> أعلق على بعضها :
> 
> ...


 
شئ طبيعي ان تقول هذا الكلام وذلك لعدم وجود خلفية لك عن اليهودية و النسل... المسألة تختلف في العهد القديم عندما يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن النسل, ف المقصو
 به اليهود و ذلك معروف لكثرة النصوص التي تتحدث في هذا الشأن, بعدين يا ريت لو ترجع لتفاسير النصوص كما نحن نرجع الى تفاسير القران, فانت طلبت التفاسير و اعطيناك اياها.. فياريت الالتزام بهذا الشرط, ما دامه مفروظ على طرف اذن وجوبه على الطرف الاخر ايضا...





> 2. تعرض موسي فى طفولته الباكرة للموت غرقاً بأمر فرعون ملك مصر، وأنقذ من الغرق بتدخُّل إلهى (خروج 1: 22 و 2: 1-10) .. وتعرض المسيح للقتل بأمر هيرودس الملك ، وأُنقذ من القتل بتدخُّل إلهي (متى 2: 1-15).
> هذا ايضا مثل سابقتها .. أيعقل ان اكون شبيها لفلان فقط لأني مثلا غرقت و انقذني احد الرجال مثلما حصل معهما ..


 
نحن بصدد نبوءة, لا كلام شامي عامي... النبوة تتكلم عن التعرض للقتل لكلا الحالتين, فهل حدثت هذه الحالة مع محمد؟ لا, اذن لماذا الان تحاول ان تدير وجه الجوار لتقول يمكن ان يكون غير المسيح, ما دامه الا ليس محمد... 





> هنا اتضح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان هذا القس لا يعلم ما يقول و لم يقرأ شيئا من تاريخ رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أرجوا من الاخوة عدم النظر لأقوال رجل يدرس الامور من ظواهرها و لا يعرف أصولها ..
> 
> ذكر ان موسى كانت عنده معجزات و كذلك عيسى و هذا نصدقه و لكن ان يقول ان محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يكن لديه معجزات .. فهذه شهادة ضد نفسه بقلة العلم و الاطلاع ..
> 
> ان من يقرأ في تاريخ السيرة النبوية يجد من المعجزات ما تتيقن بها نفسه لأن هذا الرسول حق و ما يقوله حق .. و لا زال اعجاز القرآن الى يومنا هذا يقدم لمن يريد النجاة الطريق الصحيح الى ربه ..


 
ممكن تذكرنا بعض هذه المعجزات؟؟






> بالنسبة للمعجزات التي حصلت في زمنه .. هي بالفعل لم تحصل بناءا على طلب المعاندين و المكذبين الا مرات قليلة مثل حادثة انشقاق القمر لمشركي مكة .. و الحكمة من ذلك خذها من جميع الانبياء السابقين ..


 
معجزة انشقاق القمر الي حذفت موضوعك عشانها لاثباتنا بانها غير صحيحة ام غيرها؟؟؟

و اي حكمة التي اخذها من غيره و ما الدليل عليها, و هل تعتبر الحكمة معجزة؟

يبدوا انك لم تفهم معنى المعجزة في هذا الشق...







> و الحمد لله ان آمنت الجزيرة العربية بدون ان يطلبوا المعجزات .. لكن الله قد اعطى رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم الكثير من المعجزات بلا طلب من احد و لكن حسب حاجة الظروف التي يمر بها .. و أذكر منها :
> 
> 1 - نبوع الماء من بين اصبعه صلى الله عليه و سلم :
> 
> ...


 
ياريت لو تذكرنا ايات قرأنية لا احاديث نفسكم لا تعترفون بها لو تعلق الامر بشئ اخر, و يا ريت لو بتجيبلنا سند الحديث...



> بالمناسبة : اقرأ التالي من هذا القس :
> 
> 
> المسيح أعظم من موسي :
> ...


 
على اي اساس تبني كلامك هذا؟ هل رجعت الى تفسير النصوص؟ و ماذا عن النبوءات الاخرى التي لا تمس لاي صلة لمحمد, فاذا كان وجه واحد من النبوءة غير مطابق, اذن النبوءة كلها غير مطابقة... و من هم علماء المسلمون ليفسروا نبوات الكتاب المقدس, هل يحق لعلمائنا تحليل القران حسب رأيهم.... اتمنى ان مستوى الحوار يعلى شوي الى يحد يحترم المنطق و العقول...




> و في الختام .. ان الدراسة السابقة لم تفند الشبه الكبير بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و موسى عليه السلام و لم تفند عدم الشبه بين عيسى و موسى عليهما السلام و لا زال الحوار قائما لردود أخرى ..


 
اراك تكتفي بهذه السطور التي لا تزيد و لاتنقص شيئا من الحقيقة, لكن فعلا كنت اتمنى ان يكون ردك مبني على رد, لا على استنتاج شخصي...


بدي اشير الى النبوات المشبوهة الاخرى التي نسبت الى محمد و قد فندت, اذ لم اراك الا اتيت بالجزء البسيط منه و تركت الباقي عبئ ...​


----------



## ناصر الحق (21 نوفمبر 2005)

سلام للجميع ..

شكرا على الرد الهادىء منك .. 



> القصد ليس الرسالة موجهة لمن, لكن القصد من اين جاء الرسول و من تقبل رسالته كانطلاقة...راجع نصوص العهد القديم لتفهم القصد



لم أفهم قصدك .. و الذي فهمته من القس أنه قال بان محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم جاء للعرب فقط بدليل الايات القرآنية التي ذكرها و لم يتكلم حينها عن العهد الجديد .. لكنه أخطأ في قوله هذا .. حيث انه جاء رحمة  للعالم كله و رسالته موجهة للبشرية جمعاء .. و لم تكن مخصصة للعرب فقط ..


> اولا المسألة ليست سبة و تناسب, ثانيا انت فهمت خطأ مقصد الكاتب



بالفعل أخطأ القس في ما قاله عن خصوصية رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم للعرب .. و الكاتب اذا اخطأ يؤثر على القارئ من حيث قبول طرحه او رفضه .. و انا اعلم منه بمعاني القرآن و بما فيه من آيات تدل على عمومية الرسالة . 




> شئ طبيعي ان تقول هذا الكلام وذلك لعدم وجود خلفية لك عن اليهودية و النسل... المسألة تختلف في العهد القديم عندما يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن النسل, ف المقصو
> به اليهود و ذلك معروف لكثرة النصوص التي تتحدث في هذا الشأن, بعدين يا ريت لو ترجع لتفاسير النصوص كما نحن نرجع الى تفاسير القران, فانت طلبت التفاسير و اعطيناك اياها.. فياريت الالتزام بهذا الشرط, ما دامه مفروظ على طرف اذن وجوبه على الطرف الاخر ايضا...




انا بالفعل لم أقتنع أن يكون النسب سبب للشبه بين الناس في اي شيء .. فلماذا أتعب نفسي في البحث عن السلالات و الانساب القديمة و انا في الاساس لست مقتنعا بها .. 




> نحن بصدد نبوءة, لا كلام شامي عامي... النبوة تتكلم عن التعرض للقتل لكلا الحالتين, فهل حدثت هذه الحالة مع محمد؟ لا, اذن لماذا الان تحاول ان تدير وجه الحوار لتقول يمكن ان يكون غير المسيح, ما دامه الا ليس محمد...



على الرغم من أني ايضا هنا غير مقتنع بان تكون الحادثة السابقة سببا للشبه إلا أنه لو كان ذلك عندك سببا للشبه فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قد تعرض للقتل في القصة التالية التي سأوردها : 

في صحيح البخاري : حدثنا يحي بن أي كثير عن أبي سلمة ، عن جابر قال : كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بذات الرقاع ( غزوة خرجوا لها ) فإذا أتينا على شجرة ظليلة تركناها للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فجاء رجل من المشركين و سيف النبي معلق بالشجرة فاخترطه ( أخذه ) فقال له ( اي لرسول الله ) : تخافني ؟ فقال له : " لا " ، قال : فمن يمنعك مني ؟ قال : " الله " ، فتهدده أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ....... و ذكر في آخر الحديث : اسلم الرجل غورث بن الحارث و قاتل فيها محارب خصفة .  



> معجزة انشقاق القمر الي حذفت موضوعك عشانها لاثباتنا بانها غير صحيحة ام غيرها؟؟؟






يا أخي معجزة الانشقاق حدثت فعلا و منقولة الينا بالتواتر في السنة و القرآن فنحن المسلمون لسنا بحاجة للاثبات العلمي رغم أنها مثبته بالفعل بشهادة الدكتور زغلول النجار  ولكن ان كنت تخاف ان تكون في ضلال و خطأ فمن الواجب عليك ان تقوم بنفسك باحضار الاثبات لانني لو أحضرته سوف تحذف  الموضوع مثلما فعلت مسبقا  .. فانا اريد احضار الاثبات و باللغة الانجليزية لكن من يضمن لي ان تعبي في احضاره لن يذهب هباءا ( حيث اني لا اضمن انك لن تحذف الموضوع )..  و رغم ذلك أدعوك لزيارة الرابط التالي : 


http://www.alriyadh.com/2005/10/29/article104181_s.html

للمعلومة : توجد شعوب بالهند اتخذت حادثة الانشقاق كبداية للتأريخ عندها .. هذا من قول الدكتور زغلول النجار ..




> و اي حكمة التي اخذها من غيره و ما الدليل عليها, و هل تعتبر الحكمة معجزة؟
> 
> يبدوا انك لم تفهم معنى المعجزة في هذا الشق





بالنسبة للحكمة التي قلتها لك : انا لم اقل ان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم اخذ الحكمة من الانبياء .. انا أقصدك انت .. اقول لك خذ انت الحكمة من الانبياء السابقين .. فلا داعي ان تتكرر الاحداث .. كل الانبياء السابقين لم يؤمنوا بهم قومهم بالمعجزات .. حتى موسى عليه السلام لم يؤمن بمعجزاته فرعون .. فلماذا تتكرر الاحداث مع رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام .. فهذه حكمة الله بأن تؤمن الجزيرة العربية بلا معجزات يطلبوها هم .. و لعلي بهذه المناسبة اذكر شبها بين موسى عليه السلام و محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم من هذه الناحية : ان قوم موسى امنوا و سلموا به نبيا بلا معجزات و هذا بالضبط ما حصل مع محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .. اما معجزات موسى لقومه فهي حسب الحاجة و الظروف و أيضا هذا مثل ما كان مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و ليست للتصديق و الايمان به . اما بالنسبة للمعجزات الكبرى التي حدثت لموسى عليه السلام و الموجه لفرعون فقد حدثت ايضا معجزات كبرى مع رسول الله ايضا كإنشقاق القمر و حادثة الاسراء و المعراج .. 




> ياريت لو تذكرنا ايات قرأنية لا احاديث نفسكم لا تعترفون بها لو تعلق الامر بشئ اخر, و يا ريت لو بتجيبلنا سند الحديث..




القرآن كله معجزة و أدعوك لزيارة موقع الهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمي في القرآن و السنة و ستجد ما يكفيك من الاعجازات القرآنية القوية .

اما قولك احاديث لا نعترف بها .. الاحاديث مقسمة لأنواع كثيرة و أصدقها رواية هي الصحيح منها و ياتي بعدها الحسن الصحيح و الحسن و الغريب الحسن و الغريب و الضعيف و الموضوع .. و هي تتدرج حسب الصحة في قبولنا لها و هو علم كبير جزى الله من قام به خير الجزاء  .. لكن انتم كيف قسموا علمائكم الروايات من حيث القوة و الضعف في صحتها .. هل اهتموا بهذا العلم في النقل ؟ 

اما بالنسبة للسند .. فسؤالي : لو أحضرته فهل يغير من قناعتك شيئا ؟ ان كانت الاجابة بنعم فسأحضره ان شاء الله .. و لكني لا اريد ان تتعبني و هو بالاساس لن يعنيلك شيئا ..



> على اي اساس تبني كلامك هذا؟ هل رجعت الى تفسير النصوص؟ و ماذا عن النبوءات الاخرى التي لا تمس لاي صلة لمحمد, فاذا كان وجه واحد من النبوءة غير مطابق, اذن النبوءة كلها غير مطابقة...



هذا كان ردك لقولي عن تناقض القس عندما يحاول جاهدا استنتاج اشباه لم تكن قوية امام الاشباه التي بين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و بين موسى عليه السلام .. فطلبك مني الرجوع للتفسير لن يغير شيئا .. لان القس بالفعل تناقض مع نفسه .. فكيف يشبه الاله عيسى بالنبي موسى في بداية دراسة و في الختام يوضح ان الاله اعظم من موسى عليه السلام .. فهنا بالفعل نزل مستوى الدراسة  و لم يحترم العقل و المنطق ..  لكن رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بالفعل مشابه لموسى عليه السلام فكلاهما نبي في الاصل و لم يكن احدهما الها و الآخر نبي .. 



> و ماذا عن النبوءات الاخرى التي لا تمس لاي صلة لمحمد, فاذا كان وجه واحد من النبوءة غير مطابق, اذن النبوءة كلها غير مطابقة



و انا بما اني مقتنع بأن الانجيل قد تم تحريفه بشهادة رجال المسيحية الكبار و بشهادة اقوال اليهود و المسيحيين القدماء في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم عندما اعترفوا بانه هو الرسول المنتظر و لكنهم لم يسلموا و بقوا على ماهم فيه من ضلال عن الحق و يكفيني قول الله فيه بانه محرف .. فلو تناقضت النبوءات فيه فهو ناتج التحريف ..



> اراك تكتفي بهذه السطور التي لا تزيد و لاتنقص شيئا من الحقيقة, لكن فعلا كنت اتمنى ان يكون ردك مبني على رد, لا على استنتاج شخصي...




في الحقيقة أنا قرأت الدراسة كاملة و لم يذكر القس أن هناك فرقا بين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و موسى عليه السلام خصوصا في النقاط التي ذكرتها ( الحروب و الانتصار على الاعداء و قبول الناس و غيرها ) لكنه ركز في الشبه بين موسى و عيسى عليهما السلام و لم تكن استنتاجاته كافية ليقبلها الباحث عن الحقيقة  .



> بدي اشير الى النبوات المشبوهة الاخرى التي نسبت الى محمد و قد فندت, اذ لم اراك الا اتيت بالجزء البسيط منه و تركت الباقي عبئ....



بالفعل رسول الله قد تنبأ بأحداث تاريخية حصلت بعد و فاته..  بعضها قوية و بعضها كانت شخصية تخص بعض الافراد .. و انت تدعوني بأسلوبك الجميل ( عبئ ... ) لكن أشرط عليك اولا تعدني بعدم حذف الموضوع لأنها خطيرة و قوية في صدق نبؤته .. فان وعدتني احضرها لك ..

و في النهاية اشكرك على هدوؤك في الحوار معي ..


----------



## ma7aba (23 نوفمبر 2005)

> يا أخي معجزة الانشقاق حدثت فعلا و منقولة الينا بالتواتر في السنة و القرآن فنحن المسلمون لسنا بحاجة للاثبات العلمي رغم أنها مثبته بالفعل بشهادة الدكتور زغلول النجار ولكن ان كنت تخاف ان تكون في ضلال و خطأ فمن الواجب عليك ان تقوم بنفسك باحضار الاثبات لانني لو أحضرته سوف تحذف الموضوع مثلما فعلت مسبقا .. فانا اريد احضار الاثبات و باللغة الانجليزية لكن من يضمن لي ان تعبي في احضاره لن يذهب هباءا ( حيث اني لا اضمن انك لن تحذف الموضوع ).. و رغم ذلك أدعوك لزيارة الرابط التالي :
> 
> 
> http://www.alriyadh.com/2005/10/29/article104181_s.html
> ...


انا مشرف بحوار الأديان اضمن لك إن جلبت لي الدليل العلمي أن لا احذف الموضوع وان لا يحذفه احد واضمن لك إن كان كلامك صحيح سأطلب من الكل الإعتراف بهذا 
وهذه ضمانة تأخذها مني 

اما بالنسبة للآية التوراتية بشأن النبوئة فهذه محاولة قديمة من ديدات وسأرد عليها كاملة 
ولكن بعد رد الأخ ذا روك  على مداخلتك الأخيرة





صحيح أتعرف تتمة الىية  ماهي 
أتعلم ان النبي الكذاب يموت  هذه هي النبوئة كاملة والمسيح حي ومحمد مات
Dt:18:18:
 18  اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به (SVD)
Dt:18:19:
 19  ويكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي انا اطالبه. (SVD)
Dt:18:20:
 20  واما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. (SVD)



وهلا بعد ماكملت الآية ممكن تقلنا من هو الحي الذي لم يمت محمد أم المسيح


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

> انا مشرف بحوار الأديان اضمن لك إن جلبت لي الدليل العلمي أن لا احذف الموضوع وان لا يحذفه احد واضمن لك إن كان كلامك صحيح سأطلب من الكل الإعتراف بهذا
> وهذه ضمانة تأخذها مني




اعذرني يا أخي .. ضمانتك انت وحدك ما تكفي .. جيب كل المشرفين يعطوني الضمان .. كل واحد باسمه الحقيقي .. لا تقول ليه ؟؟ .. لأن إحضاره فيه تعب و كلفة و وقت .. و انا أصور ضمانكم و احتفظ به عندي لأتصرف به ان أخلفتم ..  هذا كله لاني مجربكم و عارف انكم تحذفون المواضيع الحساسة اللي تثبت صحة الاسلام  .. و لازم تصبروا شوي حتى ارسل للذين لديهم الاثبات و اطلب منهم يرسلونه لي .. 



> اما بالنسبة للآية التوراتية بشأن النبوئة فهذه محاولة قديمة من ديدات وسأرد عليها كاملة
> ولكن بعد رد الأخ ذا روك على مداخلتك الأخيرة



في الحقيقة النبوءة واضحة بالنظرة الاولى انها تنطبق على محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .. لكن انت ان كنت تريد ان تثبت العكس .. تحتاج تكتب كلام طويل جدا من أجل اللف و التحوير و تغيير المعاني و الاقصاد . فان كان هدفك العناد فلن تفلح و ستخطئ .. و ان كان هدفك اظهار الحق فان الله سيكون معنا .




> أتعلم ان النبي الكذاب يموت هذه هي النبوئة كاملة والمسيح حي ومحمد مات



انا أعرف بقية الآية .. لكني أحببت التكلم في الشبه فقط ..

اذا كان النبي الكذاب يموت .. لماذا لم يمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أتم الرسالة و آمنت به الجزيرة العربية كلها و بعدها انتقل آلاف الناس الى الاسلام و تركوا أديانهم و  الأديان الأخرى حتى صار الاسلام في كل مكان ؟؟ 

أين هذا الحي الذي لا يموت ليمنع الاسلام من الانتشار .. و الى اليوم اسمع ان هناك اناس اسلموا .. و تركوا اديانهم .. و التي من بينها المسيحية .. و من الواضح انكم تعبدون عيسى عليه السلام و تركتم عبادة الذي ارسله اليكم ..  

و ارجوا منك أن لا تبني استنتاجاتك و تحضر أدلة على أساس مجهول ( الموت غيب و مجهول لا يعرفه الا الذي مات ) 

ان كان رسول الله مات فإن عيسى عليه السلام سيموت بعد نزوله و قتله للدجال ..


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2005)

ناصر الحق قال:
			
		

> انا بالفعل لم أقتنع أن يكون النسب سبب للشبه بين الناس في اي شيء .. فلماذا أتعب نفسي في البحث عن السلالات و الانساب القديمة و انا في الاساس لست مقتنعا بها ..
> 
> ..


 
هذه حريتك الشخصية ان تقتنع ام ل, لا احد يستطيع اجبارك على قبول شئ, لكن عدم لقتناع لا يزيد او يؤخر, فالحقيقة واظحة و نحن وضحناها, اذا كنت غير مقتنع بان النبوءة موجهة للمسيح هذا اامر اخر, لكننا في صدد ان النبوة ليس لها اي علاقة بمحمد و قد وضحنا ذلك سابقا



> على الرغم من أني ايضا هنا غير مقتنع بان تكون الحادثة السابقة سببا للشبه إلا أنه لو كان ذلك عندك سببا للشبه فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قد تعرض للقتل في القصة التالية التي سأوردها :


مرة ثانية عدم اقتناعك لا يقدم و لا يأخر, فانت حر, لكن الحقيقة واضحة و جلية, الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن ان الشخصين سوف يتعرضى للثتل في صغرهما, فما الذي تأتي به ان محمد اريد قتله في عمر كبير لا في صغره, فمادام النبوة لم تتحقق في محمد من هذا الجانب, اذن هي غير مخصوصة به, و انت قلت بلسانك مهما كان التشابه بالبقية بالرغم من انه ليس هناك اي تشابه



> يا أخي معجزة الانشقاق حدثت فعلا و منقولة الينا بالتواتر في السنة و القرآن فنحن المسلمون لسنا بحاجة للاثبات العلمي رغم أنها مثبته بالفعل بشهادة الدكتور زغلول النجار ولكن ان كنت تخاف ان تكون في ضلال و خطأ فمن الواجب عليك ان تقوم بنفسك باحضار الاثبات لانني لو أحضرته سوف تحذف الموضوع مثلما فعلت مسبقا .. فانا اريد احضار الاثبات و باللغة الانجليزية لكن من يضمن لي ان تعبي في احضاره لن يذهب هباءا ( حيث اني لا اضمن انك لن تحذف الموضوع ).. و رغم ذلك أدعوك لزيارة الرابط التالي :


 
لا راى سوى انحراف عن الموضوع.... انشقاق القمر و من ناسا و انفضحت بوسط العالم.... بتجيبلي جريدة سعودية ما توكل خبز.... مصرين على الدليل من ناسا ما دامكم تتحدثون عن لسانها...





> بالنسبة للحكمة التي قلتها لك : انا لم اقل ان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم اخذ الحكمة من الانبياء .. انا أقصدك انت .. اقول لك خذ انت الحكمة من الانبياء السابقين .. فلا داعي ان تتكرر الاحداث .. كل الانبياء السابقين لم يؤمنوا بهم قومهم بالمعجزات .. حتى موسى عليه السلام لم يؤمن بمعجزاته فرعون


 
فرعون ليس من قوم موسى, فقوم موسى صدقوا نبوته و تبعوه لمدة سنين طويلة فما ادري عنا ماذا تتكلم...







> القرآن كله معجزة و أدعوك لزيارة موقع الهيئة العالمية للإعجاز العلمي في القرآن و السنة و ستجد ما يكفيك من الاعجازات القرآنية القوية .


 
ما سامعين غير الكلام, و لما نأتي بالدليل و البرهان, ما نلقى احد يجاوب.. على العموم و اريد اتعمق في موضوع ثاني.. لو حاب تتكلم عن معجزات القرأن افتح موضوع جديد... خلينا نوصل لنتيجة






> اما بالنسبة للسند .. فسؤالي : لو أحضرته فهل يغير من قناعتك شيئا ؟ ان كانت الاجابة بنعم فسأحضره ان شاء الله .. و لكني لا اريد ان تتعبني و هو بالاساس لن يعنيلك شيئا ..


 
يا حبيبي احنا بنتحاور يعني ما بنقول كلمة الا بدليل, بعدين جبت السند و الا ما جبته شو حيغير من تبوءة التوراة؟؟؟ كفاية تشتيت لو سمحت





> هذا كان ردك لقولي عن تناقض القس عندما يحاول جاهدا استنتاج اشباه لم تكن قوية امام الاشباه التي بين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و بين موسى عليه السلام .. فطلبك مني الرجوع للتفسير لن يغير شيئا .. لان القس بالفعل تناقض مع نفسه .. فكيف يشبه الاله عيسى بالنبي موسى في بداية دراسة و في الختام يوضح ان الاله اعظم من موسى عليه السلام .. فهنا بالفعل نزل مستوى الدراسة و لم يحترم العقل و المنطق .. لكن رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بالفعل مشابه لموسى عليه السلام فكلاهما نبي في الاصل و لم يكن احدهما الها و الآخر نبي ..


 
طلبي بالرجوع بالتفاسير سيغير كل شئ, اما عن القس, فانك لم تفهم قصده لانه يتكلم لاهوتيا و ناسويتا و هذا امر لم تقرأ عنه سطر في حياتك فاكيد ستشوفه غير مناسب لفهمك





> و انا بما اني مقتنع بأن الانجيل قد تم تحريفه بشهادة رجال المسيحية الكبار و بشهادة اقوال اليهود و المسيحيين القدماء في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم عندما اعترفوا بانه هو الرسول المنتظر و لكنهم لم يسلموا و بقوا على ماهم فيه من ضلال عن الحق و يكفيني قول الله فيه بانه محرف .. فلو تناقضت النبوءات فيه فهو ناتج التحريف ..


 
بدأت تنحرف الى موضوع ثاني و ذلك بسبب مقدرة على التكملة في الموضوع الاصلي و ذلك لنقص الادلة و البراهين لديك... تحريف الانجيل في موضوع خاص بخصوصه, احذرك من ان تقول الانجيل محرف امرة اخرى دون الاتيان بالادلة...  و الا فقرأنك محرف و مروز








> في الحقيقة أنا قرأت الدراسة كاملة و لم يذكر القس أن هناك فرقا بين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و موسى عليه السلام خصوصا في النقاط التي ذكرتها ( الحروب و الانتصار على الاعداء و قبول الناس و غيرها ) لكنه ركز في الشبه بين موسى و عيسى عليهما السلام و لم تكن استنتاجاته كافية ليقبلها الباحث عن الحقيقة .


 

طيب خلينا نظع حد... في ردك التالي, اريدك تاتي بالنصوص الكتاب المقدس الي تعتقد انها تشير الى محمد مع تفاسيره, و اذا كانت بدون تفاسيرها فمشاركتك اعتبرها محذوفة.. طفاية تهرب و لف و دوران, خلي نوصل لنتيجة


سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الاخ My Rock : 

مشاركتك الأخيرة بدأت تنحرف عن الاسلوب الهادي في الحوار .. 

و انا لا أحب النقاش بهذا الاسلوب .. و اذا تعبت من الحوار أتركه لغيرك .. و الى الآن ما فعلت شئ .. مازال الشبه بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و موسى عليه السلام كبير و الشبه بين عيسى و موسى عليهما السلام  قليل و بسيط و لو كان إلها .. اذا منعدم الشبه .. 

ولو عندك دراسة ثانية أحسن من الاولى أحضرها و توقف من الردود الشخصية .. و تذكر ان كثرة الجدل تميت القلب ..

اما لو تبغ تحذف الموضوع بكيفك .. شئ غير مستغرب منك .. مادام الشبه الكبير مازال قائما بالدلائل التاريخية بين محمد و موسى عليهما السلام ..

ملاحظة : ان لم يكن ردك القادم هاديء سوف اتجاهله متعمدا .. و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2005)

ناصر الحق قال:
			
		

> الاخ My Rock :
> 
> مشاركتك الأخيرة بدأت تنحرف عن الاسلوب الهادي في الحوار ..
> 
> ...


 
كفاك تهرب
اريدك تاتي بالنصوص الكتاب المقدس الي تعتقد انها تشير الى محمد مع تفاسيرها


منتظر ردك....


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

ولو انك لم تكن هادئ في حوارك الأخير .. 

لا احب ان تقول اني تهربت فيظن القارئ اني مخطئ .. 

الموضوع ليس احضار نصوص من الكتاب المقدس على ان محمدا هو المذكور بالنبوءة فأنت الذي تتهرب من الموضوع الأساسي .. لان الموضوع هو الشبه بين رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و موسى عليه السلام .. هل عندك دليل تاريخي يمنع هذا الشبه بينهما .. أم انك مللت البحث و الحوار ؟؟

و للعلم : كيف تطلب مني دليل على النبوءة بالتفسير .. يا اخي مادامت النصوص الاصلية محرفة .. فما بالك بالتفاسير .. و رغم انها محرفة الا ان هذه النبوءة لم يحذروا منها و يحرفوها .. يعني نسيوها .. حجة عليكم مادامت واضحة و لا تحتاج للتفاسير و لا للدراسات الهادفة للف و الدوران ..


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2005)

ناصر الحق قال:
			
		

> ولو انك لم تكن هادئ في حوارك الأخير ..
> 
> لا احب ان تقول اني تهربت فيظن القارئ اني مخطئ ..
> 
> ...


 
نحن نتكلم عن النبوءة في الكتاب المقدس, و انت اتيت بنصوص و ردينا عليها لكنك وجد كلمت اني غير مقتنع كرد شافي...

الان بحذرك للمرة الثانية انك ما تقول الكتاب المقدس محرف بدون ادلة... تطلب محاورة فيها احترام عليك الاحترام ايضا...

بعدين اذا ما تؤمن بالنصوص و تقول انها محرفة على اي اساس تتناقش فيها؟؟؟

المهم, بتقول في تشابه, ماشي, وريني فين التشابه و في اي اصحاح و عدد مع التفسير


سلام و نعمة


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

> نحن نتكلم عن النبوءة في الكتاب المقدس, و انت اتيت بنصوص و ردينا عليها لكنك وجد كلمت اني غير مقتنع كرد شافي...



يا روك : نقطتان فقط هما اللتان لم أقتنع بهما كأساس للشبه .. السلالة و التعرض للموت .. و اذا كنت تعتقد انها تصلح كاساس للشبه .. فلماذا لا تعترف ان عيسى عليه السلام انسان من بني اسرائيل و انه كاد ان يموت لانه انسان لا يملك لنفسه نفعا و لا ضرا ؟؟



> الان بحذرك للمرة الثانية انك ما تقول الكتاب المقدس محرف بدون ادلة... تطلب محاورة فيها احترام عليك الاحترام ايضا...


حقك علي ..لا تزعل .. ما اقول عليه محرف مرة ثانية .. لكن أدعوك و أدعوا القراء الكرام قراءة كتاب إظهار الحق للشيخ رحمة الله الهندي ..



> بعدين اذا ما تؤمن بالنصوص و تقول انها محرفة على اي اساس تتناقش فيها؟؟؟



انا اعلم ان في الكتاب المقدس بعض الاخبارات و النبوءات الصحيحة .. و تناقشت في احداها ..




> المهم, بتقول في تشابه, ماشي, وريني فين التشابه و في اي اصحاح و عدد مع التفسير



انا اقول ان النبوءة أقرب لمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم في قول موسى عليه السلام ( مثلك ) و التشابه مستنتج من الأحداث التاريخية التي حدثت لهما في حياتهما و التي ذكرتها في رأس الموضوع ..

و أخيرا .. انا اود التوقف من الكلام معك .. فأرجوا عدم استدراجي للكلام .. و لو عندك دليل على عدم التشابه بين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و موسى عليه السلام .. أو عندك شبه بين عيسى و موسى عليهما السلام غير التشابه الذي ذكره القس .. فلو سمحت اذكره و أختصر الحوار ..


----------



## ma7aba (24 نوفمبر 2005)

> اعذرني يا أخي .. ضمانتك انت وحدك ما تكفي .. جيب كل المشرفين يعطوني الضمان .. كل واحد باسمه الحقيقي .. لا تقول ليه ؟؟ .. لأن إحضاره فيه تعب و كلفة و وقت .. و انا أصور ضمانكم و احتفظ به عندي لأتصرف به ان أخلفتم .. هذا كله لاني مجربكم و عارف انكم تحذفون المواضيع الحساسة اللي تثبت صحة الاسلام .. و لازم تصبروا شوي حتى ارسل للذين لديهم الاثبات و اطلب منهم يرسلونه لي ..


هذا تهرب واضح وليش شيء آخر قلت لك انا المشرف هنا على حوار الأديان واطالبك بالدليل الذي إن كان صحيح سألزم الكل به ولكن هذه طريقة رخيصة بالهرب الخوف على الجهد اليس الله يأمرك ان تفعل ماعليك  طب اعطني الدليل من رابط اسلامي وهيك انت فيك تحطوا بتوقيعك وانا ساعتها رح رد عليك واريك ان كلامك خطأ


> انا أعرف بقية الآية .. لكني أحببت التكلم في الشبه فقط ..
> 
> اذا كان النبي الكذاب يموت .. لماذا لم يمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أتم الرسالة و آمنت به الجزيرة العربية كلها و بعدها انتقل آلاف الناس الى الاسلام و تركوا أديانهم و الأديان الأخرى حتى صار الاسلام في كل مكان ؟؟


اعطني القرآن الذي نزل علة محمد لنرى هل اتم الدعوة ام لا وليس قرآن عثمان 
النبوئة تقول أن الكاذب يموت ولكن النبوئات تؤكد ان هذا النبي الكذاب سيكون له اتباع وهي نبوءة الوحش فالكتاب المقدس متكامل وتتمة الآية لو تعرفها انت سترى ان موسى يسال الله وكيف نعرف الكذب من الصدق يقول له
Dt:18:22:
 22  فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه (SVD)
بطفيان ومن هو الدين الذي بدأ بالغزوات والطغيان


> > أين هذا الحي الذي لا يموت ليمنع الاسلام من الانتشار .. و الى اليوم اسمع ان هناك اناس اسلموا .. و تركوا اديانهم .. و التي من بينها المسيحية .. و من الواضح انكم تعبدون عيسى عليه السلام و تركتم عبادة الذي ارسله اليكم


الرد هو قول المسيح أن الأنبياء الكذبة سيضللون الأمم وحتى المختارين وقد اقر الله انه لن يتدخل بهذا حتى يوم القيامة


> ارجوا منك أن لا تبني استنتاجاتك و تحضر أدلة على أساس مجهول ( الموت غيب و مجهول لا يعرفه الا الذي مات )
> 
> ان كان رسول الله مات فإن عيسى عليه السلام سيموت بعد نزوله و قتله للدجال ..


اولا من خلال تتمت الآيات التي تناقض كلامك 100% يبدوا انك انت من يبني على المجهول وثانيا اعطني الدليل ان عيسى سينزل ويموت 


> و للعلم : كيف تطلب مني دليل على النبوءة بالتفسير .. يا اخي مادامت النصوص الاصلية محرفة .. فما بالك بالتفاسير .. و رغم انها محرفة الا ان هذه النبوءة لم يحذروا منها و يحرفوها .. يعني نسيوها .. حجة عليكم مادامت واضحة و لا تحتاج للتفاسير و لا للدراسات الهادفة للف و الدوران ..


اولا لا دليل على كلامك سوى الخزعبلات وانا اتحداك ان تأتي بدليل واحد على التحريف
او ان تأتي بالنسخة الأصلية هل لك ان تقول لي متى حرف الأنجيل والتوراة ومن هي هذه الجهة الجبارة التي جمعت كل هذه الكتب وحرفتها ولم يأتي معارض واحد لهذه الجهة ويحفظ الكتاب الحق او يدون هذه الحادثة
وثانيا مادام محرف فأستنتاجك بالبداية خطأ ولا اللي بناسبك بصير مو محرف واللي مابناسبك محرف وإن كان هناك شيء غير محرف اعطنا اياه كي نناقشك فيه


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2005)

ناصر الحق قال:
			
		

> و أخيرا .. انا اود التوقف من الكلام معك .. فأرجوا عدم استدراجي للكلام .. و لو عندك دليل على عدم التشابه بين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و موسى عليه السلام .. أو عندك شبه بين عيسى و موسى عليهما السلام غير التشابه الذي ذكره القس .. فلو سمحت اذكره و أختصر الحوار ..


 
يا عزيزي, انت وضعت موضوع و ردينا عليه كلمة كلمة و نص نص و اكثر من امطلوب, الان بما انك تصر ان النبوءة فيها شبه انها تدل على محمد, اعطيني النصوص مرة ثانية مع تفاسيرها

اخي الحبيب, كما تطلب منا الرجوع لتفاسير عليك العمل بالمثل اذا تعلق الامر بالكتاب المقدس, فياريت ما تجرر الموضوع اكثر و اعطينا الي سألناك عنه...


----------



## ناصر الحق (24 نوفمبر 2005)

الى محبة :


> وهيك انت فيك تحطوا بتوقيعك وانا ساعتها رح رد عليك واريك ان كلامك خطأ



انت قبل ما تشوف الدليل تريد ان تجعله خطأ .. يعني لا جدوى من احضاره .. و انت بكيفك و هذه حياتك تبغ تصدق او لا تصدق روح دور عليه بنفسك و انا ماعندي وقت اضيعه على ناس قبل ماتشوف الشيء تحكم عليه .. و لا زلت على شرطي السابق لو اردت احضار المصدر .. أما بقية كلامك فيه تشتيت للموضوع الاصلي وهو الشبه بين محمد و موسى عليهما السلام و لو تبغ اجابات على اسئلتك افتح المواضيع في المنتدى خارج هذه الزاوية ..



> يا عزيزي, انت وضعت موضوع و ردينا عليه كلمة كلمة و نص نص و اكثر من امطلوب, الان بما انك تصر ان النبوءة فيها شبه انها تدل على محمد, اعطيني النصوص مرة ثانية مع تفاسيرها
> 
> ..



معليش يا اخي الكريم ماي روك .. لا يمكنني إحضار نصوص و تفاسير تتكلم ان المقصود في النبوءة هو رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و السبب بسيط و هو ان زعماء المسيحية انفسهم الى الان لم يعترفوا بمحمد رسول الله .. اذا كيف يكتبوه في تفاسيرهم .. و اعتقد اننا وصلنا لمفترق طرق : حيث انك تصر على النصوص و التفاسير .. و انا أصر على إحضار شواهد تاريخية تثبت الشبه و عدم الشبه بين الانبياء الثلاثة عليهم السلام .. و الاخير هو الموضوع الاساسي .. فارجوا عدم الخروج عنه .. وعدم تكرار طلب النصوص و التفاسير .. حيث أجبت عليه كثيرا ..



> اخي الحبيب, كما تطلب منا الرجوع لتفاسير عليك العمل بالمثل اذا تعلق الامر بالكتاب المقدس, فياريت ما تجرر الموضوع اكثر و اعطينا الي سألناك عنه.



 للملاحظة : انا لم اقل و لا مرة في المنتدى راجع التفاسير ..
ملاحظة : لكي لا يفهمني احد خطأ .. انا لا أقول ان الانجيل محرف فقط احتراما لأصحاب المنتدى .. و حتى لا يزعلوا مني الاخوان .. لكن هذا ليس من قناعة شخصية مني .. و شكرا للجميع .


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2005)

اخر مرة بردد كلامي

بتجيب النصوص و التفاسير او الموضوع باطل من اساسه, فحجة ان علماء المسيحين لا يؤمنون بمحمد وبذلك يعني التفسير بطل, فيمكننا قول الشئ نفسه بخصوص القرأن...

طيب حتى سألناك على النصوص الي تقول انهل بتدل على محمد حتى نرد عليها وحدة وحدة و ما راضي, اي مستوى في المحاورة !!!
الان لاخر مرة, هات النصوص و/او التفاسير و الا الموضوع سيبقى منتهي و محسوم لعدم وجود الادلة


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

رائع يا ناصر الحق بارك الله بك .


----------



## مساعد (25 نوفمبر 2005)

تنبيه إداري 
1- لا تحول تغير مسار الموضوع 
2- التزم الأدب بكلامك لأن المسيحية ليست دين غناء وحب فقط ولو اردت ان نتكلم بهذه البذائة فأنت ادرى ماهي الجنة عندكم 

محبة


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> انت قبل ما تشوف الدليل تريد ان تجعله خطأ .. يعني لا جدوى من احضاره .. و انت بكيفك و هذه حياتك تبغ تصدق او لا تصدق روح دور عليه بنفسك و انا ماعندي وقت اضيعه على ناس قبل ماتشوف الشيء تحكم عليه .. و لا زلت على شرطي السابق لو اردت احضار المصدر .. أما بقية كلامك فيه تشتيت للموضوع الاصلي وهو الشبه بين محمد و موسى عليهما السلام و لو تبغ اجابات على اسئلتك افتح المواضيع في المنتدى خارج هذه الزاوية ..


ناصر الحق يكفي تهرب من الجواب فهذه تجعلك مضحكة للآخرين فمن لايجد عنه جواب يبدأ بالتهرب ولكنه مكشوف 
انا اقول لك خطأ لأني لم أترك مرجع علمي وإلا وبحثت فيه ولعلمك انا تعلت الإسلام على يد شيخين من شيوخ دمشق وانا عندما اتكلم بشيء اكون قد بنيته على اساس علمي وليس تعصب وبس
ناصر الحق للمرة الأخيرة عندك دليل هاتوا لا يوجد رفع الموضوع وانتهى


----------



## samehvan (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يبدو انى تأخرت كثيرا عن هذا الحوار ولكنه أعجبنى ولى فيه تعليق صغير وإن اراد الاخ ذا روك او اى اخ آخر تكملة الحوار الهادئ فأنا أرجوه ان يفعل

لا أدرى يا أخوة لماذا تفرع الحوار عن الاعداد المقصودة ففى بداية الحوار تكلم الاخ صوت الحق عن الاعداد من سفر التثنية الاصحاح الثامن عشر العدد 18 ثم وجدت النقاش دار بالكامل عن الاعداد من 15 الى 17 وأستأذنكم ان نعود الى العدد المقصود وهو 
18أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 

أنا معك أن الاعداد من 15 إلى 17 تتكلم عن نبوءة السيد المسيح ولكن عن من يتكلم العدد 18 ؟

وإن كنت تود القول أنه يتكلم أيضا عن السيد المسيح فإسمح لى انه سيكون رد خاطئ وليس بشهادتى انا وإنما بشهادة رجال الكنيسة (ويمكنك مراجعة ما قالوه عن ذلك فى ملاحظاتهم الدورية الصادره بتاريخ الاول من مارس لعام 1983 عن المجمع الكنسى بإنجلترا ) وهذا للاسباب التاليه

1- إختلاف الألفاظ الكلامية فى النبوئتين والتى تؤكد أن الحديث عن شخصين وليس واحد ومن هذه الاختلافات 
         يُقِيمُ لَكَ                                                           أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ 
         وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ                                              مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ 
         مِثْلِي                                                              مِثْلَكَ
2- الدقة التى تميز بها الكتاب المقدس ( على حد تعبيرهم ) تلزم بالتفريق بين النبوءتين
3- لم يرد فى سفر التثنية تكرار نفس النبوءة بكلمات مختلفه ولا حتى متشابهة

وإن كنت تصر على أن النبوءتين إشارة للسيد المسيح فأت انت بما يخالف النقاط الثلاث السابقة بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس

ودعنا ننتهى من هذه النقطة أولا ثم ننتقل لأخرى إن أحببت الحوار

هدانى الله وهداكم إلى ما فيه خيرنا جميعا


----------



## Fadie (31 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعة انا زهقت من الشبهات العقيمة دى

عايزيين شبهات جديدة بقى

بس انا بموت فى المسلم لما يعمل البحر طحينة



> (ويمكنك مراجعة ما قالوه عن ذلك فى ملاحظاتهم الدورية الصادره بتاريخ الاول من مارس لعام 1983 عن المجمع الكنسى بإنجلترا )


 
عاجبانى اوى الحتة دى بجد

اول حاجة ملاحظة دورية...تطلع ايه ملاحظة دورية دى الله اعلم

تانى حاجة بقى المجمع الكنسى بانجلترا...يا سلام على التناغم فى اختيار الكلمات

يعنى كلام مش محتاج كلام بصراحة

قلنا ميت مرة هى نبوة واحدة عن لاهوت السيد المسيح فى العدد 15 حين قال يهوة "مثلى" و هى عن ناسوت السيد المسيح حين قال يهوة "مثلك"



> يُقِيمُ لَكَ أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ
> وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ


 
الحوار من اول الاصحاح عن سبط لاوى و الكلام موجه من يهوة الى موسى

فى واحدة يتكلم عن سبط لاوى عموما و فى واحدة يتكلم عن موسى الذى هو من سبط لاوى ايضا

اما مثلك و مثلى فكما بينا هى اشارة للاهوت و ناسوت المسيح


----------



## moslem10003 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

#########

حرر لأنه سنخ و لصق

Fadie


----------



## samehvan (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اشكرك اخى الكريم على سخريتك (ولا اعرف هل ستقبل كلمة أخى من شخص غبى مدّعى مثلى أم لا)



> بس انا بموت فى المسلم لما يعمل البحر طحينة



والحمد لله انها اضحكتك واعجبتك



> اول حاجة ملاحظة دورية...تطلع ايه ملاحظة دورية دى الله اعلم
> 
> تانى حاجة بقى المجمع الكنسى بانجلترا...يا سلام على التناغم فى اختيار الكلمات



وكان يمكنك ببساطة يا استاذى أن تسأل عن المصدر أو الموقع وأنا آتيك به بدلا من سخريتك وإستهزاءك بكلمات ضيوفك 

على كل حال الملاحظات الدورية يا استاذى هى ( جريده دورية تصدرها جهات معينة بفترات زمنية ثابته أو مختلفه وهو نظام معروف لدى العديد من الجهات ومنها المجمع الكنسى بإنجلترا والذى اسس وبدأ العمل به منذ قرون طويله ) 
 وحتى لا نطيل الحديث فى تفاهات فيمكنك بكل سهولة الدخول الى اى محرك بحث وكتابة هذه الجملة " المجمع الكنسى بانجلترا " ولترى هل هناك فعلا ما يسمى بذلك أم انا الذى اخترع هذه الكلمات

وعموما يا استاذ فادى فلنتغاضى عن كل ذلك ارجوك ولنبدأ من جديد ارجوك

ولن اقول أن لدى شبهات جديده ولا حتى قديمة ولكنى ادعوك أن تلبى كلمات السيد المسيح وأمره لك بأن تعلمنى فأنا لدى الكثير من النقاط التى لم أفهمها وأطلب منك توضيحها لى إذا تفضلت علىّ بذلك من علمك أو أى أخ كريم أخر لديه من الصبر ما يتحملنى به لأن أسئلتى كثيرة 

وسأفرد لها موضوع مستقل لمن يريد الإجابه بعد إذن المشرفين

والله أسأل أن يهدينى إلى طريق الحق


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

فهمت يعنى الرد على اعتراضك و لا فى مشكلة فى الفهم؟؟؟


----------



## ammar2002 (2 فبراير 2007)

السادة الاعزاء تحية وبعد
اعجبني الادب والهدوء في الحوار (وهو امر لم اره كثيرا في اي منتدى اخر)
تابعت الموضوع من اوله الى اخره وتمنيت لو ان الحوار العلمي استمر حتى نصل لنتيجةوفائدة ( وليس لاثبات من المخطئ)
اردت ان اشارك في الموضوع ولكني احجمت لضعف معرفتي بالرسالتين اليهودية والمسيحية وتعمقي في كثرة معرفتي بدين الاسلام فقط
شكرا مرة اخرى على الرقي في المنتدى وانتظر بفارغ الصبر اتمام الموضوع 
وفقكم الرب لما فيه خير العباد
والسلام


----------



## stopped2810 (22 مارس 2007)

طبعا النبي المنتظر هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله)
ذلك أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل موسى حيث أنه كان شبيها به اتبع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 الآلاف ونصروه أما عيسى المسيح فهو بزعمكم قد صلب ,محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ذاملك مثل موسى أما المسيح فلا  (أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم ) أي من بني إسماعيل أما المسيح فمن بني إسحاق ومحمد صللى الله عليه وسلم من العرب من ذرية إسماعيل فأي النبيين مبشر به (وأجعل كلامي في فمه) والنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان أمي وقال تعالى(نزل به الروح الامين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين)
(فيخبرهم بكل ماأوصيه به) , قال تعالى (وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى)  فأي النبيين مبشر به؟


----------



## steven gerrard (22 مارس 2007)

الأنبا شنودة قال:


> طبعا النبي المنتظر هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله)
> ذلك أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل موسى حيث أنه كان شبيها به اتبع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> الآلاف ونصروه أما عيسى المسيح فهو بزعمكم قد صلب ,محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ذاملك مثل موسى أما المسيح فلا  (أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم ) أي من بني إسماعيل أما المسيح فمن بني إسحاق ومحمد صللى الله عليه وسلم من العرب من ذرية إسماعيل فأي النبيين مبشر به (وأجعل كلامي في فمه) والنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان أمي وقال تعالى(نزل به الروح الامين على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين)
> (فيخبرهم بكل ماأوصيه به) , قال تعالى (وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى)  فأي النبيين مبشر به؟



*لو كنت قريت الموضوع كله ماكنتش كتبت الكلمتين دول

ثانيا انت من الاول شكلك مستفز وده باين من اسمك

اسمه البابا شنوده

ياريت يكون فيه اظهار حسن نوايا من الاول كده

مش بداية القصيده كفر
*​


----------



## fadia2005 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

المسيح اعضم من كل الانبياء عندما وقف السيد المسيح في نهر الاردن ليعتمد على يد يوحنا المعمدان  سمع صوت من السماء يقول انت ابني الحبيب فله اسمعوا من يقدر ان يتكلم من السماء غير الله ومن هنا اقدر ان اقول من يكون اعضم من المسيح ابن الله


----------



## abdoujoe (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

اول شي السلام على من اتبع الهدى
ان عيسى لايشبه موسى , بمقتضى عقيدتكم , فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن الها, اهذا حق؟بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثانيا.بمقتضى عقيدتكم , مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟.
لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟.
العرب واليهود : 

اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) , وهوما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان , وهكذا فان الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , اخوة بالمعنى المجازي. ان ابناء اسحاق هم اليهود , وابناء اسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ايضا. 

ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الاخوة بالنسب (وامام جميع اخوته يسكن ).(تكوين16 :12 ).
وعن وفاة اسماعيل تقول التوراة( وهذه سنو حياة اسماعيل , مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة, واسلم روحه ومات وانضم الى قومه. وسكنوا من حويلة الى شور التي امام مصر حينما تجيئ نحو اشور. امام جميع اخوته)).(تكوين 25: 17). 

ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني اسرائيل , ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم). 
بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني اسرائيل, لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم). بل قالت من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم. 

واجعل كلامي في فمه : 

تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).? 

ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
قال : ما انا بقارئ.
ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الانسان من علق * اقرأ وربك الاكرم * الذي علم بالقلم * علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ).
ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 

اليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوة الكتاب المقدس. ان القران الكريم هو في الحقيقة انجاز لنبوة موسى . انه الرسول الامي . 
وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه بالفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما انزل. 

انجاز لنبوة اشعياء : 

ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ). 

ومن الزم ما يجب ان تعرفه هو انه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , اي حينما كان محمد حيا . فضلا على ذلك فانه امي , يقول القران عنه : ( فأمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الامي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته ).


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*بدون لف ودوران وبالعقل والمنطق فانه من المستحيل ان يكون محمد هو المقصود بالاية لانه ببساطة خالف الكتاب المقدس وبالتالى من المستحيل ان يتنبأ الكتاب المقدس عن نبى سيخالف عقيدته.
ولا يخفى على احد ان عقيدة محمد تهاجم الكتاب المقدس وتقول بأنه محرف (برغم اعترافه بان الكتاب من عند الله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
فى حين نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بالتوراة (والتى وردت بها هذه الاية) وبالكتاب المقدس كله ولا نتهجم على كلام الله ونقول انه محرف.*


----------



## abdoujoe (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى والله تعصبكم ما يخليكو تفهموا وتستوعبوا نحن نؤمن بان الانجيل والتوراة من عند الله وكلام الله لكن الايادي قد حرفته ولعبت به


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



abdoujoe قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى والله تعصبكم ما يخليكو تفهموا وتستوعبوا نحن نؤمن بان الانجيل والتوراة من عند الله وكلام الله لكن الايادي قد حرفته ولعبت به



*احنا برضه اللى متعصبين وبنكفر كل من لا يؤمن بديننا ونقتله؟؟
عموما نسيب الواقع يرد عليك وشكرا لاعترافك بانكم تدعون ان كتاب الله محرف ولو لسه مفهمتش اسمحلى اوضحلك,........
من المعروف ان محمد لم يكن له اى مصداقة بسبب افعاله وبالتالى قرر محمد ان يستقى مصداقيته من الكتاب المقدس والذى يصعب التشكيك فى مصداقيته حتى اليوم,..
لكن ذلك وضعه فى مأزق لان عقيدته تخالف الكتاب المقدس كثيرا فلم يجد مفرا سوى الادعاء بأن الكتاب المقدس تم تحريفه (بالرغم من انه اعترف بانه من عند الله!!!!!!!!!!!!)
I hope I helped you get the big picture.*


----------



## Basilius (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*




> نحن نؤمن بان الانجيل والتوراة من عند الله وكلام الله لكن الايادي قد حرفته ولعبت به


 
اة 
الايادي لعبت فية و حرفتة 
الا الاجزاء التي تتشدق بها بجهل و تقول انها بشارة بمحمدك 

فهل انت تؤمن بكل ما جاء بة الكتاب المقدس لكي تقول و تستشهد ببعض اجزاءة مما تخيل لكم نفوسكم انها بشارة بمحمد ؟؟؟
هل تعؤمن بهذا الكتاب المحرف اللذي تستشهد بة بجهل و تقول انها بشارة عن محمد ؟؟؟
لماذا لا تقرا كل المواضيع التي تتكلم عن هذة الشبهة 
لقد اجبنا على كل هذة الشبهات المريضة من العقول الواهية 
ولكن تقول اية بقى في العقول 



> فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن الها, اهذا حق؟بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثانيا.بمقتضى عقيدتكم , مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟.
> لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟.


 
اولا اسمة المسيح 
ثانيا نعم المسيح الها ناسوتا كاملا و لاهوتا كاملا 
و في ناسوتة يشبة موسى 
وعندما تكلم يهوة القدير مع موسى و قال لة "" مثلي و مثلك ""
اشارة للاهوتة و ناسوتة 

لا تحرف ولا تغير و لا تلتوي 
المسيح و موسى متشابهان جدا كالمسيح الانسان " الناسوت " 
فهل محمد يهوديا ؟ 
هل محمد من الاسباط ؟
هل محمد والدتة يهودية ؟ 
هل محمد من بني اسرائيل ؟ 
الموضوع كبير جدا و لكن اذا اردت القراءة فامامك المواضيع كثيرة 




> اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم


وقال ايضا من وسطك " يا اسرائيل " 
من وسط اخوتهم تشير الى الاسباط الاخوة 
فهل تعلم اي سبط كان يقصد ؟
وهل تعلم من اي سبط موسى ؟ 




> لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم


 
كذاب 
في نفس الاية التي تستشهد بها  بدون علم و بتفسير لولبي 
وقبل ان يقول من وسط اخوتهم اشارة لاسباط الاخوة 
قال 
يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً *مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي*
*واخد بالك من " من وسطك"  ؟؟؟"و من اخوتك " بعد من وسطك اشارة لانة سياتي من وسط الاسباط " الاخوة " .... اسرائيل *
*واخد بالك من مثلي ؟؟؟ اشارة لانة سيكون الها و اشرة للاهوتة الازلي *
*و اخد بالك من لك و وسطك و اخوتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*



واجعل كلامي في فمه : 

تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).? 

ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
قال : ما انا بقارئ.
ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الانسان من علق * اقرأ وربك الاكرم * الذي علم بالقلم * علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ).
ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كلامك دة كلة تبلة و تشرب ميتة *
*دة حتى بالعقل و بما تؤمن بة انت *
*بكلامك هذا لغيت ان اللة بعث المسيح او عيسى في معتقدك انت *

*هذه النبوّة تنطبق في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح لأنه هو كلمة الله المتجسّد وما يخرج من فمه فهو كلام الله لانة الابن الواحد مع الاب في الجوهر و كلامة هو كلام اللة ذاتة لانة هو اللة  ، وما يقوله هو ما يضعه الله علي فمه كنبي.*

<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: maroon"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><FONT color=#0000ff size=4><FONT size=5><FONT color=#000080>


----------



## fadia2005 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

:close_temحقا ان الكتاب المقدس تكلم عن المسيح وموس ولكنه لم يذكر محمد ان المسيح تالم ومات من اجلنا حقا  وانه حقا الهه


----------



## zaabolla zaabolla (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

يستميتون في البحث عن اى كلمة تشبر اليه في الكتاب المقدس  ويغلقون عيونهم زيحجرون الفكر 
الله يفتح عيون قلوبهم


----------



## muslimon (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



ma7aba قال:


> ناصر الحق يكفي تهرب من الجواب فهذه تجعلك مضحكة للآخرين فمن لايجد عنه جواب يبدأ بالتهرب ولكنه مكشوف
> انا اقول لك خطأ لأني لم أترك مرجع علمي وإلا وبحثت فيه ولعلمك انا تعلت الإسلام على يد شيخين من شيوخ دمشق وانا عندما اتكلم بشيء اكون قد بنيته على اساس علمي وليس تعصب وبس
> ناصر الحق للمرة الأخيرة عندك دليل هاتوا لا يوجد رفع الموضوع وانتهى



كيف لمشرف على منتدى حوار الأديان ان يتحاور هكذا ؟؟

يعني ...

مبقيتش فاهم حاجة


----------



## ضيف جديد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى 
اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين بمن هم فى حكمتك وعلمك


----------



## قاهر المشركين (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*الحمد لله اللذي ترك في الكتاب المحرف ما يدل على مجيء  رسولنا محمد نشكرك يا رب ونحمدك والف شكر لك اخي ناصر الحق فقد ثبت لنا ايماننا وعقيدتنا*


----------



## Basilius (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*افلستوا يا مسلمين ؟؟؟؟ 
تتركوا الرد و تلتجأوا لشعاراتكم الخائبة !!*


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *افلستوا يا مسلمين ؟؟؟؟ *
> *تتركوا الرد و تلتجأوا لشعاراتكم الخائبة !!*


 
لا و احلى شئ, المسلم يناقش من الكتاب المقدس و بعد ما يفلس يقلك الكتاب المقدس محرف... طيب ناقشت فيه ليه و بديت الحوار ليه؟

قلة حجة لا اكثر... ربنا يعينهم...


----------



## fadia2005 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

:59:





قاهر المشركين قال:


> *الحمد لله اللذي ترك في الكتاب المحرف ما يدل على مجيء  رسولنا محمد نشكرك يا رب ونحمدك والف شكر لك اخي ناصر الحق فقد ثبت لنا ايماننا وعقيدتنا*



اي ايمان واي عقده تتكلم عليه ايمان القتل


----------



## Rachelle (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*( أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك ) ( تثنية 18:18-22 )........

من اخوتك = اليهود 
محمد ليس له صلة باليهود
فالمسيح هو يهودي

أولاد اسحق وليس اسماعيل

الميلاد:
عندما ولد موسى كان هناك أمر من فرعون لقتل جميع أطفال العبرانيين
وعند ولادة المسيح أصدر هيرودس أمر بقتل جميع الأطفال

النوة:
وانتم تقولون أنه نبي وتعترفون به

قبول الناس له:
 ليس المهم أن يقبله الناس لأن الناس ارسله وهو قبل
"كل الزين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أبناء الله أي المؤمنين باسمه"
ورسالته هي خلاص العالم

الملك:
الملك يسوع هو ملك الملوك ورب الارباب
وهو قال أن مملكته ليست من هزا العالم
لان هدا العالم يمضي وشهوته معه

الحروب:
عند الممجىء التاني للمسيح سوف يبيد الاعداء بنفخه من فمه


الرحيل:
 محمد مات مقتولا من قبل امرأة يهودية سممت له الطعام  فهدا يعني لم يمت متل موسى
القبر:
ان موسى لا احد يعرف اين دفن لان الله اخفى جتمانه لكي لا يعبده بني اسرائيل
سن الموت ونزول الرسالة:
موسى لم تنزل عليه الرسالة لكن الله اختاره ليخلص شعب اسرائيل ويسوع المسيح ارسله الله ليخلص العالم أجمع
أما محمد لم ياتي ليخلص أحد 
فموسى اتى لشعب اسرائبل أما محمد فكان يعتبر اليهود اعداءه وما زال *


----------



## nmr (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



ناصر الحق قال:


> سلامي عليكم .. و بعد ..
> 
> انا قرأت الدراسة الطويلة التي نقلتها .. و لكنها موسعة جدا لمواضيع لم أذكرها في حواري و مع ذلك يسعدني ان يتوسع الحوار للنبوءة كاملة و ليس فقط في الشبه بين موسى و محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .. و لدي بعض الملاحظات على دراسة القس لبيب ميخائيل  :
> 
> ...


----------



## nmr (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

شكرا لمعلوماتكم وربنا يحميكم


----------



## انت الفادي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



nmr قال:


> شكرا لمعلوماتكم وربنا يحميكم



للاختصار هل محمد من نسل اسرائيل؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لا.
هل محمد  من المقيمين في وسط اسرائيل؟؟
بالطبع لا.
هل محمد كان هناك ملك يطلب روحه هو و كل الاطفال في المهد؟؟
بالطبع لا.
هل محمد يتكلم العبرية؟؟
بالطبع لا.
هل محمد يهودي او كان يهودي ابن يهودي؟؟
بالطبع لا.
هل محمد كان الله يكلمه وجها لوجه؟؟
بالطبع لا.
هل محمد كان في مصر ثم خرج منها او دعاه الله منها؟؟
بالطبع لا.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون*

*هذه الأيات هى أوضح ما قيل فى نبوات موسى عن المسيح وراجع (أع22:3 + أع37:7 + يو14:6+ 1بط10:1 + يو46،45:5 + يو41،40:7). ولاحظ مواصفات هذا النبى وأنها تنطبق على المسيح يقيم لك الرب = أى الله يدعوه ويختاره (عب4:5-6) والمسيح دائماً كان يردد أبى أرسلنى (يو38:6-40) من وسطك = فهو سيأتى من إسرائيل ومن إخوتك (رو29:8 + عب11:2).*

*مثلى = أى مثل موسى أى إنسان مثله وهناك أوجه شبه عديدة بين المسيح وموسى فموسى رمز للمسيح:-*

*1- كلاهما من شعب إسرائيل من وسطهم ومن إخوتهم.*

*2- نجا كل منهما من مؤامرة أحد الملوك فى طفولته وفى كل مؤامرة إستشهد أطفال كثيرين *

*3- موسى ترك القصر ليفتقد شعبه والمسيح أخلى ذاته ليفتقد شعبه وكلاهما فضل أن يتألم مع شعبه*

*4- الشعب اليهودى رفض موسى قاضياً ورفضوا المسيح ملكاً وكثيراً ما تذمروا على المسيح وعلى موسى *

*5- أعمال كليهما صاحبها معجزات كثيرة*

*6- كلاهما أنقذ شعبه من العبودية*

*7- كلم الله شعبه عن طريق عبده موسى والمسيح هو كلمة الله*

*8- كلاهما وسيط بين الله والناس *

*9- موسى كان راعياً للخراف والمسيح كان الراعى الصالح*

*10- كلاهما صام 40 يوماً*

*11- الله أعطى الشريعة لموسى على جبل والمسيح بدأ حياته العملية على جبل التطويبات *

*12- موسى وجهه لمع بعد ما تجلى له مجد الرب والمسيح تجلى مجده أمام تلاميذه*

*13- المسيح إختار 12 تلميذاً و 70 رسولاً وموسى عين 12 رئيساً للأسباط و 70 شيخاً لمعاونته*

*14- موسى رحب بألداد وميداد حين تنبآ والمسيح لم يمنع من يخرج الشياطين (لو50،49:9) *

*15- كلاهما بارك الشعب فى نهاية خدمته*

*16- شفاعة موسى عن شعبه وكونه يفضل أن يموت عوض شعبه يشبه محبة المسيح فى فدائه*

*17- مات كلاهما على جبل*

*18- كان موسى نبياً وكذلك المسيح (تث15:18+ 10:34 + مر 15:6) *

*19- موسى كان ملكاً فى يشورون (تث5:33) والمسيح أخذ كرسى داود أبيه (لو33،32:1) *

*20- موسى أخذ وظيفة كاهن (مز6:99) والمسيح كان رئيس كهنة*

*21- كلاهما كان وسيط عهد والعهدين كانا مختومين بالدم*

*22- موسى أسس كنيسة العهد القديم والمسيح أسس الكنيسة فى العهد الجديد*

*23- موسى كان قاضياً لشعبه والمسيح هو الديان.*

*24- لم يوجد فى تاريخ البشرية من قدم الشريعة الإلهية سوى موسى والسيد المسيح.*


----------



## سيف التوحيد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> انت الفادي قال:
> 
> 
> > للاختصار هل محمد من نسل اسرائيل؟؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## سيف التوحيد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

قال صاحب (برهان الحق) الشيخ رحمة الله عليه رحمة الله: إن من أسلم من علماء اليهود والنصارى في القرن الأول شهد بوجود البشارات المحمدية في كتب العهدين، مثل: عبد الله بن سلام و ابن سعنة و بنيامين و مخيريق و كعب الأحبار وغيرهم من علماء اليهود، ومثل بحيرا و نسطورا الحبشي و الأسقف الرومي الذي أسلم على يد دحية الكلبي وقت الرسالة فقتلوه، و الجارود و النجاشي والرهبان الذين جاءوا مع جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، وغيرهم من علماء النصارى. وقد اعترف بصحة نبوته وعموم رسالته هرقل قيصر الروم، والقصة موجودة بطولها في أول صحيح البخاري في كتاب (بدء الوحي)، و هرقل لما جمع أبا سفيان ومن معه وسأله عدة أسئلة في نهاية هذه الأسئلة قال: فإن يكن الذي قاله حقاً فسيملك موضع قدمي هاتين. وبين أنه كان يتمنى أن يتجشم ويتكلف لقاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودعا قومه إلى الإيمان بمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، فلما حاصوا حيصة الوحوش وثاروا قال لهم: أنا كنت أمتحن إخلاصكم ووفاءكم وثباتكم على دينكم، فحينئذٍ سجدوا له وأقروه، لكنه في الحقيقة آثر الملك على الإيمان بالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، ولو كان عنده فقه ووعي وفهم لتأمل في قول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في الرسالة التي بعث بها دحية الكلبي إليه يقول له فيها: (أسلم تسلم)، فوعده بالسلامة، لكنه لم يفقه أن هذا رسول الله، وقد وعده بأنه إذا أسلم سوف يسلم من السوء ولن يصيبه أحد بشر، فما فقه ذلك، وآثر الدنيا على سعادة الآخرة. وكذلك المقوقس صاحب مصر، و ابن صوريا و حيي بن أخطب و أبو ياسر بن أخطب وغيرهم ممن حملهم الحسد على الشقاء ولم يسلموا. ولما ورد على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نصارى نجران وحاجهم في شأن عيسى عليه السلام وحجهم دعاهم إلى المباهلة بأمره تعالى: فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءَنَا وَنِسَاءَكُمْ وَأَنْفُسَنَا وَأَنْفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَلْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ [آل عمران:61]، فإذا كنتم واثقين أنكم على الحق فتعالوا نبتهل، فخافوا وأشفقوا ونكصوا على أعقابهم خوفاً من شؤم مغبتها، فكانوا كقوم فرعون الذين قال الله عز وجل عنهم: وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْهَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا [النمل:14].


----------



## سيف التوحيد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

يو 14: 17    روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.
يو 15: 26    ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

سيف التوحيد

35 هذا موسى الذي انكروه قائلين من اقامك رئيسا وقاضيا هذا ارسله الله رئيسا وفاديا بيد الملاك الذي ظهر له في العليقة. 36 هذا اخرجهم صانعا عجائب وآيات في ارض مصر وفي البحر الاحمر وفي البرية اربعين سنة 37 هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني اسرائيل نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون. 38 هذا هو الذي كان في الكنيسة في البرية مع الملاك الذي كان يكلمه في جبل سينا ومع آبائنا.الذي قبل اقوالا حية ليعطينا اياها (اعمال الرسل(7-35)


ما رايك ان الرسل والتلاميذ فهمو ان هذه النبوة عن المسيح قبل الاسلام ب600سنة تقريبا...قبل ان يوجد محمد على وجه هذه الارض؟؟؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> يو 14: 17 روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.
> يو 15: 26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي.


 


*لو فتحت الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم " انا انا هو معزيكم"(اشعياء12:51)*
*هل محمد هو ربنا؟؟؟*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*سيف التوحيد*
*اكيد انت مش مركز*
*لاحظ انه برد على نقطة المعزي وجيبت اية من سفر اشعياء*

*اما موضوع مثلك لم ترد  على المداخلة رقم"58"*


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*




سيف التوحيد قال:


> يو 14: 17 روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.





سيف التوحيد قال:


> يو 15: 26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي.




يا مسلم, لست انت من يفسر الكتاب المقدس
لو حاولت مجرد محاولة ان تفسر الكتاب بهواء و مزاجك العكر, سأعاقبك في المنتدى

و هذه الأسطوانة المشروخة رددنا عليها مرارا

هذه اشهر اية؟ و اكبر تدليس ايضا
ماذا ينقل لنا العدد 15؟ لنرى مع بعض
وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ

فهل محمد يمكث معنا الى الابد يا رجل؟
و ماذا يقول في العدد 16
رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.

هل محمد روح؟
و المعروف ان كلام المسيح كان موجه للتلاميذ, فهل مكث محمد مع التلاميذ و فيهم؟

و ماذا عن العدد 26 من نفس الاصحاح؟
وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

بيقلك المعزي هو الروح القدس
فهل اصبح محمد روح قدس ولا ايه الحكاية يا صديقي؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*يو 14: 26 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم *
*هل محمد جاء باسم المسيح؟؟؟؟*

*يو 15: 26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. *

*يو 16: 7 لكني اقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم ان انطلق.لانه ان لم انطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي.ولكن ان ذهبت ارسله اليكم.*

*هل محمد رسول المسيح مرسل من المسيح؟؟؟*


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> يا مسلم, لست انت من يفسر الكتاب المقدس
> لو حاولت مجرد محاولة ان تفسر الكتاب بهواء و مزاجك العكر, سأعاقبك في المنتدى
> 
> و هذه الأسطوانة المشروخة رددنا عليها مرارا
> ...


يا استاذ فلتكن منصفا وعادلا رجاء 

لماذا تحذف مشاركاتي 

يا أخي رد على الحجة بالحجة والدليل بالدليل وليس الحذف والمصادرة

الكلام الذي حذفته ليس فيه إساءة فلماذا حذفته؟

تقول 



> فهل مكث محمد مع التلاميذ و فيهم؟


ومن قال لك أن المقصود بفيكم هم التلاميذ؟

الآية تقول ( يو 14: 16	وانا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد ).

فهل مكث التلاميذ للأبد؟

المقصود أن تظل شريعته إلى يوم القيامة 

بينا نجد أن ما أعطيه التلاميذ من قدرات يوم الخمسين - إن صح - اختفت بوفاتهم، ولم ينقل مثله عن رجالات الكنيسة بعدهم.
 وأما رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمكث إلى الأبد بهديه ورسالته، وإذ لا نبي بعده ولا رسالة. 

اللهم اهد قوم فإنهم لا يعلمون​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> ومن قال لك أن المقصود بفيكم هم التلاميذ؟
> 
> الآية تقول ( يو 14: 16 وانا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد ).
> 
> ...


 
*يا مصيبة سودا هذا هو فهمك*
*ماي روك قال يمكث فيكم ومع التلاميذ هل تحتاج تفسير!!*

*يو 14: 26 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم 
هل محمد جاء باسم المسيح؟؟؟؟*

*يو 15: 26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. *

*يو 16: 7 لكني اقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم ان انطلق.لانه ان لم انطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي.ولكن ان ذهبت ارسله اليكم.*

*هل محمد رسول المسيح مرسل من المسيح؟؟؟* 


*انا انا هو معزيكم(اشعياء12:51).*
*هل محمد هو ربنا؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> ومن قال لك أن المقصود بفيكم هم التلاميذ؟​
> الآية تقول ( يو 14: 16    وانا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد ).​
> فهل مكث التلاميذ للأبد؟​
> المقصود أن تظل شريعته إلى يوم القيامة ​
> ...





لا بقى, انت مش جاهل و بس, دا انتى كذاب و مدلس و عديم الفهم ايضا

لم نقل انه المعني التلاميذ يا فهيم, قلنا المقصود هو الروح القدس روح الله, فالمسيح بالحرف الواحد قال الروح القدس المعزي

[Q-BIBLE] 
وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

[/Q-BIBLE]


هذا تحذير اخير لك, اذا فسرت اي نص مرة اخرى, سأوقف عضويتك

اقرأ و افهم يا فهيم..


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> و المعروف ان كلام المسيح كان موجه للتلاميذ, فهل مكث محمد مع التلاميذ و فيهم؟



وأنا أقول لك وهل مكث الروح القدس مع التلاميذ وإلى الأبد كما قالت الآية؟

لقد مات التلاميذ ومات معهم ما أخذه  التلاميذ من قدرات يوم الخمسين  واختفت بوفاتهم، ولم ينقل مثله عن رجالات الكنيسة بعدهم.


نعم الكلام كان موجها للتلاميذ ولكن ليس شرطا أن يأتي إليهم وفي زمانهم أو في عصرهم هذا المعزي

مثلا عندما قال نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام مخاطبا أصحابه ( يوشك أن تداعى عليكم الأمم كما تداعى الأكلة إلى قصعتها قالوا أومن قلة نحن إذا يا رسول الله ؟ قال لا ، بل أنتم يومئذ كثير ، ولكنكم غثاء كغثاء السيل )

كان يخاطب أصحابه بضمير الحاضر ( عليكم )  مع أن المقصود غيرهم وهذا الحديث يتحدث عن أحوال الأمة بعد 13 قرن من الزمن حيث كانت هي التي تحكم الدنيا وما تداعت عليها المم وتكالبت إلا منذ قرنين أو أقل تقريبا بعد سقوط الخلافة العثمانية.

أليس كذلك يا اخوة؟ ربما أكون مخطئا فهموني بالعقل والمنطق مشكورين​


----------



## انت الفادي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> > والنبوؤة تقول أن النبي المنتظر ليس من وسط بني إسرائيل وإنما من اخوتهم
> > تث 18: 18    اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به
> > واخوة القوم ليسوا أنفسهم أبدا ولا يصح ذلك في أي لغة
> >
> ...


----------



## انت الفادي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> وأنا أقول لك وهل مكث الروح القدس مع التلاميذ وإلى الأبد كما قالت الآية؟
> 
> لقد مات التلاميذ ومات معهم ما أخذه  التلاميذ من قدرات يوم الخمسين  واختفت بوفاتهم، ولم ينقل مثله عن رجالات الكنيسة بعدهم.
> 
> ...



يا سيف التوحيد:
النصوص تقول لك ان
نزول هذه الروح او المعزي هو مرسل من السيد المسيح او مرسل بأسم السيد المسيح.. فهل محمد رسول المسيح؟؟ ام مرسل بأسم المسيح؟؟
يقول لكتاب المقدس ان هذا الروح المعزي سيمكث معنا الي الابد.. فهل محمد معنا حتي الان؟؟؟ ام هو ميت و مدفون؟؟؟
اما بخصوص الروح القدس فهو ماكث معنا حتي الان و نناله في المعمودية فهو ماكث معنا الي الابد.
[Q-BIBLE]*يو 14: 26 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم *[/Q-BIBLE]
المعزي سيرسل بأسم السيد المسيح و هو سيعلمهم كل شئ و يذكرهم بكل ما قاله السيد المسيح.. فهل هذا ما فعله محمد؟؟؟ ام جاء محمد بشريعة مختلفة عن شريعة اسيد المسيح؟؟
و هل محمد جاء بأسم السيد المسيح؟؟

[Q-BIBLE]*يو 15: 26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. *[/Q-BIBLE]
هاهنا يقول السيد المسيح ان هذا المعزي مرسل من السيد المسيح.. فهل محمد رسول السيد المسيح ؟؟؟؟ ثم قال انه روح الحق فهل محمد روح ؟؟ ثم اكد علي معني الروح اذ قال ينبثق  فهل محمد منبثق؟؟؟؟؟ ثم قال انه يشهد للسيد المسيح فهل محمد يشهد للسيد المسيح؟؟ محمد لم يشهد الا لنفسه.. اذ قال لا اله الا.. محمد رسول الله.. فهل شهد محمد للسيد المسيح؟؟ و ان شهد فشهد بماذا ؟؟

[Q-BIBLE]*يو 16: 7 لكني اقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم ان انطلق.لانه ان لم انطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي.ولكن ان ذهبت ارسله اليكم.*
[/Q-BIBLE]
و هذا النص يوضح عدة نقاط
اولا: وصول هذا الروح المعزي هو مرتبط بصعود السيد المسيح و هو ايضا سيرسله للناس الذين من ضمنهم التلاميذ الواقفين الذين توجه الكلام اليهم..فهل عاش التلاميذ 600 سنة انتظارا لهذا الروح؟؟؟؟ معني هذا ان حضور الروح مرتبط بصعود السيد المسيح و ان الفترة الزمنية لمجئ هذا الروح  هي فترة وجود التلاميذ علي قيد الحياة ثم اخيرا ان هذا الروح مرسل من السيد المسيح.


----------



## الحوت (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*الزميل سيف التوحيد انت تقول :
*




> *
> تث 18: 18 اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به
> 
> وبناء على هذا نقول وبمليء الفم أن النبي المنتظر هو محمد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام.*



*
هل نفهم من كلامك انك مؤ من ان هذه الاية هي ايه منزله من الله بدون تحريف وكانت في التوراة قبل تحريفة لهذا تقول انها تتكلم عن محمد ؟

ارجو الاجابه بدون لف او دوران ..

ان كان جوابك نعم انها منزله من الله وانت مؤمن انها من كلام الله الذي كان موجود بالتوراة قبل تحريفها حسب ادعاءتكم عليك ان تثبت لي هذا الكلام بالدليل والبرهان الاسلامي .

ان كان اجابتك لا ليست من كلام الله اذن فلا يحق لك ان تقول انها تتكلم عن محمد .

في انتظارك .*


----------



## الحوت (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> * المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف التوحيد
> يو 14: 17 روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.*






> *إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف التوحيد
> يو 15: 26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. *




*
التحدي !​
انني هنا .. وامام القراء جميعاً .. 

ساعترف وبملء الفم .. بان " الباركليت " هو محمد !!!  

ولكن على شرط واحد !!!

ان يعترف المسلمين بالمقابل بالوهية المسيح .. وانه هو الله !!! 

هل يقبلون بهذا  !!!؟؟؟؟


والآن الى الشرح 

لنتابع التالي  :

أولاً :​
 يقول المسيح له المجد وبالحرف الوحد ومن ذات الانجيل عن الباركليت ما يلي :

{ ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سارسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الاب ينبثق . فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون انتم ايضاً لانكم معي منذ الابتداء } 
( يوحنا 26:15).

وكلام المسيح واضح مثل الشمس .. وبتار مثل السيف ..!  

بانه هو الذي " سيرسل " المعزي ( الباركليت ) !!

{ سأرسله أنا } !!!

من ؟؟؟؟

أنـــــــــــــــــــــــا !!!

المسيح ..  

اذن تابعوا ..


ثانياً​
 وبما انكم تقولون بان هذا الباركليت هو " محمد " !

وبما انكم تشهدون عن هذا المحمد هكذا :

{ واشهد ان محمداً رسول الله } !!!​
اذن :

ثالثاً :​
 يكون والحالة هذه ان محمد هو رسول المسيح ..!! 

ويكون المسيح هو " اللــــــــــــــــــــــه " .. 

الذي ارسل محمد واوحى اليه بما يقوله ويذكر به ..
 وان محمد يشهد له ويمجده !!!!  

والمعادلة ببساطة كالتالي :

الباركليت رسول المسيح + الباركليت هو محمد + محمد هو رسول الله

= المسيح هو الله !​

فهل تقبلون بهذا .. وتعترفون بالوهية المسيح وان محمداً رسوله ..؟! 

ام تتنازلون علناً عن هذا النص من كتابنا لانه لم يخدم غرضكم .. !!

وترجعوا الى مقولتكم المهترأة الصدأة .. بأن الانجيل محرف !؟
*


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



riyad قال:


> *الزميل سيف التوحيد انت تقول :
> *
> 
> *
> ...


يا أخ رياض أولا كل عام وأنتم بخير ونسأل الله تعالى أن يهدينا وإياكم  لما فيه رضاه - آمين.

يا أخ رياض أقول لك نحن المسلمين نؤمن بأن التوراة والإنجيل اللذان تسمونهما الآن ( الكتاب المقدس ) 

نؤمن أن فيهما حق وباطل كما قال القرآن الكريم ذلك
 قال تعالى ( وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجاً وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَـكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُم فَاسْتَبِقُوا الخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى الله مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعاً فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ [المائدة : 48]

والمعنى - وأنزلنا إليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن, وكل ما فيه حقّ يشهد على صدق الكتب قبله, وأنها من عند الله, مصدقًا لما فيها من صحة، ومبيِّنًا لما فيها من تحريف، ناسخًا لبعض شرائعها, فاحكم بين المحتكمين إليك من اليهود بما أنزل الله إليك في هذا القرآن, ولا تنصرف عن الحق الذي أمرك الله به إلى أهوائهم وما اعتادوه, فقد جعلنا لكل أمة شريعة, وطريقة واضحة يعملون بها. ولو شاء الله لجعل شرائعكم واحدة, ولكنه تعالى خالف بينها ليختبركم, فيظهر المطيع من العاصي, فسارعوا إلى ما هو خير لكم في الدارين بالعمل بما في القرآن, فإن مصيركم إلى الله, فيخبركم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون, ويجزي كلا بعمله.

وبناء على ذلك نقول أن ما وجدناه في الكتاب المقدس لديكم موافقا ومؤيدا لما جاء في كتاب ربنا وسنة نبينا صدقناه وآمنا به

وما وجدناه مخالفا ومناقضا لكتاب ربنا وسنة نبيينا رفضناه وتبرأنا منه

هذه عقيدتنا - ويمكن أن تتأكد من كلامي هذا بالرجوع إلى أقوال كبار العلماء في هذه المسألة

وبناء على ذلك نقول أن البشارات التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس عن النبي المنتظر  بعد موسى هي تخص نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام لأن القرآن الكريم أخبرنا بذلك

قال تعالى ( وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ [الصف : 6]

والمعنى - واذكر -أيها الرسول لقومك- حين قال عيسى ابن مريم لقومه: إني رسول الله إليكم, مصدِّقًا لما جاء قبلي من التوراة, وشاهدًا بصدق رسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه "أحمد", وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وداعيًا إلى التصديق به, فلما جاءهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالآيات الواضحات, قالوا: هـذا الذي جئتنا به سحر بيِّن.

وقال تعالى ( الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ [الأعراف : 157]

والمعنى - هذه الرحمة سأكتبها للذين يخافون الله ويجتنبون معاصيه, ويتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي الذي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب, وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, الذي يجدون صفته وأمره مكتوبَيْن عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل, يأمرهم بالتوحيد والطاعة وكل ما عرف حُسْنه, وينهاهم عن الشرك والمعصية وكل ما عرف قُبْحه, ويُحِلُّ لهم الطيبات من المطاعم والمشارب والمناكح, ويُحرِّم عليهم الخبائث منها كلحم الخنزير, وما كانوا يستحلُّونه من المطاعم والمشارب التي حرَّمها الله, ويذهب عنهم ما كُلِّفوه من الأمور الشاقة كقطع موضع النجاسة من الثوب, وإحراق الغنائم, والقصاص حتمًا من القاتل عمدًا كان القتل أم خطأ, فالذين صدَّقوا بالنبي الأمي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقروا بنبوته, ووقروه وعظَّموه ونصروه, واتبعوا القرآن المنزل عليه, وعملوا بسنته, أولئك هم الفائزون بما وعد الله به عباده المؤمنين.

أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة وصلت 

هدانا الله وإياكم لما فيه رضاه آمين​


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



riyad قال:


> *الزميل سيف التوحيد انت تقول :
> *
> 
> *
> ...


يا أخ رياض أولا كل عام وأنتم بخير ونسأل الله تعالى أن يهدينا وإياكم  لما فيه رضاه - آمين.

يا أخ رياض أقول لك نحن المسلمين نؤمن بأن التوراة والإنجيل اللذان تسمونهما الآن ( الكتاب المقدس ) 

نؤمن أن فيهما حق وباطل كما قال القرآن الكريم ذلك
 قال تعالى ( وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجاً وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَـكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُم فَاسْتَبِقُوا الخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى الله مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعاً فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ [المائدة : 48]

والمعنى - وأنزلنا إليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن, وكل ما فيه حقّ يشهد على صدق الكتب قبله, وأنها من عند الله, مصدقًا لما فيها من صحة، ومبيِّنًا لما فيها من تحريف، ناسخًا لبعض شرائعها, فاحكم بين المحتكمين إليك من اليهود بما أنزل الله إليك في هذا القرآن, ولا تنصرف عن الحق الذي أمرك الله به إلى أهوائهم وما اعتادوه, فقد جعلنا لكل أمة شريعة, وطريقة واضحة يعملون بها. ولو شاء الله لجعل شرائعكم واحدة, ولكنه تعالى خالف بينها ليختبركم, فيظهر المطيع من العاصي, فسارعوا إلى ما هو خير لكم في الدارين بالعمل بما في القرآن, فإن مصيركم إلى الله, فيخبركم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون, ويجزي كلا بعمله.

وبناء على ذلك نقول أن ما وجدناه في الكتاب المقدس لديكم موافقا ومؤيدا لما جاء في كتاب ربنا وسنة نبينا صدقناه وآمنا به

وما وجدناه مخالفا ومناقضا لكتاب ربنا وسنة نبيينا رفضناه وتبرأنا منه

هذه عقيدتنا - ويمكن أن تتأكد من كلامي هذا بالرجوع إلى أقوال كبار العلماء في هذه المسألة

وبناء على ذلك نقول أن البشارات التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس عن النبي المنتظر  بعد موسى هي تخص نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام لأن القرآن الكريم أخبرنا بذلك

قال تعالى ( وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ [الصف : 6]

والمعنى - واذكر -أيها الرسول لقومك- حين قال عيسى ابن مريم لقومه: إني رسول الله إليكم, مصدِّقًا لما جاء قبلي من التوراة, وشاهدًا بصدق رسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه "أحمد", وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وداعيًا إلى التصديق به, فلما جاءهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالآيات الواضحات, قالوا: هـذا الذي جئتنا به سحر بيِّن.

وقال تعالى ( الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ [الأعراف : 157]

والمعنى - هذه الرحمة سأكتبها للذين يخافون الله ويجتنبون معاصيه, ويتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي الذي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب, وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, الذي يجدون صفته وأمره مكتوبَيْن عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل, يأمرهم بالتوحيد والطاعة وكل ما عرف حُسْنه, وينهاهم عن الشرك والمعصية وكل ما عرف قُبْحه, ويُحِلُّ لهم الطيبات من المطاعم والمشارب والمناكح, ويُحرِّم عليهم الخبائث منها كلحم الخنزير, وما كانوا يستحلُّونه من المطاعم والمشارب التي حرَّمها الله, ويذهب عنهم ما كُلِّفوه من الأمور الشاقة كقطع موضع النجاسة من الثوب, وإحراق الغنائم, والقصاص حتمًا من القاتل عمدًا كان القتل أم خطأ, فالذين صدَّقوا بالنبي الأمي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقروا بنبوته, ووقروه وعظَّموه ونصروه, واتبعوا القرآن المنزل عليه, وعملوا بسنته, أولئك هم الفائزون بما وعد الله به عباده المؤمنين.

أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة وصلت 

هدانا الله وإياكم لما فيه رضاه آمين​


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

انت لا تؤمن اساسا بالاب لكي تؤمن بما سيرسلة اقنوميا باسم الابن 
فالاب و الروح القدس واحد جوهر واحد طبيعة واحدة الوهية واحدة جوهريا 
فالكلام المرسل لا داعي لة 
الروح القدس هو الله في الجوهر فارسلة الاب باسم الابن فهو منبثق من الاب الواحد معة في الجوهر 
و اذا كنتم تقولوا ان محمد هو الباراكليتوس فعليكم اثبات نقطة بسيطة من 16 نقطة لم يقدر احد من امة الاسلام ان يثبتها وهي 
ان محمد منبثق من الاب في الثالوث واننا نقول محمد بدل الروح القدس و ان الاباء امنوا بالاب و الابن و محمد بالاسم 

*Athanasius*


----------



## enass (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*دائما ارى هذه النقط تطرح!!

ودائما نجيب ان المذكور والمعود هو الروح القدس وليس محمد كما يدعون

لا ادري على اي اساس او من صرح لهم ان يعتبروا ما يردون من ايات انها محرفة واخرى لا؟؟!
ومن انتم حتى تقولون وتتهمون ايات بالتحريف وايات اخرى بعدم ذلك؟!

يعطونكم شيوخكم نقطة ولا تكفون في اللف والدوران بها وكاننا نجاوب الهوا!!
وماذا يفرق عندكم ان كان محمد مبشر به اما لا فأنتم تعتقدون ان كتابنا محرف هل تريدون كتاب محرف ان يبشر بنبيكم!!

وليكن معلوما ليدكم: 

1-ليس في أوصاف الفاراقليط في الانجيل ما يصح أن ينطبق على مخلوق فكيف تطبقونه على بشر!؟ 
2- تلك الأوصاف تدل على إلهية الفارقليط. الفارقليط يقيم مع تلاميذ المسيح إلى الأبد وليس هذا في قدرة مخلوق 
3- الفارقليط هو روح الحق اى روح الله وهو أيضا روح المسيح لأن المسيح وصف نفسه الحق  يو 14 : 6
4-يقيم معكم ويكون فيكم – ومن الكفر إسناد هذه الصفة لمخلوق 

5-ومن ناحية آخرى فإن الفارقليط الروح القدس يبعث إلى الحواريين بعد رفع المسيح عنهم إلى السماء فكيف يكون الفارقليط أحمد الآتي بعد ستمائة سنة للعرب ؟ ! *

*6- واخيرا وليس اخرا 
إن الفارقليط يرسله الله بأسم المسيح وهل أرسل أحمد بأسم المسيح ؟ 
إن الفارقليط يعلم الحواريين كل شئ – وهل تخطى أحمد الزمن وظهر للحواريين يذكرهم جميع ما قاله المسيح لهم ؟ 
الفارقليط يعلم الرسل كل شئ  هذا هو العلم الرباني وسعته الإلهية – فهل ينطبق هذا على بشر ؟ أم على مخلوق ؟ *


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

طيب يا أخي لماذا تحذف مشاركتي؟

هل فيها سباب أو مخالفة؟​


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*تم التحرير لتكرار مشاركة حررت من قبل بدون الاجابة عن الاسئلة *
*Athanasius*


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> سيف التوحيد قال:
> 
> 
> > انت لا تؤمن اساسا بالاب لكي تؤمن بما سيرسلة اقنوميا باسم الابن
> ...


----------



## انت الفادي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

لا تعليق من سادتك.


انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي
> لا يمكنك لي النص حتي يوافق مفومك لان النص واضح و سأضع النص امامك و اجعلك تقرأ و تفهم و لكن في البداية اريد ان اعطيك درس في التاريخ و ترتيب بني اسرائيل:
> اولا: اسماعيل اخو اسحق و لكن اسماعيل طرد من رحمة الله و اختص الله اسحق بالنبوة هو و نسله.
> ثانيا: انجب اسحق  عيسو و يعقوب (الذي سمي اسرائيل لاحقا ) لاحظ عزيزي الترتيب.
> ...


----------



## انت الفادي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> وأنا أقول لك وهل مكث الروح القدس مع التلاميذ وإلى الأبد كما قالت الآية؟
> 
> لقد مات التلاميذ ومات معهم ما أخذه  التلاميذ من قدرات يوم الخمسين  واختفت بوفاتهم، ولم ينقل مثله عن رجالات الكنيسة بعدهم.
> 
> ...



عزيزي.. الروح القدس موجود معنا في كل حين
فكم من العجائب التي تمت بتأييد الروح القدس و كم من العجائب تتم يومنا هذا بتأييد الروح القدس.

ثانيا: اذا كنت لا تعتقد ان الروح القدس باقي معنا حتي الان اذن فبالاحري يجب ان تؤمن ان هذا النص لا يقصد رسولك لان رسولك عاش حياته و مات و اندفن.
فلا يمكن ان تنسب الاستمرارية في الحياة الي بشر و تنفيها عن الروح القدس.. هذا بالفعل الغاء للعقول.. لانه معروف ان الروح لا يموت اما الانسان فيموت..
اذن بالعودة الي النص نجد ان شروط هذا النص هي الارسال من السيد المسيح و البقاء الي الابد.. فليس هذا تعبير مجازي بل هو تعبير واضح و صريح لانه ليس به تشبيهات.
و كما نعرف في عرف اللغة العربية ان التشبيه او التعبير المجازي يجب ان يكون علي شكل تشبيه بشئ اخر.
فهو هنا لم يعطي تشبيها بل تكلم عن الروح المعزي الماكث الي الابد.


----------



## الحوت (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*يا حضرة الزميل سيف التوحيد ارجو الرد بدون الانشاء هذا فسؤالي واضح وبسيط جدا ..*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> يا أخ رياض أقول لك نحن المسلمين نؤمن بأن التوراة والإنجيل اللذان تسمونهما الآن ( الكتاب المقدس ) ​



*عزيزي سيف التوحيد انتم لا تؤمنون لا بالتوراة ولا بالانجيل ولا يعرف قرانكم شي اسمة الكتاب المقدس ..

انتم لا تؤمنون ان التوراة هي هي العهد القديم ولا تؤمنون بالعهد الجديد بل تؤمنون بانجيل منزل على عيسى اسمة وهذا طبعا خرافة لانه لا يوجد شي اسمة انجيل عيسى ولم ينزل الله انجيل على عيسى ولم يكن هنالك انجيل مع عيسى فترة حياتة على الارض .
*



> وبناء على ذلك نقول أن ما وجدناه في الكتاب المقدس لديكم موافقا ومؤيدا لما جاء في كتاب ربنا وسنة نبينا صدقناه وآمنا به



*يا زميلي العزيز انتم لا تملكون المقدرة على تميز ما هو كلام الله من عدمه لانكم بالاصل لا تعرفون ما هي محتويات العهد القديم ولا تعرفون شي اسمة العهد الجديد ..

فلا تقارن لي بقرانك لان قرانك مبني على العهد القديم المزيف منها والحقيقي وانجيل عيسى مبني على ما تم تاليفة القس ورقة فيه ومحمد من الاناجيل المزيفة والمحرفة بالاضافة الى العهد الجديد وعرف بقرانك بانجيل عيسى مع مزيج من الخرافات والاساطير ..

فانت لا نملك المقدرة في تميز كلام الله في العهد القديم ولا في العهد الجديد ولا تقدر ان تعرف اي منها هو كلام الله بحسب وجهة نظركم ..

والا فهات الدليل على ان هذه الايه التي اقتبستها من العهد القديم والتي تقول انت انها تتكلم عن محمد انها كانت موجود في التوراة وبهذا الشكل وفي اي اصحاح وفي اي سفر ...!!!

اسالتي وتعليقاتي واضحة جدا اليس كذلك ..!!
*


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

أخي أنت الفادي أنا رددت على مشاركتك بالفعل ولكن تم حذفها  بدون سب واضح

مع أنها لا تحمل فيها أي سباب أو تجريح أو مخالفات 

هذا للعلم أخي الكريم​


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*




انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي.. الروح القدس موجود معنا في كل حين
> فكم من العجائب التي تمت بتأييد الروح القدس و كم من العجائب تتم يومنا هذا بتأييد الروح القدس.
> 
> ثانيا: اذا كنت لا تعتقد ان الروح القدس باقي معنا حتي الان اذن فبالاحري يجب ان تؤمن ان هذا النص لا يقصد رسولك لان رسولك عاش حياته و مات و اندفن.
> ...



أخ أنت الفادي مرحبا بك 

أخي الكريم الآية 18 تقول :
(  تث 18: 18	اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به ).

يا أخي لاحظ ما لونته لك باللون الأحمر ( من اخواتهم )

الآية تتحدث عن بني إسرائيل وتشير إليهم - أليس كذلك؟

السؤال هنا - من هم اخوة بني إسرائيل؟

هل يعقل أن يكون الجواب هو بنو  اسرائيل؟

في أي لغة أن اخوة القوم  هم أنفسهم؟

لا تقول لي أن الآية الأخرى تقول من وسطك ومن اخوتك - فأنا هنا أتحدث عن هذه الآية التي تقول ( من وسط اخوتهم )

لا بد أن نحرر المسألة في هذه الآية - هل اخوة بني اسرائيل هم بنو اسرائيل أنفسهم؟

من قال ذلك؟ وفي أي لغة يستساغ ؟

ثم إن الآية تقول ( نبيا) فهل الروح القدس نبي أم إله؟

وأيضا الآية تقول ( مثلك ) أي مثل موسى - فهل المسيح أو الروح القدس مثل موسى ؟ كلا

لأن المسيح إله والروح القدس إله بينما موسى بشر - أليس كذلك أخي الكريم؟

فكيف تقولون أن البشارة تقصد المسيح أو تقصد الروح القدس؟

اللهم اهد قوم فإنهم لا يعلمون​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*.14 لاننا سمعناه يقول ان يسوع الناصري هذا سينقض هذا الموضع ويغيّر العوائد التي سلمنا اياها موسى. 15 فشخص اليه جميع الجالسين في المجمع ورأوا وجهه كانه وجه ملاك(اعمال الرسل6-14-15)*


*20 وفي ذلك الوقت ولد موسى وكان جميلا جدا.فربي هذا ثلاثة اشهر في بيت ابيه. 21 ولما نبذ اتخذته ابنة فرعون وربته لنفسها ابنا. 22 فتهذب موسى بكل حكمة المصريين وكان مقتدرا في الاقوال والاعمال. 23 ولما كملت له مدة اربعين سنة خطر على باله ان يفتقد اخوته بني اسرائيل. 24 واذ رأى واحدا مظلوما حامى عنه وانصف المغلوب اذ قتل المصري. 25 فظن ان اخوته يفهمون ان الله على يده يعطيهم نجاة.واما هم فلم يفهموا. 26 وفي اليوم الثاني ظهر لهم وهم يتخاصمون فساقهم الى السلامة قائلا ايها الرجال انتم اخوة.لماذا تظلمون بعضكم بعضا. 27 فالذي كان يظلم قريبه دفعه قائلا من اقامك رئيسا وقاضيا علينا. 28 أتريد ان تقتلني كما قتلت امس المصري. 29 فهرب موسى بسبب هذه الكلمة وصار غريبا في ارض مديان حيث ولد ابنين*

*30 ولما كملت اربعون سنة ظهر له ملاك الرب في برية جبل سينا في لهيب نار عليقة. 31 فلما رأى موسى ذلك تعجب من المنظر.وفيما هو يتقدم ليتطلع صار اليه صوت الرب 32 انا اله آبائك اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب.فارتعد موسى ولم يجسر ان يتطلع. 33 فقال له الرب اخلع نعل رجليك لان الموضع الذي انت واقف عليه ارض مقدسة. 34 اني لقد رأيت مشقة شعبي الذين في مصر وسمعت انينهم ونزلت لأنقذهم.فهلم الآن ارسلك الى مصر*

*35 هذا موسى الذي انكروه قائلين من اقامك رئيسا وقاضيا هذا ارسله الله رئيسا وفاديا بيد الملاك الذي ظهر له في العليقة. 36 هذا اخرجهم صانعا عجائب وآيات في ارض مصر وفي البحر الاحمر وفي البرية اربعين سنة 37 هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني اسرائيل نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم.له تسمعون (اعمال الرسل7)*

*ما رايك بهذا قبل محمدك ب600سنة؟؟؟؟*


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*




> enass قال:
> 
> 
> > *دائما ارى هذه النقط تطرح!!
> ...


​


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



ana 100 100 قال:


> *.14 لاننا سمعناه يقول ان يسوع الناصري هذا سينقض هذا الموضع ويغيّر العوائد التي سلمنا اياها موسى. 15 فشخص اليه جميع الجالسين في المجمع ورأوا وجهه كانه وجه ملاك(<a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Acts/">اعمال الرسل</a>6-14-15)*
> 
> 
> *20 وفي ذلك الوقت ولد موسى وكان جميلا جدا.فربي هذا ثلاثة اشهر في بيت ابيه. 21 ولما نبذ اتخذته ابنة فرعون وربته لنفسها ابنا. 22 فتهذب موسى بكل حكمة المصريين وكان مقتدرا في الاقوال والاعمال. 23 ولما كملت له مدة اربعين سنة خطر على باله ان يفتقد اخوته بني اسرائيل. 24 واذ رأى واحدا مظلوما حامى عنه وانصف المغلوب اذ قتل المصري. 25 فظن ان اخوته يفهمون ان الله على يده يعطيهم نجاة.واما هم فلم يفهموا. 26 وفي اليوم الثاني ظهر لهم وهم يتخاصمون فساقهم الى السلامة قائلا ايها الرجال انتم اخوة.لماذا تظلمون بعضكم بعضا. 27 فالذي كان يظلم قريبه دفعه قائلا من اقامك رئيسا وقاضيا علينا. 28 أتريد ان تقتلني كما قتلت امس المصري. 29 فهرب موسى بسبب هذه الكلمة وصار غريبا في ارض مديان حيث ولد ابنين*
> ...


مرحب بيك أخي الكريم

حقيقة لم أفهم ما تقصد لينتك تشرح قليلا بارك الله فيك​


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> السؤال هنا - من هم اخوة بني إسرائيل؟​
> هل يعقل أن يكون الجواب هو بنو اسرائيل؟​
> في أي لغة أن اخوة القوم هم أنفسهم؟​


​تمعن بالعدد 18 من جديد يا عزيزي​*[Q-BIBLE] 
Deu 18:18 أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

من وسط اخوتهم, اي منهم, من نفس العائلة, و ماداموا هم يهود, فمن وسطهم هو ايضا يهودي, فكل كان محمدك وسط اليهود و اخوهم يا رجل؟

تفسير انطونيوس فكري:
آية18:-اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به.
المسيح هو النبى المنتظر، بل هو رب الأنبياء. وبسبب هذه النبوة قالوا " هذا هو بالحقيقة النبى الآتى إلى العالم (يو14:6) وهم سألوا يوحنا المعمدان " النبى أنت " (يو21:1)

راجع ايضا العدد 15

[Q-BIBLE] 
Deu 18:15 «يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
​​​تفسير انطونيوس فكري

*آية15:-يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون.
هذه الأيات هى أوضح ما قيل فى نبوات موسى عن المسيح وراجع (أع22:3 + أع37:7 + يو14:6+ 1بط10:1 + يو46،45:5 + يو41،40:7). ولاحظ مواصفات هذا النبى وأنها تنطبق على المسيح يقيم لك الرب = أى الله يدعوه ويختاره (عب4:5-6) والمسيح دائماً كان يردد أبى أرسلنى (يو38:6-40) من وسطك = فهو سيأتى من إسرائيل ومن إخوتك (رو29:8 + عب11:2).
مثلى = أى مثل موسى أى إنسان مثله وهناك أوجه شبه عديدة بين المسيح وموسى فموسى رمز للمسيح


فلا تفسر الكتاب المقدس بمزاجك, فهذا قمة جهل الحوار
اعتمد التفاسير المعتمدة, و اي تفسير شخصي سيكون مصيره الحذف


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> ​
> وأين الروح القدس أو المسيح الذي يقيم إلى الأبد؟
> هل يوجد بيننا المسيح أو الروح القدس الآن؟​


 
نعم, الروح القدس ساكن في كل مؤمن بالمسيح, ساكن في و في كل اخواتي المسيحيين

حاول ان تقرأ عن المسيحية و عقيدتها بدل كلام على الهوا بدون دليل و برهان


----------



## الحوت (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> > نعم نحن نؤمن بالإنجيل الذي أنزله الله على المسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام ونؤمن بالتوراة التي أنزلها الله تعالى على سيدنا موسى عليه السلام
> >
> > أما عن قولك ( لا يوجد شي اسمة انجيل عيسى ولم ينزل الله انجيل على عيسى )
> >
> ...


----------



## الحوت (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*الزميل سيف التوحيد لم ترد على هذه المداخلة الم تراها :w00t:
*​



riyad قال:


> *
> التحدي !​
> انني هنا .. وامام القراء جميعاً ..
> 
> ...


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*




> من وسط اخوتهم, اي منهم, من نفس العائلة, و ماداموا هم يهود, فمن وسطهم هو ايضا يهودي, فكل كان محمدك وسط اليهود و اخوهم يا رجل؟
> 
> تفسير انطونيوس فكري:
> آية18:-اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به.
> المسيح هو النبى المنتظر، بل هو رب الأنبياء. وبسبب هذه النبوة قالوا " هذا هو بالحقيقة النبى الآتى إلى العالم (يو14:6) وهم سألوا يوحنا المعمدان " النبى أنت " (يو21:1)



أخ روك مرحبا بك وأتمنى أن يكون صدرك واسعا وأن يكون حوارنا هادئا بلا تجريح أو سب أو عصبية بارك الله فيك

أخ روك لو كنت أسلم بكل ما هو موجود في كتابكم وبكلام علمائكم لما صح لي أو لغيري أن يتهم الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف 

لذلك اسمح لي أن أقول لك أنا لست ملزما بتفاسير قساوستكم التي لا يقوم عليها دليل منطقي سواء من العقل أو من النقل.

 أنت تقول 





> ( من وسط اخوتهم, اي منهم, من نفس العائلة, و ماداموا هم يهود, فمن وسطهم هو ايضا يهودي, فكل كان محمدك وسط اليهود و اخوهم يا رجل؟


كيف من وسط اخوتهم أي منهم؟
يا أخي لو كان النبي من بني إسرائيل  لقالت الآية ( من وسطهم - أو من بينهم أنفسهم )

وإنما قالت من وسط اخوتهم؟ ومعلوم أن اخوة القوم ليسوا هم نفس القوم

أما عن قولك ( و ماداموا هم يهود, فمن وسطهم هو ايضا يهودي, فكل كان محمدك وسط اليهود و اخوهم يا رجل؟
اذكرك أخ روك أن الآية التي نحن بصددها الآن تقول ( من وسط اخوتهم ) وليس من وسطهم كما تذكر أنت الآن

وبنا على هذا أقول لك أن النبي ليس من يهوديا وليس من بني إسرائيل وإنما من اخوة بني إسرائيل كما قالت الآية في سفر التثنية 18/18

يا أخي أنا سألت سؤلا وهو - هل اخوة القوم هم أنفسهم؟

أجبني أنت من الناحية اللغوية واترك تفسير الآية

من هم اخوة بني إسرائيل؟

أريد اجابة على هذا السؤال بعيدا عن أي تفسيرات للآيات 

اللهم اهد قوم فإنهم لا يعلمون

​


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> أخ روك مرحبا بك وأتمنى أن يكون صدرك واسعا وأن يكون حوارنا هادئا بلا تجريح أو سب أو عصبية بارك الله فيك​
> أخ روك لو كنت أسلم بكل ما هو موجود في كتابكم وبكلام علمائكم لما صح لي أو لغيري أن يتهم الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف ​
> لذلك اسمح لي أن أقول لك أنا لست ملزما بتفاسير قساوستكم التي لا يقوم عليها دليل منطقي سواء من العقل أو من النقل.​


 

بل انت ملزم يا صديقي

عمرك شفت انسان مسيحي سحاور في الاسلاميات و يفسر النصوص بكيفه و مزاجه؟

راجع قوانين القسم, التي لا تسمح بتفسير اي نص بمزاج اي شخص, بل أعتماد التفاسير المعتمدة

فأذا استطعت تكملة الحوار بأصوله, فاهلا و سهلا بك, اما اذا استمريت على تفسير النصوص بكيفك, فسيحذف اي تفسير شخصي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



riyad قال:


> *الزميل سيف التوحيد لم ترد على هذه المداخلة الم تراها :w00t:
> *​


أخ رياض مرحبا بك مرة أخرى

أحب أن أنبهك الى أنني رددت على مشاركتك هذه مرتين وتم حذفها بدون سبب واضح
وها أنا أضع الرد للمرة الثلثة وأتمنى عدم حذفه مشكورين



riyad قال:


> *
> التحدي !​
> انني هنا .. وامام القراء جميعاً ..
> 
> ...


لا أخي الكريم بل نؤمن بأن الله رب العالمين هو الذي يرسل هذا النبي الموعود وكل الأنبياء وليس المسيح عليه السلام وإن نطقت بذلك بعض البشارات

فالمشكلة ليست في إيماننا بأن المقصود بهذه البشارات هو محمد رسول الله ، ولكن المشكلة في تناقض الآيات في الكتاب المقدس 

انظر مثلا أخي رياض - آية تقول أن الذي سيرسل هذا النبي هو الآب ( الله )رب العالمين الذي لا إله غيره كما نعتقد نحن المسلمين

انظر مثلا هذه الآية ( يو 14: 26	واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم

تصرح أن الذي سيرسل هذا المعزي هو الآب

ولكن انظر إلى الآية الأخرى 
( يو 15: 26	ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي.

وهذه تصرح بأن المسيح هو الذي سيرسله

اذا الآيات متناقضة، وهذه ليست مشكلتنا نحن المسلمين

ويمكن أن نقول لك نحن نؤمن بالمعزي الذي سيرسله الآب كما قالت الآية الأولى لأن هذا هو الذي يتفق مع ديننا وعقيدتنا
ولسنا ملزمين بما جاء في الآية الثانية لأنها تخالف عقيدتنا وديننا 

وبالتالي لست ملزما بأن أعترف بما تطالبني به وهو الإقرار بإلوهية المسيح عليه السلام


أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة قد وصلت

هدانا الله وغياكم للحق - آمين


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> فالمشكلة ليست في إيماننا بأن المقصود بهذه البشارات هو محمد رسول الله ، ولكن المشكلة في تناقض الآيات في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> انظر مثلا أخي رياض - آية تقول أن الذي سيرسل هذا النبي هو الآب ( الله )رب العالمين الذي لا إله غيره كما نعتقد نحن المسلمين
> 
> ...


 
لا يوجد تناقض, بل هو عدم فهم لكونك مسلم لا تفهم المصطلحات المسيحية

النص الأول يقول

*[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 15:26 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

صحصح معي و فتح دماغك و شوف ان المسيح سيرسل من عند الأب, روح الحق
حيرسله من مين؟ من عند الأب

النص الثاني يقول

 
[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 14:26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

الأب سيرسل الروح القدس, فالمسيح في الأصحاح 15 قال انه سيرسل من عند الأب, اي الأرسالية هي من عند الأب كما يذكر في العدد 16 من نفس الأصحاح 14

[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 14:16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ 
Joh 14:17 رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

فها هو المسيح يوضح في نفس الأصحاح ان الأرسالية من عند الأب و بطلبه

فالأبن و الأب ليسوا الهين او شخصين مختلفين

فالسيد المسيح نفسه قال:
​
[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 10:30أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالأبن و الأب و الروح القدس ايضا, واحد

و اليك الضربة القاضية على كل ما قلت 

[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 5:19 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

كل ما يعمله الأب, يعمله الأبن ايضا
كل عمل يقوم به الأب يعمله الأبن ايضا, كل ما يعمله الأب هو منسوب للأبن ايضا, لانه كما قال المسيح أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ

اتمنى ان لا تتسرع و تدعوه تناقضا, بل تريث و اسمع ما نشرحه لك, فأنت تجهل الكثير بالمسيحية و نحن اعلم منك

سلام و نعمة
​​​*


----------



## انت الفادي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> أخ أنت الفادي مرحبا بك
> 
> أخي الكريم الآية 18 تقول :
> (  تث 18: 18    اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به ).
> ...


الاخ يظهر انه فقد الذاكرة..و التمييز ايضا..
عزيزي... ما دخل النص في سفر التثنية  بنبوئته عن السيد المسيح و بين نصوص يوحنا عن الروح القدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا اعرف ما دخل هذا في ذاك لان الاولي من التثنية تتحدث عن السيد المسيح نفسه وهو مثل موسي
و للتوضيح نناقش الايات كل علي حدة علي التوالي:
اولا نص سفر التثنية:
هذا النص يتكلم عن السيد المسيح و ليس عن الروح القدس..و لتوضيح فكرة من وسط اخوتك 
قمت بأعطائك نبذة تاريخية بسيطة عن كلمة وسط اخوتك مسبقا بأن وضحت ان اخوة اسرائيل لا يمكن ان يكونو من نسل اسماعيل 
كمثال لو قلت لك انظر الي ما يفعله اخوتك العرب... هل اقصد انا بذلك الاندونيسيين او الهنود او الاوروبيين او الامريكان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام اقصد من وسط الدول العربية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فأنا بقولي اخوتك العرب فقد حددت عدة صفات معينة لهؤلاء الاخوة اي يجب ان يتحدثون العربية و ان يكون اتيين من دولة عربية و مسلمين.. اي نفس العقيدة و نفس اللغة و نفس الموقع الجغرافي.

فعلي من ينطبق هذا الكلام في نص التثنية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا الكلام معناه ان هذا النبي يجب ان يكون يهودي و من نفس منطقة سكن اليهود و يتحدث اليهودية فهل ينطبق كل هذا علي محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا و الف لا... ليس حتي احدها.. بل كلها لا تجتمع في محمد.
لان محمد ليس يهودي و لا يعيش في وسط اليهود..و لا يتحدث اليهودية.

ثانيا: نصوص العهد الجديد :
تتكلم كلها عن ما بعد السيد المسيح فبعد اتمام الصلب و القيامة وعد السيد المسيح
التلاميذ بأن يرسل لهم الروح القدس كي اولا يعضضدهم ثانيا يرشدهم ثالثا يعلمهم ماذا يقولون..و هذا ما حدث بالفعل بعد صعود السيد المسيح مباشرة اي ان الكلام تحقق بالفعل.. و لاحظ عزيزي ان هذه ليست بنبوة لم تتحقق بل تحققت بالفعل و انت بنفسك اعترفت ان الروح القدس حل علي التلاميذ.. اذن فهذا هو الروح القدس الذي تكلم عنه السيد المسيح.. و ايضا في كلماته وجد ايضا شروط و منها
ان السيد المسيح هو الذي ارسل او سيرسل الروح القدس ثانيا: ان الروح القدس او المعزي سيمكث معهم الي الابد.. ثالثا.. سيذكرهم بما علمه السيد المسيح..
و بعد مراجعة كل الشروط نجد ان هذه الشروط كلها لا تنطبق علي محمد.. لانه اولا بشر  وليس روح ثانيا انتم تقولون انه رسول الله و لكن في النص المعزي مرسل من السيد المسيح ثانيا محمد مات و شبع موت و لكن السيد المسيح قال ان هذا المعزي سيبقي الي الابد معنا فأين هو محمد؟؟ في التراب.. ثالثا محمد نقد كل ما علم به السيد المسيح في تعاليمه و بالتالي لا يمكن ان يكون هو الذي تحدث عنه السيد المسيح لان السيد المسيح علم  التسامح و محمد علم العين بالعين.. السيد المسيح علم بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة و محمد نقضها.. السيد المسيح صلب و قبر و قام من بين الاموات في اليوم الثالث و محمد كذب هذا الكلام و نقضه.. اذن كيف يكون محمد هو هذا المعزي؟؟؟


----------



## السعيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

حرر للخروج عن الموضوع 
 Athanasius


----------



## Basilius (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*يدوم صليبكم يا اخوة *
*عذرا لعدم التواجد للاشغال العلمية *


----------



## سيف التوحيد (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > بل انت ملزم يا صديقي
> ...


​


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

عزيزي سيف التوحيد, بدأت باللف و الدوران
نصوصنا و كتابنا يسفره علمائنا لا مسلم لا يعرف معنى ابسط المسطلحات المسيحية

اكرر على انه لا يسمح اي تفسير شخصي و انت موجب بأتباع النظام

عجبك يا صديقي, اهلا و سهلا

اما اذا لا تستطيع تكملة النقاش الا بتفاسير شخصية, فأنت في المكان الخطأ

لا استطيع ان اشرحها لك اسهل من ذلك


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



Athanasius قال:


> *يدوم صليبكم يا اخوة *
> *عذرا لعدم التواجد للاشغال العلمية *


 
ترجع بالسلامة استاذنا
لم يبقى الكثير, كمل بحثك الرائع لتملأ صفحات المواضيع بردودك الرائعة..


----------



## سيف التوحيد (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> اذن كيف يكون محمد هو هذا المعزي.


أقصد اذا كيف يكون المسيح أو الروح القدس هو المعزي بعد كل ما سبق من بيان وشرح؟​


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> أقصد اذا كيف يكون المسيح أو الروح القدس هو المعزي بعد كل ما سبق من بيان وشرح؟​


 
لا اله الا المسيح
يعني اصلا مش فاهم حاجة و مش عاوز تفهم حاجة

المعزي هو الروح القدس و ليس المسيح

و الدليل 

[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 14:26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ 
الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ 
الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ 

فهمت ولا لسة؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*لا اله الا المسيح*

*يا مسلم افهم *

*يو 14: 16 وانا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد. *

*اخر مساو له بالالهوت*
*هل المسيح هو احمد ؟؟*

*وهذه النصوص تصرح بان المعزي ليس نبي*

*يو 14: 26 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم *
*يو 15: 26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. *
*يو 16: 7 لكني اقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم ان انطلق.لانه ان لم انطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي.ولكن ان ذهبت ارسله اليكم.*

*يا مسلم لا تجعل نفسك مهزلة*


*المعزي الروح القدس*
*من عند الاب ينبثق*
*المعزي الذي سارسله انا* 





*شفتها ولا لسه؟؟؟*


----------



## سيف التوحيد (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> يعني اصلا مش فاهم حاجة و مش عاوز تفهم حاجة
> 
> المعزي هو الروح القدس و ليس المسيح
> ...


يا استاذ روك مرحبا بك مرة أخرى

وأتمنى عليك بارك الله فيك أن تعطينا حرية الحوار والنقاش جزاك الله خيرا

يا أخي الكريم لماذا حذفت مشارمتي السابقة مع أنني أرد فيها على الأخ ؟

ألأا يحق لي أن أرد وأن أبين وجهة نظري؟واذا كنت مخطئا فرد علي وأقنعني بالدليل والبرهان
أنا سألت أسئلة منطقية ولم تردوا عليها وأتمنى أن تردوا عليها بارك الله فيكم

يا أخ روك لو كان في المشاركة مخالفة نبهنا عليها
أو يمكنك أن تحذف الجزء الذي فيه المخالفة وتبقي الباقي

أنتظر ردك وأتمنى أن تسمح لنا بمزيد من الحرية حتى يكون حوارنا هادفا ومفيدا ومنطقيا بارك الله فيك​


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> يا استاذ روك مرحبا بك مرة أخرى​
> وأتمنى عليك بارك الله فيك أن تعطينا حرية الحوار والنقاش جزاك الله خيرا​
> يا أخي الكريم لماذا حذفت مشارمتي السابقة مع أنني أرد فيها على الأخ ؟​
> ألأا يحق لي أن أرد وأن أبين وجهة نظري؟واذا كنت مخطئا فرد علي وأقنعني بالدليل والبرهان
> ...




كل هذا و تريد حرية بالحوار؟
حذرناك مسبقا من تفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس و انت رجعت و فسرتها بكيفك, المرة القادمة ستوقف عضويتك بدون سابق انذار
اضافة الى انك دخلت في الأسلاميات, و هذا ضد قوانين القسم
فمراجعة القوانين و عدم كسرها هي واجبك و ليس واجبي ان احفظها لك في كل موضوع

و الأن لنرجع الى موضوعنا و طفايا تهرب, ذكرنا لك ان المعزي هو الروح القدس و لا يوجد نص اوضح منه

[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 14:26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

[/Q-BIBLE]

الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ
الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ
الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ

كم مرة تحب اكررها حتى تفهمها؟


----------



## سيف التوحيد (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

أي تفسيرات وأي اسلاميات دخلت فيها يا أخي؟

وهل اسلوب التهديد هو الحل يا أخ روك؟ 

هل أنا تعاملت معكم بأخلاق سيئة أو تكلمت معكم بألفاظ خارجة عن الأدب حتى أعامل هذه المعاملة يا أخ روك؟


الأخ يتهم نبينا بأنه لم يأت بالتسامح والعفو ألا يحق لي أن أرد عليه وأبين له خطأه وأذكر له ألدلة التي تثبت عكس كلامه؟

سبحان ربي العظيم
​


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> أي تفسيرات وأي اسلاميات دخلت فيها يا أخي؟​


 
الم تفسر الكتاب المقدس و نصوصه؟ الم تكتب نصوص قرأنية في موضوعك؟
لما الكذب و الأنكار؟​ 



> وهل اسلوب التهديد هو الحل يا أخ روك؟ ​




انا نبهتك اكثر من مرة, لكن لا تريد اتباع القوانين و عقوبتها اذا خالفت اي قانون ثلاثة مرات, تفصل عن المنتدى ما لا يقل عن الأسبوع​




> الأخ يتهم نبينا بأنه لم يأت بالتسامح والعفو ألا يحق لي أن أرد عليه وأبين له خطأه وأذكر له ألدلة التي تثبت عكس كلامه؟​




​رد عليه في موضوع اخر, ليس هنا​ 
و الأن لنرجع الى موضوعنا و كفايا تهرب, ذكرنا لك ان المعزي هو الروح القدس و لا يوجد نص اوضح منه​ 

[q-bible]

Joh 14:26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.​


[/q-bible]

​الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ
الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ
الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ​ 
كم مرة تحب اكررها حتى تفهمها؟​


----------



## الحوت (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> لا أخي الكريم بل نؤمن بأن الله رب العالمين هو الذي يرسل هذا النبي الموعود وكل الأنبياء وليس المسيح عليه السلام وإن نطقت بذلك بعض البشاراتن


*
ما دمت تعترف ان الله هو الذي يرسل الانبياء اذن فالنص الذي اخترتة من الكتاب لا يتحدث عن محمدك وان اردت ان تثبت ان الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن محمد عليك اولا  اثبات ان الله انزل كتاب اسمة قران وارسل محمد رسول :spor2:

وهذه طبعا من سابع المستحيلات .

اما البشارات فهي لا تتحدث عن رسولك لانه لا يوجد رسول اسمه محمد ولا يوجد دين منزل من الله اسمه الاسلام ولا يوجد كتاب انزله الله اسمة قران ..

بالاضافه الى ان المسيح في الكتاب المقدس هو الله الظاهر بالجسد ..

للاسف محاولتك لاثبات ان لكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن محمد هي فاشلة بكل المقاييس .*





> فالمشكلة ليست في إيماننا بأن المقصود بهذه البشارات هو محمد رسول الله ،



*لا دخل لي في ايمانك ولا علاقة لنا بالقران الذي تم تاليفة على يد القس ورقة ومحمد من بعده ...
*



> ولكن المشكلة في تناقض الآيات في الكتاب المقدس



*لا يوجد تناقض في الكتاب المقدس ولكن انت الذي لا تفهم ما يقولة الكتاب المقدس وتفسر الكاب على هواك في حين نحن اذا اردنا ان نحاوركم في دينكم تاتيكم بالدليل والبرهان من القران والتفاسير والاحاديث والفتاوي ايضا ولا نفسر حرف على مزاجنا ..
*



> انظر مثلا أخي رياض - آية تقول أن الذي سيرسل هذا النبي هو الآب ( الله )رب العالمين الذي لا إله غيره كما نعتقد نحن المسلمين



*وماذا تعرف انت عن الاب اولا يا زميل ؟
ومن قال لك انا نؤمن بتعدد الالهه ؟

اقرأ ما يقوله الكتاب :


-سفر التثنية الإصحاح 4 : 35 " أن الرب هو الإله . ليس آخر سواه "

-سفر التثنية الإصحاح 6 : 4 " الرب إلهنا رب واحد "

 -سفر إشعياء الإصحاح 45 : 5 "أنا الرب وليس آخر. لا إله سواي "

 -سفر إشعياء الإصحاح 46 : 9 " لأني أنا الله وليس آخر .الإله وليس مثلي "

-سفر هوشع الإصحاح 13 : 4 " وإلهاً سواي لست تعرف "

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 23 : 9 : -" لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماء "

-رسالة بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 15 : 28 " كي يكون الله الكل في الكل "

-رسالة بولس الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح 1 : 17
" وملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى ولا يُرى الإله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة والمجد إلى دهر الدهور "

فمن اين تاتي بهذه التخريفات والخزعبلات ؟
*


> انظر مثلا هذه الآية ( يو 14: 26	واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم
> 
> تصرح أن الذي سيرسل هذا المعزي هو الآب
> 
> ...



*لا يوجد تناقض بين الاثنين وكما قلت لك سابقا المشكلة هي انك لا تفهم ما تقرأ وتفسر على هواك لهذا تقول بان النص متناقض ..

فالاب والابن والروح القدس هما الله الواحد الاحد ..

 1يوحنا 5:7 و8 »الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. والذين يشهدون في الأرض هم ثلاثة: الروح والماء والدم، والثلاثة هم في الواحد«.

فالمسيح يا زميل العزيز هو الله وهو الاقنوم الثاني من الثالوث القدوس الذي لا ينفصل عن الاب ولا ينفصل عن الروح القدس ..

وللمزيد من الادله حول الوهية المسيح وانه هو الله الواحد الاحد فاقرأ :

اقرأ ما يقولة الله في سفر اشيعاء النبي يا زميل :


{ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود . انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري } ( اشعيا 6:44)


{ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته . انا هو . انا الاول وانا الآخر } ( اشعيا 12:48)


واقرأ ما يقولة المسيح :


{ واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا . هذا يقوله الاول والآخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش } ( رؤيا 8:2)

وايضا :

وقال عند استعلانه لرسوله الحبيب :

{ فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر ,والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت } ( رؤيا :17:1)


وقال في ختام السفر والكتاب المقدس كله :

{ وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله . انا الالف والياء . البداية والنهاية . الاول والآخر } ( رؤيا 13:22)



من الذي سياتي ثانية ويجازي .. ؟
انه المسيح
وماذا قال عن نفسه ؟

انه الالف والياء !
والبداية والنهاية !
والاول والاخر !

والآن .. بما ان الرب ( يهوه ) اله اسرائيل هو " الاول والاخر " ولا اله غيره ..
وان المسيح يقول ايضاً عن نفسه بانه " الاول والاخر والبداية والنهاية " ..
اذن فهو والله ( يهوه ) واحد ..!

وبما ان الله يرسل الملائكة فالمسيح ايضاً يرسل الملائكة وهم " ملائكته "!

 هذه الاقوال أمينة وصادقة والرب اله الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه } ( رؤيا 6:22)

وفي نفس الاصحاح نرى بان اله الانبياء القديسين هذا اسمه يسوع !

{ أنا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي } ( رؤيا 16:22)


والان لو لقيت مسلماً يكتب ويؤلف ويدعو لنفسه قائلاً :

        " انا هو الرحمن الرحيم وانا مالك يوم الدين ومن يحيي ويميت , ورب الملائكة والعرش, والحي القيوم ولي الجلال والاكرام " !

افلن تحاكموه بتهمة الكفر وادعاء الالوهية ؟!
وبانه يدعي لنفسه بأنه هو الله ؟!


فيا عزيزي المسيح هو الله نفسه فموضوعك للمرة الميلون هو موضوع فاشل وقد نسفته لك من جذورة ..

لا يوجد انفصال بين الاب وبين الاب وبين الروح القدس فاين التناقض في الايات ؟
في التجسد لالهي لم ينفصل الاب عن الابن عن الروح القدس والا اصبح ليدنا ثلاثة الهه وضد ضد تعاليم الكتاب المقدس .

*



> ويمكن أن نقول لك نحن نؤمن بالمعزي الذي سيرسله الآب كما قالت الآية الأولى لأن هذا هو الذي يتفق مع ديننا وعقيدتنا
> ولسنا ملزمين بما جاء في الآية الثانية لأنها تخالف عقيدتنا وديننا



*يعني تنتقي من الكتاب ما يوافق عقيدتك انت كمسلم اليس كذلك ؟
يعني لو اخذتك بجولة في الديانة الهندوسية مثلا وعملت لك مقارنة بينها وبين دينك ووجدت التوافق سيكون وقتها ديانتك الاسلامية مبنية على الديانة الهندوسية لانها في توافق بيها وبين القران ..

يعني  الوثنيين كانوا يعتقدون ان لكل انسان نجمه الخاص .. وانه كلما ارتقى المرء بالعظمة كلما كان نجمه ساطعاً او ( عالياً كما يقال بالعامية ) ..

وها تجدون عندكم في السيرة النبوية حكاية تقول عن بروز " نجم أحمد " عند ولادة محمد ..!

اذن نقدر ان نقول ان الاسلام مقتبس من البوذية .. لان لمحمد وبوذا نجوم !!؟؟؟

وايضا قارن  بين ما سطره القران من اسطورة لجوء مريم بنت عمران وهي حبلى الى النخلة ثم كلام عيسى معها وولادته منها هناك !!

وقارن هذا مع ما حدث للملكة مايا ام بوذا , عندما ارادت ان تذهب الى بيت ابيها .. فلجأت الى حديقة ..

واستندت الى شجرة وقد حملت غصناً منها , فولد بوذا منها دون مساعدة من احد ..!!!

اذن استطيع ان اقول ان دينك يا زميل مبني على البوذية يا زميل لانها هنالك توفق معها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





أقرأ ما جاء عن ولادة بوذا وعن اقتباس القرآن عنه والصاقه بعيسى :



" Later when Queen Maya was going to her father's home to prepare for the birth, she stepped off her chariot in the Lumbini Gardens and held the branch of a sal tree to rest. In that instant, Siddhartha emerged from her right side without any help. " !!
​

http://www.edepot.com/budintro.html


وهذا ما ورد ايضاً عن ولادة عيسى من ابنة عمران عند النخلة !


{ فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانْتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا
فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنْتُ نَسْيًا
فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا} ( مريم 22- 24)


نفس حكاية ام بوذا .. حدثت مع ام عيسى ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




دائما تردد حكاية ما يتوافق مع ديننا ..!!!!

طيب لو سألتك من اين اتيتكم بفكرة ان المسيح هو نبي وليس اله فبماذا ستجيب ؟

ستقول لي هذا كان موجود في انجيل عيسى ..!!!!!

طبعا لن تقدر ان تفتح فمك ولا تتجرأ على هذا القول لان لا انت ولا كل امة محمد في كل ارجاء الكره الارضية يقدرون ان يثبتوا انه كان هنالك انجيل منزل للمسيح كان معه فترة حياتة على الارض ..!!

ستقول لي الله اخبرنا بالقران ..!!

ووقتها سوف اتيك بعقائد الطائفة الابيونية الني كانت تنكر الوهية المسيح وصلبة وقيامتة وبنوتة لله وهذه الطائفة مشهور بانجيلها المحرف والناقص والمزيف والذي كان القس ورقة يستخدمة في تاليف القران حينما كان يترجمة من العبرية للعربية ..

فكل ما ورد بهذه العقيدة الابيونية توافق ما جاء بقرانك عن عيسى والذي لم يكن هنالك شخص بهذا الاسم قبل الفي سنة لان هذا المسمى عيسى هو مسمى قراني ولم يكن معروف ايام المسيح نهائيا :smil16:

صدقني موضوعك فاشل من اساسة ..

انت تنتقي الايه التي تعجبك وتقول توافق ديني لان الاب هو الذي يرسل العزي والمعزي هو محمد !!

يا عزيزي الاب لا ينفصل عن الابن (المسيح) ولا ينفصل عن الروح القدس لان الاب والابن والروح القدس هما الله الواحد الاحد ..

فيا عزيزي الوضوع فاشل وساقط للاسف فانت تريد ان توفق بين الكتاب المقدس الذي لا يعرف عنه قرانك ولا رسولك ولا الصحابه ولا التابعين اي شي وبين قرانك بناء على تفسير الكاب المقدس على هواك وانتقاء ايات لا تفهم منها اي شي تقول انها تتكلم عن محمد ..!!!

ما هو المعزي يا زميل الذي تدعي بدون فهم انه محمد المزعوم الذي لا انت ولا كل شيوخ أمة الاسلام في كل الارض تقدر تثبت نبوتة ..!!!

لنقرأ ما هو المعزي :


وانا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد.
روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم. (يو 14: 16-17)


متى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. (يوحنا 15: 26)


واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بامور آتية. ذاك يمجدني لانه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم. (يوحنا 16: 13-14)

من هذا نعلم أن روح الحق
1- يمكث إلى الأبد : ومحمد فان مات وتحلل جسده وانتفخ
2- العالم لا يراه ولا يعرفه : ومحمد أشهر من النار على العلم وكل أتبعه رأوه
3- التلاميذ يعرفونه : وتلاميذ المسيح لم يعرفوا محمد الذي جاء بعد 600 عام
4- ماكث مع التلاميذ (بصغية مضارع مستمر) : ومحمد لم يكن حاضرا أو ماكثا معهم ولم يكن قد وجد بعد
5- يكون فيهم أي يحل داخلهم ويملأهم بالنعمة والشركة المقدسة: وهذا أيضا لا ينطبق على محمد
6- يتنبأ بمستقبليات ويمجد المسيح : ومحمد لم يمجد المسيح ولم يأخذ من قوة المسيح ولاهوته ليملأ التلاميذ بل ولم يكن معاصرا للتلاميذ من الأساس
7- من عند الآب ينبثق : ومحمد لا يعترف أصلا بأن الإله آب وابن وروح
8- المسيح هو الذي سيرسله 

اعتقد انني نسفت شبهتك نسف كامل انت وكل واحد يحاول اثبات نبؤة محمد في كتابنا المقدس :smi411:
*


----------



## سيف التوحيد (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*


يا أخ روك طالما أنك لا تسمح لنا هنا بالحرية والتعبير عن رأينا وتحذف مشاركاتنا وتهددنا بإلغاء العضوية والطرد من المنتدى مع أننا نتحاور بكل أدب وبالعقل والمنطق .

لذلك أنا أعرض عليك وعلى أي أخ أو أخت أن يأتي مشكورا في أي منتدى اسلامي ونتحاور سويا وأنا شخصيا أضمن له أن يعبر عن كل آرائه وأن يعرض كل أفكاره وأن يستشهد بكل دليل يريد طالما أنه في نطاق العقل والمنطق

وأضمن له لن  تحذف كلمة واحدة من مشاركاته طالما كانت في حدودد أدب الحوار الهادف

وسيكون مرحبا به ومعززا مكرما بين اخوانه هناك 

ما رأيكم يا اخوان؟ من منكم يقبل بهذا العرض مشكورا؟



​


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> يا أخ روك طالما أنك لا تسمح لنا هنا بالحرية والتعبير عن رأينا وتحذف مشاركاتنا وتهددنا بإلغاء العضوية والطرد من المنتدى مع أننا نتحاور بكل أدب وبالعقل والمنطق .​
> لذلك أنا أعرض عليك وعلى أي أخ أو أخت أن يأتي مشكورا في أي منتدى اسلامي ونتحاور سويا وأنا شخصيا أضمن له أن يعبر عن كل آرائه وأن يعرض كل أفكاره وأن يستشهد بكل دليل يريد طالما أنه في نطاق العقل والمنطق​
> وأضمن له لن تحذف كلمة واحدة من مشاركاته طالما كانت في حدودد أدب الحوار الهادف​
> وسيكون مرحبا به ومعززا مكرما بين اخوانه هناك ​
> ما رأيكم يا اخوان؟ من منكم يقبل بهذا العرض مشكورا؟​


 
مبروك عليك الأفلاس

حالك حال كل المسلمين الذي سبقوك في هذا الموضوع, الهروب و الأفلاس

روح فسر تفاسير الهبل بتاعتك على اقل من مهلك في اي من مراحيضكم..


----------



## Basilius (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*من الواضح ان الاخ حافظ كلمتين بغباء و عمال يرددهم دون الالتفات الى اي من شروح الاخوة *
*سيف التوحيد ... لن تضع مشاركة واحدة بعد الان الى ان تاتي بما طلبتة منك ان تثبتة *
*وهو اننا نقول محمد بدل الروح القدس و ان تاتي من داخل كل الايمان المسيحي بكل كتبة اننا نقول باسم الاب و الابن و محمد بدل باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس *
*ز ان تشير لي اين قيل ان الاب فقط هو الله فقط و ان الابن و الروح القدس ليس باللة *
*عليك ان تثبت من الكتاب المقدس و بالاسم *
*1- ان محمد منبثق من الاب في الثالوث الاقنومي الواحد في الطبيعة الالهية ( بالاسم )*
*2- ان محمد من ضمن الثالوث المسيحي بالاسم ( الاب و الابن و محمد) و ان الاقنوم الثالث هو محمد من الكتاب المقدس و بالاسم و من كتابات الاباء *
*3- اذا كان محمد هو الاقنوم الثالث في الثالوث فما هو الروح القدس من داخل الكتاب المقدس و مش عاوز تفاسير اسلامية هبلة تبلها و تشرب ميتها او ترميها في المجاري *
*4- ان محمد روحا وهو الله في الجوهر بالاسم و من الكتاب المقدس *
*5- ان محمد اعطى الوحي للتلاميذ و كان يرشدهم في تبشيرهم بالله المتجسد الفادي الكلمة يسوع المسيح *
*6- ان محمد هو الله في الجوهر  من الكتاب المقدس و بالاسم *
*لن تضع اي مشاركة سفيهة بتفاسير هبلة بعد الان عندما تتكلم في المسيحيات اذن تفسر النصوص بالتفاسير المسيحية و بنصوص الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## سيف التوحيد (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*




My Rock قال:


> مبروك عليك الأفلاس





My Rock قال:


> حالك حال كل المسلمين الذي سبقوك في هذا الموضوع, الهروب و الأفلاس
> 
> روح فسر تفاسير الهبل بتاعتك على اقل من مهلك في اي من مراحيضكم..​


 

*****
انظر كم أنت أحمق وكم أنت غبي لا تستطيع أن ترد على أسئلتنا وإنما تنقل مثل الحمار لا علم ولا عقل وإنما طول لسان وفحش وبذاءة​ 
*****​ 
على فكرة لا تعتقد أنك عندما ستلغي عضويتي أو حتى تقوم بعمل حجب للأيبي الخاص بي ستمنعني من دخول منتاك - كلا بل أتحداك أنني سأعود بفضل الله بعد 5 دقائق فقط.​ 
لا أأملك إلا أن أقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل منافق خبيث يعلم الحق ويحيد عنه ويصد الناس عنه بكل خبث ود\هاء ومكر​ ​​


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

سب و اشتم في انا مهما اردت, لكن لا تتعرض لعقيدتي و لا لأي مشرف اخر و الا سوف امسح بمحمد جزمة كل مسيحي هنا

و انا لن اطردك, بل سأبقيك لتظهر ماهية اخلاقك, كمسلم يريد الحوار

و صدقني لو اردت طردك, لطردتك دون ان تعرف الرجوع او المشاركة في المنتدى, لكن سنبقيك نظهر للقارئ الكريم اخلاق المسلم الذي يحاول ان يحاور

و الأن قبل ان تكتب مشاركتك القادمة, راجع مشاركة الأستاذ  *Athanasius*
و رد بدل الهروب المتواصل


----------



## سيف التوحيد (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

حرر بواسطة Athanasius
* لقلة الادب و السفالة المحمدية و ادعاءات باطلة خبيثة و الهروب من اجابة الاسئلة مما يدل على تلفيق قصة البشارة بهذا المدعو محمد 

هروب موفق


----------



## الحوت (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*لا فائده مع المحمدين ابدا حينما يعجزون الرد ..

فها هو سيف التوحيد عندما وصل لحاله يرثى لها وعجز في الموضوع بعد ان نسفنا شبهاتة البالية ولم يعد يعرف بما يجيب اخذ يسب ويشتم ويقل ادبه لكي يستفز روك ويقوم بفصلة ..

ووقتها يذهب لاخوتة اليعافير اخوة الامام يعفور ويبكي ويشكي ويقولوا المسيحين طردوني لانهم مش عارفين يردوا علي وهو الذي اقفل فمه ولا يعرف ان يجاوب على حرف بعد ان فضحناه في الموضوع ونسفناه بقنبله يدوية :new6:

للاسف هذه الاساليب اليعفورية ليست غريبة عن المحمدين  الذي يقفون عاجزين عن الرد .. :fun_lol:

*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*سيف التوحيد*

*هذا هو الهروب بسبب العجز عن الرد*
*عندما يعجز المسلم عن الرد يهرب* 



> ولوط


 
*ههههههههههه هو لوط نبي!!*


----------



## المجدلله (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*حرر بواسطة Athanasius*
*للخروج و الهروب الى نقطة اخرى مثلة مثل اخوة المتعدى *
*و تفسير الكتاب المقدس على هواة و خبثة *


----------



## الحوت (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> *
> {الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ }الأعراف157
> *



*ما هو التوارة والانجيل المذكورين في هذه الايه  ؟!!! :t33:

والا انت المهم تنقل وبس ..!!!

وتنقل من اغاني سليمان ..!!!

ومن قال لك ان اغاني سليمان توارة ؟

وتقول اتحداكم ؟

صدقني سوف نجعلك تهرب كما هرب اخوك سيف التوحيد ..

في انتظارك يا زميل لاريك انكم لا تفقهون شي وعاجزين عن اثبات الوهية القران ونبؤة محمد وسوف اريك كيف تترنحون يمنا وشمالا لتحاولون دس اسم محمد في اي مكان وكيف تناقضون القران نفسه .

*


----------



## المجدلله (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*

riyad قال:



ما هو التوارة والانجيل المذكورين في هذه الايه  ؟!!! :t33:




أنقر للتوسيع...

يا أخي لو ركزت في الآية ستجد الإجابة

الآية تقول ( يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ )

وبناء على هذا أن التوراة والإنجيل هي الموجودة عند اليهود والنصارى والتي يؤمنون بها ويعتبرونها الكتاب المقدس عندهم​*


----------



## المجدلله (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

أنا قبلت التحدي بشرط عدم حذف أي كلمة من كلامي طالما لا تخرج عن الأدب

هل توافق أم سيكون الحوار  مزيفا ومزورا ويحدث فيه الظلم والجور والحذف والتدليس والغش؟

أنا مستعد أن أتحاور مع أكبر وأعلم مسيحي في المنتدى بل والله مستعد أن أتحاور مع أكبر واعلم مسيحي في العالم باسره 

واله إنني على ثقة من النصر لأن الحق والدليل معي

أنتظر ردك​


----------



## الحوت (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



المجدلله قال:


> *
> يا أخي لو ركزت في الآية ستجد الإجابة
> 
> الآية تقول ( يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ )
> ...


*
يا زميل لقد قمت بتعديل مشاركتي وضفت عليها يظهر انك كتبت مداخلاتك هي قبل تعديلي لمداخلتي فارجع ورد عليها ..

اولا قرانك يتكلم عن انجيل عيسى ولا يوجد شي اسمه انجيل عيسى ولم ينزل انجيل على عيسى من اصله .

فالله لم ينزل انجيل على عيسى ولا يوجد شخص اسمه عيسى من اصله ولكن يوجد يسوع المسيح خالق السماء والارض والذي اوحى لتلاميذه بكتابه العهد الجديد كما اوحى للانبياء العهد القديم بكتابه اسفارة .

ثانيا تقول التوارة التي عند اليهود ؟
ما هي توارة اليهود وما هي محتوياتها ؟
وماذا تعرف عنها ؟
هل هي العهد القديم نفسه ام لا ؟

ارجو الرد بالدليل من رسولك ام من الصحابه او التابعين بخصوص التوراة والانجيل لاريك انكم لا تعرفون اي شي عن اي شي ..


في انتظارك للرد على باقي مداخلتي التي عدلتها :smil12:*


----------



## الحوت (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



المجدلله قال:


> أنا مستعد أن أتحاور مع أكبر وأعلم مسيحي في المنتدى بل والله مستعد أن أتحاور مع أكبر واعلم مسيحي في العالم باسره
> ​


*
صدقني سأجعلك تولى الدبر كما كان رسولك يولى الدبر في الحروب ويفر هاربا :t16:*


----------



## المجدلله (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*


riyad قال:




صدقني سأجعلك تولى الدبر كما كان رسولك يولى الدبر في الحروب ويفر هاربا :t16:

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولماذا الكذب من البداية والتطاول وفحش الكلام؟

من شروط الحوار أن تلتزم أدب الحوار 

لو كان على الشتائم فكلنا فينا ألسنا ولدينا أيد تكتب

لن أتحاور معك قبل أن تعطيني وعد بعدم السب والشتم والتجريح والكذب والتزوير

لا أمانع لو كان عندك اتهام أو شبهة على ديننا أو نبيينا أو كتابنا أو أي شيء يخصنا - لا أمانع أن تعرضها بإسلوب مؤدب ومهذب ونرد عليها بنفس افسلوب

وإذا لم نستطع الرد عليها فلك الحق أن تتهمنا بها وأن تعيرنا بها 

أنتظر ردك
*


----------



## الحوت (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



المجدلله قال:


> *
> ولماذا الكذب من البداية والتطاول وفحش الكلام؟
> 
> من شروط الحوار أن تلتزم أدب الحوار
> ...



*
هو فين السب والشتم يا زميل ؟

انا قاعد تتحدى وانا قلت لك ساجعلك تولى الدبر كما كان رسولك يولى الدبر في الحروب فهل هذه شتمية ؟

هل تحب ان اتيك بالدليل على هذا الكلام من دينك الذي لاتعرف شي عنه حتى لا تقول بالمره القادمه انها شتمية ؟

ما علينا على كل حال ما دام هذا التذكير يزعجك ..

ثم اين هي الاكاذيب التي اطلقها ؟
ام انت الذي لا تقدر ان تجيب ولا تعرف اي شي عن الكتب السمائيه تتهمني بالكذب ؟

والان تفضل يا زميل رد على مداخلتي السابقة وسنرى هل انت فاهم ام مجرد ناقل .*


----------



## المجدلله (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> riyad قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


سأرد لكن بعد أن ترد أنت على هذه المشاركة

إما أن تثبت كلامك - حيث اتهمت رسولنا بالكذب والبهتان

وإما أن تعلن آسفك على هذا الإتهام​​


----------



## المجدلله (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> وتزعم أنهم ثلاثة


أقصد وتزعم أنهم واحد


----------



## المجدلله (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*حرر بواسطة Athanasius *
*يا قليل الحيلة اياك ان تفسر مقطع من الكتاب على مخيلتك فهذا ضعف و غباء منك و اظهار انك عديم العلم *


----------



## الحوت (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> يعني أنا لو قلت لك أنك تعبد خروفا وأن إلهك ضعيفا وأنك مشرك تعبد ثلاثة آلهة وتزعم أنهم ثلاثة - ألا تعتبر أن كل هذا شتيمة؟
> مع أن كل ما ذكرته لك صحيح ومستعد أن أقدم عليه الأدلة .



*لن تقدر ان تحضر ربع دليل على كلامك لا ننا لا نعبد ثلاثة الهه والهنا ليس بخاروف فهل تقدر تثبت ان الله هو خاروف ..!!! :kap:

سيبك من هذا الكلام الفارغ ..

اما موضوع رسولك الذي كان يولى الدبر فهذا ليس مكانة ..

عندك ساحه الاسلامي تقدر تحاور فيها وليس هنا ولا تحاول ان تهرب من الموضوع باي شكل ..

والان هل تقدر ان ترد على مداخلتي ام ستستمر بالهروب  ؟


*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> *أما عن الثلاثة آلهة فلن أكثر الكلام وسأجيب بسؤال
> 
> ألا تعتقدون أن الله يتكون من الآب والإبن زالروح القدس ، ومع هذا تعتقدون أن الآب إله كامل والإبن إله كامل والروح القدس إله كامل
> وعلى الرغم من ذلك تقولون بغرابة شديدة دون مراعاة لأي عقل أو منطق أن هؤلاء الثلاثة هم إله واحد؟
> ...


 


*الثالوث*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1026*








> *وأيضا لا يحق لكم أن تستدلوا على المسيح بشيء من كتابكم المقدس لأن هذا الكتاب لم يات به المسيح ولم ينزل عليه
> فما أدرانا ان ما تقولونه عنه أنه حق وصواب
> ألا تعلم أن الناس قد اختلفوا في المسيح بعد ذهابه
> فمنهم من قال أنه عب الله
> ...


 



*وتقول انك مستعد على مناقشة اكبر عالم مسيحي بالعالم!!* :t32:
*بهذه المعلومات لا تسطيع ان تناقش طفل صغير *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> *أطلب من دليلا ومن كتابك على ما ذكرت*
> *1- أطلب دليلا يقول فيه المسيح أنه الله أو اعبدوني*
> *2- أطلب منك دليلا على أن يسوع المسيح هو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض كما تقول*
> *3- أطلب منك دليلا على أن يسوع أوحى للأنبياء الذين جاءوا قبله*
> *4- أطلب منك دليلا على أن المسيح أوحى إلى تلاميذه هذا الكتاب المقدس *


 

*تفضل هذه المواضيع*

*هل قال المسيح : أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ...*


*”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟*

*هل يسوع هو الله؟؟؟ *


----------



## Basilius (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*طرحت اسئلة بسيطة على المدعي ان الروح القدس هو محمد و لكنة لم يجاوب *
*فهل اعلنتم و اعترفتم انكم شوية جهلا و عديمي العلم ؟*
*من يقول ان الروح القدس هو محمد فليجاوب على الست اسئلة البسيطة المطروحة من قبل *


----------



## المجدلله (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*


سيف التوحيد قال:



حرر بواسطة Athanasius

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


سيف التوحيد قال:


> ** لقلة الادب و السفالة المحمدية و ادعاءات باطلة خبيثة و الهروب من اجابة الاسئلة مما يدل على تلفيق قصة البشارة بهذا المدعو محمد *​
> 
> 
> *هروب موفق *​




*يا قليل الأدب يا نجس *​ 

*لعنة اله عليك وعلى ######يا كافر يا نجس يا فاحش *​


*أخرس الله لسانك وشل أركانك أيها الخبيث يا من تتطاول على رسول الله*​


*اتفووو عليك وعلى دينك ######أيها المنحط الحقير الخبيث *​


*أيها المنافق اللئيم لماذا تحذف مشاركاتنا؟*​


*لعنة الله عليك وعلى أخلاقك أيها القذر*
*لو كنت رجلا اترك مشاركاتنا دون حذف *​


*ولكنك جبان لن تفعل لأنك تخاف مثل الفأر*

*-----------------------------------------*
*عايز تتطاول عليا ماشي *
*اما تتطاول على ديني و صليبي بالبهتان و الخبث المحمدي و دناءتك يبقى همسح بكرامتك و بكرامة محمدك الارض ايها الخائب انت و زملائك *
*ردك اكبر دليل على انك مدعي مجرد تدعى بخبث و لا تستطيع ان تجاوب و تثبت مبداك الخبيث من داخل كتاب تقول انة بشر بمحمدك هذا *
*Athanasius*​


----------



## Basilius (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*بالرغم من ان المنتدى ارفع و انظف من ان توجد بة مشاركات شخص مثلك *
*الا اني لن احذف هذة المشاركة لك *
*ساجعلها دليل على هروبكم و خزيكم *
*مجرد اوهام تدعونها و اذا طالبناكم بالاجابة على اسئلة بسيطة لكي تثبتوا مبداكم الخبيث تفرون و تشتمون مثلما فعلت يا يعفوري *

*ومازالت التساؤلات قائمة يا من تقولوا ان محمد هو الروح القدس *
*غوغاء *

*هروب موفق ... و ابقى خلي كلامك الاهبل دة لنفسك *
*محمد مذكور بالكتاب بالعافية و لو اسئلة بسيطة تنهار هذة الاوهام الخبيثة *


----------



## الحوت (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



المجدلله قال:


> سأرد لكن بعد أن ترد أنت على هذه المشاركة
> 
> إما أن تثبت كلامك - حيث اتهمت رسولنا بالكذب والبهتان
> 
> وإما أن تعلن آسفك على هذا الإتهام​​



*لن اقدم اعتذاري لامثالك المخمدين واعيد واكرر ان رسولك كان واحد جبان ويولى الدبر كأي جبان 

هنا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=205473&postcount=1

*



> أما عن الثلاثة آلهة فلن أكثر الكلام وسأجيب بسؤال
> 
> ألا تعتقدون أن الله يتكون من الآب والإبن زالروح القدس ، ومع هذا تعتقدون أن الآب إله كامل والإبن إله كامل والروح القدس إله كامل
> وعلى الرغم من ذلك تقولون بغرابة شديدة دون مراعاة لأي عقل أو منطق أن هؤلاء الثلاثة هم إله واحد؟



*هههههههه حلوه هذه ..

هذا لانك مثلك مثل اي محمدي اذا قرأء فهو لا يفهم لان العقل عندكم متعطل عن العمل منذ 1400 سنة ..

ويقول الا تعتقدون ..........!!!!

هو مين الي يعتقد يا مخمدي ..!!!

هذا المخمدي يظن اننا مثل محمده والقس ورقة الذي قاموا بتاليف القران الذي  بناء على خيالهم الواسع .. :smil8:

ابقى ارجع للمداخلة التي هرب منها زميلك المخمدي المدعو سيف التوحيد وولى الدبر مثل مخمده وتجد فيها الرد 

هنا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=591754&postcount=107

*



> لا أدري كيف يكون ثلاثة آله إله واحد؟ هذه شركة آله متحدة وليس إله واحد لا شريك له


*
لا داعي لكي تعرف فانتم لا تعرفون اي شي عن اي شي سوى القص والبصق واللصق.*



> أما عن الخروف فسأكتفي فقط بذكر الآيات دون تعليق حتى لا نتهم بأننا نفسر على هوانا وأترك الحكم لكل عاقل


*
ليس فقط تفسرون على هواكم بل ايضا اذا قرأتم فانتم لا تفهمون كعادتكم فمتاح عقلكم ضائع من 1400 سنة وقد اصابة الصدأ ما اصابه :a4:
*



> يقول يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح الخامس الفقرة السادسة ما نصه : (( وَنَظَرْتُ فَرَأَيْتُ فِي الْوَسَطِ بَيْنَ الْعَرْشِ وَالْكَائِنَاتِ الْحَيَّةِ الأَرْبَعَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ خروف قائم كَأَنَّهُ مذبوح. وَكَانَتْ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَسَبْعُ أَعْيُنٍ تُمَثِّلُ أَرْوَاحَ اللهِ السَّبْعَةَ الَّتِي أُرْسِلَتْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا. ))
> 
> ويقول في الاصحاح السابع عشر الفقرة الرابعة عشر : (( وهؤلاء يُحَارِبُونَ الخروف ، وَلَكِنَّ الخروف يَهْزِمُهُمْ ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ ))


*
الله ليس بخاروف يا محمدي بل يرمز للخاروف لانه قدم نفسه ذيبحه عن العالم ..

فالمسيح  الخروف المذبوح لأجلنا ، لماذا؟
لأن المسيح هو الذبيحة الأبدية (اف 5 : 2) ، (عب 9 : 26)
والمسيح هو ذبيحة الفصح (1كو 5 : 7)
وهو ذبيحة الاثم والتطهير (تي 2 : 14)

وهل لك ان تخبرني ايهما افضل تشبيه الإله بخروف والا تشبيهه بالفانوس leasantr

يا عم روح شوف الفانوس منور ولا مطفى
يمكن الجاز خلص حطله شوية جاز علشان الناس يشوفوا اللات وهو منور 30:

أما إلهكم فإنه حمل صفة الثعلب المكار لمادا ؟؟؟

وَمَكَرُواْ وَمَكَرَ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ {آل عمران/54}
أَفَأَمِنُواْ مَكْرَ اللّهِ فَلاَ يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ {الأعراف/99}
وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ أَوْ يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ {الأنفال/30}
وَقَدْ مَكَرَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَلِلّهِ الْمَكْرُ جَمِيعًا يَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ وَسَيَعْلَمُ الْكُفَّارُ لِمَنْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ {الرعد/42}


لمادا حمل ربك في نفسه صفة الثعلب ؟؟؟

لأنه جبان ليس فيه وداعة ولا قوة بل الجبن ؛ هو لم يشبه نفسه بالثعلب ولكنه حمل في نفسه صفات الثعلب فهو مكار ؛ والمكر يلزم عندما يوجد الجبن والخوف ..
*


> نحن لا نتكلم كلاما فارغا وإنما نتكلم بأدلة موثقة لا يمكن أن تردها أو تطعن في صحتها



*بل لا تتكلم الا كلام فارغ مبني على خرافات قرانية لا اصل لها ولا واقع ولا يقدر اكبر شيخ في امة الاسلام اثباتها واولها انجيل عيسى وخرافة قول اليهود عزيز ابن الله وخرافات قصة يوسف وسليمان وغيرها من الخرافات والاساطير الغبيه ..

فلا تقل لي ادلة موثوقة فانتم اعجز من الاتيان بها والدليل انكم حتى الان لا تقدرون ان تثبتوا ان الله انزل قران او ارسل واحد مغتصب للاطفال مثل محمد رسول ..

ولا ننسى شذوذه مع الرجال والافعال التي لا يفعلها سوى اللواطيين الشاذين جنسيا ..

والا بتحب اذكرك كيف كان رسولك يفرك عضوة الذكري بمؤخرة زاهر .. وكيف كان يخلع ملابس الرجال ويقبلهم وكيف كان يمص زبر الحسن والحسين ويلحسه ويتسجيل صوتي كمان من شيوخك .. :spor2:

اسمع يا شطور رسولك الكذاب هذا انا اقدر انسفه من جذروة فاهم :a82:
*

*قلت للمدعو المجدلله الاتي :*


> *
> اولا قرانك يتكلم عن انجيل عيسى ولا يوجد شي اسمه انجيل عيسى ولم ينزل انجيل على عيسى من اصله .*


*
وطبعا لانه لا يقدر اكبر شيخ في امة الاسلام اثبات هذه الكذبه القرانية او الخرافة القرانية التي زرعها القس ورقة فيه فلم يجد هذا المحمدي المدعو المجدلله سوى ...........

لنقرأ معا :
*


> *
> هذا الكلام طعن في دينكم وليس في صالحكم كما تتصورون
> إذا كنتم تقولون أن المسيح لم ينزل عليه كتاب ولم يأت بكلام من الله تعالى فبأي حق تنتسبون له؟*



*هههههههه

صدقوني ياما تحديت المخمدين بان يثبتوا لنا صحة الخرافة القرانية الكاذبه التي تقول ان الله انجيل على عيسى هذا الذي لا يوجد له اي اثر بالتاريخ كله والذي اسمه خرافة قرانية ايضا فعجزوا ووضعوا روؤسهم الارض مثل النعام ..

وهذا المخمدي عينه اخرى من المخمدين الذين يقفون عاجزين امام هذه الخرافة القرانية ولا يجدون سبيلا الا اللف والدوران واطلاق سيقانهم للريح ..

عيسى  القراني هذا لا يوجد له اي اثر بالتاريخ والله لم ينزل عليه انجيل لانه لا يوجد شخص هنالك اسمه عيسى يا زميل ...

فهل لك ان تثبت لنا بعد ان فشل غيرك بانه كان هنالك انجيل للمسيح فترة حياتة على الارض وما هي محتوياتة واين مخطوطاتة واين استشهد به مخمدك او الصحابه او التابعين ؟!!!

لا تحاول غيرك كان اشطر ..

المسيح يسوع هو الله والله لا ينزل عليه انجيل يا مخمدي واما قرانك بقوله الانجيل الا تخاريف القس ورقة ومحمد لا غير تبقى تبل قرانك وتشرب ميته .
*


> من كتابكم المقدس لأن هذا الكتاب لم يات به المسيح ولم ينزل عليه


*
طيب اذهب واثبت ان للمسيح انجيل بالاول ثم تعال وتفلسف ..
اذهب واثبت صحة قرانك ان استطعت بالاول ثم تعال وقل هذا التخريف القراني .

الاخ جاء يثبت لنا صحة قرانه من قرانة ههههه

الا تعرف يا زميل ان الاستدلال على صحة كتاب من الكتاب نفسه هو ضرب من الحماقة والغباء ..!!!*


> فما أدرانا ان ما تقولونه عنه أنه حق وصواب
> ألا تعلم أن الناس قد اختلفوا في المسيح بعد ذهابه


*
ما ادراكم .......!!!!!
ومن متى انت تعرفون اي شي عن اي شي اصلا ..!!!!
تقدر ترجع للتاريخ وتعرف الصواب يا حضرة الزميل ...
فكل اسفار الكتاب المقدس موجودة ومسجلة عبر التاريخ والاستشهادات التاريخية والاسفار المزيفة موجودة ايضا لدينا معها ولم نحرق شي كما فعل عثمان واحرق القران الاصلي وابقى على ما يرده هو .

هذا بالاضافة الى قرانك محرف بشهادة كل من الشيعه والسنة ومن مواقعهم ايضا وكيف يتبادلون التهم مع بعض ..

بالاضافة الى اصح الاحاديث التي تثبت تحريف القران بشهاده شهود عين وبالدليل ..

مسكين صدقني اني اشفق عليك يا محمدي :fun_lol:
*


> أما نحن المسلمين فنؤمن بأن الله تعالى أنزل التوراة على موسى والإنجيل على المسيح عيسى ابن مريم كما أنزل الصحف على إبراهيم وموسى كما أنزل الزبور على داوود
> يكفينا فقط أن نؤمن بهذا ولا يهمنا أن نعرف التفاصيل عن هذه الكتب لأن الله تعالى كفانا وأغنانا عنها بالقرآن معجزة الزمان الخالدة
> فلسنا بحاجة إلى هذه الكتب لأن كتابنا فيه كل شيء



*كلام قرانك تقدر تبله وتشرب ميتة لانه كله تخاريف وكذب ولا يوجد اي دليل عليه ...

فبل كلام ربك الذي هو كلام القس ورقة ومحمد وجبريل خيالهم الواسع هذا واشرب ميتة ....

فانت لا تقدر ان تثبت اي شي فيما تتفلسف فيه علينا هنا لانه كله تخاريف وكذب .
*



> أطلب من دليلا ومن كتابك على ما ذكرت
> 1- أطلب دليلا يقول فيه المسيح أنه الله أو اعبدوني
> 2- أطلب منك دليلا على أن يسوع المسيح هو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض كما تقول



*تبقى ترجع للمداخلة التي فر زميل المخمدي سيف التوحيد رقم 107 التي وضعت لك رابطها اعلاه ويا ريت ان كنت تملك الجرأه للرد عليها مع اني انها صفة معدمة عندكم يا محمدين .
*


> 3- أطلب منك دليلا على أن يسوع أوحى للأنبياء الذين جاءوا قبله
> 4- أطلب منك دليلا على أن المسيح أوحى إلى تلاميذه هذا الكتاب المقدس



*يكفيني ان اصفعك بهذه الايه بعد ان تقرأ عن الوهية المسيح في المداخلة رقم 107 والتي ستكون صفعة لك ايضا 

«لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلَّم فيكم. الذي يسمع منكم يسمع مني. وأما المعزّي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم» (يو 14: 26).
*

*قلت لهذا المحمدي المدعو المجدلله :
*


> *
> ثانيا تقول التوارة التي عند اليهود ؟
> ما هي توارة اليهود وما هي محتوياتها ؟
> وماذا تعرف عنها ؟
> هل هي العهد القديم نفسه ام لا ؟*



*وطبعا لا هو ولا كل امة محمد يقدرون على الرد لانهم لا يعرفون اي شي عن اي شي 

فهم لا يقدرون اثبات صحة حرف واحد فيه ..

لنقرأ اللف والدروان والعجز من المجد لله :

*



> *قلت لك - لست ملزما بكل هذه التفاصيل
> 
> يكفيني أنني أومن بما قاله لنا ربنا في كتابه القرآن الكريم بأنه أنزل التوراة والإنجيل على كل من موسى والمسيح عيسى وأخبرنا أنهما حرفتا وتلاعب أصحابهما فيهما واشتروا بكلام الله ثمنا قليلا
> وأن هذه الكتب التي بين أيدهم الآن إنما هي كتب مختلطة بالحق والباطل ويملأها التناقض .
> *



*هل قرأتم عجز هذا المخمدي الذي جاءنا متفاخرا بالتحدي ..

هذا المخمدي الذي يريد ان يتحدى وهو لا يعرف اي شي عن اي شي ..!!!

فهو لا يعرف ان يثبت اي شي سوى ان يقول القران قال ..!!!!

واعيد واكرر لك اثبات صحة كتاب من الكتاب نفسه هو ضرب من الحماقة والغباء ..

فانا لم اقل لك اريد ان ارى الله .. 
قلت اريد اثبت لي صحة معلومات قرانك وانت تقف امامي مهزوز لا تقدر ان تجيب باي حرف مثلك مثل اي محمدي يقف امام اي مسيحي وراسه بالارض مثل النعامه ..

قرانك هذا ليس كلام الله بل كلام القس ورقة ومحمد ..
قرانك هذا الذي جعله محمد كمذكرات شخصية يدون فيها اخبارة وغرامياتة واحواله ....

واكذوبة انجيل عيسى وما يقولة قرانك عن عيسى هو من تاليف القس ورقة نقلا عن انجيلة المزيف العبراني الذي كان يترجمة من العبرية للعربية ومحمدك جالس بحضنة ..

يا زميل لدينا التاريخ الكنسي الذي يفضح قرانك ويعريه ولدينا كل الاناجيل والعهد القديم القانوني منه والمزيف ولدينا احاديثكم وتاريخ العالم الذي يكشف زيف قرانك وكذبه ..

انت تستشهد بكتاب كاذب لا انت ولا كل امة محمد تقدر تثبت الوهيتة ....

*


----------



## Basilius (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*نرجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع *
*الموضوع يتكلم عن البشارات الوهمية الخبيثة بمحمد هذا و  التي لا اساس لها من الصحة كما تبين من ضعف و قلة حيلة و التواء من يقرها *

*ما خارج ذلك فسوف يحرر *


----------



## Tabitha (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

ايه يا مسلم منك ليه شايفاكم ابتاديتم تعرقم وبطنكم توجعكم وتقلوا ادبكم على استاذي ماي روك واستاذي اثناسيوس 

يا خيبتكم التقيلة بعد ما اتفضح جهلكم مثل محمدكم بعد عجزكم عن اثبات ان المحمد هو النبي المنتظر بالتوراه 

هي مستشفى المجانين باقيت تسمح لنزلاءها بإستخدام الانترنت دلوقتي:   leasantr


وعشان ماتزعلش يامسلم خد الرابط ده به الشواهد اللي ذكر فيها المحمد بالكتاب المقدس 

*إضغط هنا *


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

ليس اول ولا اخر مسلم, الموضوع فيه 14 صفحة تشهد بذلك
اتركوا قليلي الأدب يعوون, فهذا لا ينقصنا شئ بل يزيدهم خزيا و عارا
حتى في محاولة اثبات محمد الفاشلة هي مصحوبة بالسباب و الشتيمة..

لكن نقول الرب يسامحكم و ينور عقولكم و عيونكم..


----------



## fadia2005 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



riyad قال:


> *لن اقدم اعتذاري لامثالك المخمدين واعيد واكرر ان رسولك كان واحد جبان ويولى الدبر كأي جبان
> 
> هنا :
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=205473&postcount=1
> ...



شكرا لك يا اخي في المسيح على ردك له
ونحن على ابواب عيد الميلاد اتمن لك عيد سعيد والله معك:17_1_34[1]:


----------



## Fadie (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

صدقنى يا اثناسيوس انت بطل انك تتعامل مع الشخصيات دى , انا لو كنت مكانك كانت مرارتى اتفقعت من زمان


----------



## Basilius (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



Fadie قال:


> صدقنى يا اثناسيوس انت بطل انك تتعامل مع الشخصيات دى , انا لو كنت مكانك كانت مرارتى اتفقعت من زمان


 
انت استاذي يا فادي عن جد


----------



## Fadie (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

ياعم استاذ ايه بقى صدقنى لو دخلت موضوع زى دة ردى هو "تشرب شاى ولا قهوة؟". ربنا يبارك فيك يا بطل


----------



## محمدي وافتخر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*




> عايز تتطاول عليا ماشي
> اما تتطاول على ديني و صليبي بالبهتان و الخبث المحمدي و دناءتك يبقى همسح بكرامتك و بكرامة محمدك الارض ايها الخائب انت و زملائك
> ردك اكبر دليل على انك مدعي مجرد تدعى بخبث و لا تستطيع ان تجاوب و تثبت مبداك الخبيث من داخل كتاب تقول انة بشر بمحمدك هذا
> Athanasius


يعني يا أخ هل هذا تصرف ناس عقلاء

تزعل لما حد يسب عليكم وعلى مقدساتكم بينما منتداكم عامر بالسب واللعن والطعن دون وجه حق

وكمان لا تعطونا الفرصة للرد - ولو رردنا تحذفون مشاركاتنا - ثم تقولون أننا لا نرد وأننا عاجزون عن الرد

لماذا هذه الأساليب الشيطانية الملتوية؟

يا استاذ اعلم أن المسلمين الملتزمين بدينهم هم أأدب وأفضل وأرحم وأعدل خلق الله

ولم يعرف التاريخ كله أرحم وأعدل من المسلمين الفاتحين كما يقول المفكرون المنصفون من الغرب غير المسلمين

يا أخي تعالى منتدياتنا لتعرف الفرق بيننا وبينكم

تعالى وقارن واحكم بإنصاف

أنتم لا تريدون حوارا علميا - أنتم تريدون حوارا شكليا وهميا بالفعل

تورطون الإخوة المسلمين في الدخول في حوارات معكم ثم تحجرون عليهم وتحذفون مشاركاتهم ولا تسمحون لهم بالرد على ما تلقون من أسئلة وشبهات ونحوها 
وذلك حتى توهموا المساكين بأنكم على علم وأن المسلمين جهلا ولا يستطيعون الرد - مع أن أنكم لا تستيعون الصمود أمام أقل طالب علم من المسلمين لأن كل شبهاتكم واهية وأغلبها كذب وتزوير

يعني أنت تقول أننا لا نستطيع أن نثبت صحة رسالة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام من كتابكم 
أنا أقول لك نبوة رسولنا هي أظهر من الشمس ورب الكعبة ولكنكم تتعمدون الإنكار والجحود والتضليل والتزوير

ولا أدري لصالح من تقومون بمثل هذه العمال؟

يا أخي اعلم أن الدنيا فانية وأن الواحد منا مهما طال به العمر لا بد من نزول القبر ولا بد له من الوقوف بين يدي ربه للحساب 

ووالله لا ينفع الواحد منا إلا اخلاصه وتقواه لربه وطلب مرضاته سبحانه

والله كل ما يقوم به من تضليل وتزوير وجحود سيكون عليه حسرة وندامة يوم القيامة وسوف يتبرأ منه الشيطان الذي زين له عمله وأوهمه أنه بذلك يدافع عن الحق وهو في الحقيقة يدافع عن الشيطان لأن الله تعالى لا يدافع عنه بالباطل وبالكذب والتزوير والتدليس والظلم - كما يحدث هنا

أسأل الله تعالى أن يهدينا جميعا للحق ولما فيه رضاه آمين

بالمناسبة لو كنت تريد أن نجيبك على أسئلتك وأسئلة زملائك - كما طلبت - فنحن على أتم الإستعداد بشرط أن تعطونا الحرية الكاملة في الرد ولا تحذفون شيئا من كلامنا 

لو ضمنت لي هذا خبرني - وشكرا​


----------



## الحوت (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*تفضلوا هذا المحمدي :smil13:
*




محمدي وافتخر قال:


> يعني يا أخ هل هذا تصرف ناس عقلاء
> 
> تزعل لما حد يسب عليكم وعلى مقدساتكم بينما منتداكم عامر بالسب واللعن والطعن دون وجه حق
> ​



*هو فين السب والشتم ..!!!
ما نذكرة عن محمد وربه هو صفات وليست شتائم وعليها بدل الدليل مليون .*





> وكمان لا تعطونا الفرصة للرد - ولو رردنا تحذفون مشاركاتنا - ثم تقولون أننا لا نرد وأننا عاجزون عن الرد



*يا عم اي مداخلات هذه التي تحذف ..!!!
انتم اعجز من ان تردوا على اي شي لانكم لا تعرفون اي شي عن اي شي ...
تردون ان تثبتوا نبؤة محمد بالكتاب المقدس بالوقت الذي لا يعترف قرانكم فيه نهائيا ..
لا انتم قادرين تثبتوا ان محمد نبي ولا قادرين تثبتوا ان القران كلام الله :smil12:
*



> يا استاذ اعلم أن المسلمين الملتزمين بدينهم هم أأدب وأفضل وأرحم وأعدل خلق الله



*اه صحيح واكبر دليل على هذا روسوكم السباب الشتام اللعان الذي كان يأمر بسب الاب والام باقذر الالفاظ .

يا عم هو انت فاكر نفسك تحاور اشخاص اغبياء لا يعرفون شي عن دينك لتضحك علينا بهذا الكلام ..!!!

منتدياتكم مليئة بالسب والشتم على الانبياء والرسل والكتاب المقدس ثم تاتون هنا وتدعون الشرف والاخلاق ..

وعجبي
*


> ولم يعرف التاريخ كله أرحم وأعدل من المسلمين الفاتحين كما يقول المفكرون المنصفون من الغرب غير المسلمين



*هذا الي شاطرين فيه الغرب الغير مسلمين .!!!
ومن اين للغرب الغير مسلمين ان يعرفون هذا ؟
هل قرأؤا القران والتفاسير والاحاديث والفتاوي والسيرة والتاريخ ..!!!
تدنسون المقدسات اليهودية والمسيحيه وتلعونها وتطلبون بدمهم وتذلوهم وتقولون العدل !!!

يا عم روح اضحك بهذا الكلام على اخوتك المحمدين المسلوبه عقولهم والعاطله عن العمل .
*



> يا أخي تعالى منتدياتنا لتعرف الفرق بيننا وبينكم



*جربناهم ولن نعيدها ..
انتم اجبن من تقفوا امام اصغر مسيحي واعجز من ان تردوا على اي شي عن اي شي ..
*




> أنتم لا تريدون حوارا علميا - أنتم تريدون حوارا شكليا وهميا بالفعل



*واين لكم العلم يا بتوع بول البعير واكل البراز الادمي ؟
ما من كنتم تدلكون فضلات محمد باجسادكم وتتباركون فيها ..!!!
*




> تورطون الإخوة المسلمين في الدخول في حوارات معكم ثم تحجرون عليهم وتحذفون مشاركاتهم ولا تسمحون لهم بالرد على ما تلقون من أسئلة وشبهات ونحوها


*
يا سلام ..!!!
لا ما هو باين ...!!!
انتم تعجزون عن الرد على اصغر سؤال ولا تعرفون اي شي عن اي شي .. بل لا تعرفون دينكم حتى ...
الافضل لم ان تقفون صامتين ونحن نعلكم ما تجهلونة عن دينكم .*



> وذلك حتى توهموا المساكين بأنكم على علم وأن المسلمين جهلا ولا يستطيعون الرد - مع أن أنكم لا تستيعون الصمود أمام أقل طالب علم من المسلمين لأن كل شبهاتكم واهية وأغلبها كذب وتزوي


ر

*اه صحيح صحيح ..
لا ما هو باين عليكم ... :t33:
روح جيب اكبر شيخ من شيوخك لاجعله يولى الدبر كرسولك وهو يصرخ مستغيثا .
*




> أنا أقول لك نبوة رسولنا هي أظهر من الشمس ورب الكعبة ولكنكم تتعمدون الإنكار والجحود والتضليل والتزوير



*ليس فقط انتم اعجز من ان تثبتون نبؤة رسولكم بل اعجز من ان تثبتوا ان الله انزل كتاب اسمه قران ايضا ...

سيبك من هذا الكلام الفارغ عن نبؤة محمد فلا انت وكل شيوخك في كل ارجاء العالم يقدروا على اثبات نبؤتة ...

وبلاش ندخل في اخلاقة واخلاق رب القران ماشي يا زميل خلي الطابق مستور ...
*



> ولا أدري لصالح من تقومون بمثل هذه العمال؟



*اي عمال هذه :t33:
قصدك عمال النظافه :smil16:
*




> والله كل ما يقوم به من تضليل وتزوير وجحود سيكون عليه حسرة وندامة يوم القيامة وسوف يتبرأ منه الشيطان الذي زين له عمله وأوهمه أنه بذلك يدافع عن الحق وهو في الحقيقة يدافع عن الشيطان لأن الله تعالى لا يدافع عنه بالباطل وبالكذب والتزوير والتدليس والظلم - كما يحدث هنا



*اي كذب واي تدليس ..!!!!
قرانك لا يحوي سوى خرافات واساطير تعجزون من الصمود امامها ولا تقدرون ان تردوا بحرف عليها وتقول تدليس ..!!!
*



> بالمناسبة لو كنت تريد أن نجيبك على أسئلتك وأسئلة زملائك - كما طلبت - فنحن على أتم الإستعداد


*
اه لا ما هو باين كثير ...
بدليل كل اخوتك المحمدين يفرون هاربين امام اصغر سؤال ..,,
هذا الي فالحين فيه تقولون نحن على اتم الاستعداد وحينما يبدأ الحوار تفرون كرسولكم وتولون الدبر .*


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

كافي خروج عن الموضوع يا محمدي, عندك شئ مفيد في ضمن الموضوع اطرحه و ناقش, اما اذا كنت مفلس كالبقية و لا عندك سوى البكاء و العويل لأننا نفضح في كل يوم من كذبكم المحمدي, فمكانك ليس هنا
اي مشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع سأتعامل معها كتشتيت و هروب

اتعلموا شوية نظام...


----------



## محمدي وافتخر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*




> riyad قال:
> 
> 
> > *تفضلوا هذا المحمدي :smil13:
> ...


​


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



محمدي وافتخر قال:


> > ​
> > كثير من كبار قساوستكم آمنوا وأسلموا فقط بسبب البشارات الموجودة في كتابكم عن رسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام​
> > وهم أعلم منكم بمراحل ولكنكم قوم تجحدون - هداكم الله ​
> 
> ...


----------



## Basilius (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*يا اخ ياللي بتتحدي *

*جاوب على ما لم يستطع اخوك اجابتة في اثبات بشارة محمد المزعومة الخبيثة في الكتاب المقدس   مادامك تتحدي *

*واولهم لنختبرك *
*مادامك تتحدي و تقول اننا نهرب *
*اخوك قال ان الروح القدس المعزي هو محمد *
*اذن فلتثبت من الكتاب المقدس و بالنص و بتفسيرة المسيحي ان محمد منبثق من الاب في الثالوث الاقدس و اذا كان محمد هو الروح القدس الاقنوم فما هو الروح القدس اللذي نعلمة *

واخر انذار 
كفاكم خروج عن الموضوع والا ستحذف كل ما هو خارج عن الموضوع وهذا اخر انذار عشان لما نحذف متقولوش اننا بنهرب


----------



## الحوت (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*لن ارد على هذا المخمدي لكي لا نشتت الموضوع اكثر فنصف الموضوع بعيدا عن المضمون ويحتاج الى حذف نصفه :fun_oops:

اسمع يا مسيو متحدي بدون كلام فارغ وثرثرة فارغه ان كنت تملك المقدرة في اثبات ان اسم مخمدك مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس عليك بالاول الاتي ..

اثبات ان الكتاب المقدس هو التوراة والانجيل الذي يدعي القران ان اسم محمد مكتوب فيهم 

اما قولك بتحريف الكتاب المقدس فهذا كذب لان لا قرانك ولا مخمدك ولا الصحابه ولا التابعين يعرفون شي اسمة كتاب مقدس هذه نقطة .

النقطة الثانيه لا مخمدك ولا الصحابه ولا التابعين استطاعوا اثبات تحريف واحد من حروفة .

الانجيل الذي يدعي قرانك ان اسم محمد موجوده فيه هو انجيل عيسى يعني ليس العهد الجديد الذي بين ايدينا ولو جمعت كل أمة محمد في كل ارجاء الارض لن يقدروا ان يثبتوا ان للمسيح انجيل انزله ربك اللات والعزى وكان معه على الارض ..

فهذه تخاريف القس ورقة ومحمد الذين قاموا بتاليف قرانك .

اما التوراة التي يدعى قرانك ان اسم محمد مكتوب فيها هل لك ان تخبرنا ما هي هذه التوراة ؟ ما هي محتوياتها ؟ هل لها اسفار ؟ هل لها اصحاحات ؟ هل اخبرك رسولك او الصحابه او التابعين ان اسم مخمدك مكتوب فيها ؟ هل اثبتوا ذلك ؟ هل قالوا لك اين موجود وفي اي مكان فيها ؟ هل لديكم نسخها او اي نسخة من انجيل عيسى الخرافي الذي لا يوجود له الا في بخيال مؤلفي قرانك ؟

اسمع يا شاطر روح العب بعيد احسنلك وبلاش كلمة تحدى هذه لانك اعجز من ان تنطق بها .*


----------



## محمدي وافتخر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

قلت لك بما انك تتحدى فتلتزم بما طلبناة 
قبل ان تتكلم جاوب على الاسئلة التي لم يستطع اخوك ان يجاوبها و الا فلتصمت 
تفسيرات النصوص بالتفاسير المسيحية الابائية و الكتاب المقدس 
مش هتطلعلي اية يا ظريف و تلصقلي بها تفاسير خبيثة اسلامية حقيرة 
و الا ستضع نفسك في موقف محرج 
و اخر انذار لك ايها المتحدي 
لن اسمح لك بتفاسير خارج المسيحية تضعف مع سؤال بسيط 
فلتجاوب ما عجز عنة اخوتك اولا ايها المتحدي 
واخر انذار لك و كفاك خبث و تطويل للموضوع 
Athanasius


----------



## الحوت (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



محمدي وافتخر قال:


> قبل أن أبدأ الحوار أحب أن أعلمكم أنني سأستدل  على نبيينا عليه الصلاة والسلام من بآيات كتابكم الذي تقدسونه وتؤمنون به .
> ​



*
قبل هذا عليك ان تثبت ان التوراة والانجيل الذي يدعيهم قرانك هما الكتاب المقدس ..

قرانك يقول ان اسم محمد مذكور في التوراة والانجيل اليس كذلك ؟

وانا في انتظارك لكي تثبت لنا ان التوراة والانجيل هما الكتاب المقدس واذهب واجمع كبار علماء الاسلام من كل انحاء الكره الارضية وليثبتوا هذا ان استطعت والا فشبهتك ساقطة من جذروها leasantr*


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

يا محمدي يالي تتحدانا, نحن قبلنا التحدي و نتحداك بالمقابل, فهل انت قادر ام عاجز كالبقية؟

اذا قادر, رد على المشاركة التالية

و اذا عاجز, فرد اي رد تريده, فالرسالة ستصل لنا و للقارئ اذا كنت اهلا للتحدي ام لا

و ما تنسى تجيبلنا كبار القسسة :gy0000:




Athanasius قال:


> *يا اخ ياللي بتتحدي *
> 
> *جاوب على ما لم يستطع اخوك اجابتة في اثبات بشارة محمد المزعومة الخبيثة في الكتاب المقدس مادامك تتحدي *
> 
> ...


----------



## محمدي وافتخر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*


محمدي وافتخر قال:



قلت لك بما انك تتحدى فتلتزم بما طلبناة 
قبل ان تتكلم جاوب على الاسئلة التي لم يستطع اخوك ان يجاوبها و الا فلتصمت 
تفسيرات النصوص بالتفاسير المسيحية الابائية و الكتاب المقدس 
مش هتطلعلي اية يا ظريف و تلصقلي بها تفاسير خبيثة اسلامية حقيرة 
و الا ستضع نفسك في موقف محرج 
و اخر انذار لك ايها المتحدي 
لن اسمح لك بتفاسير خارج المسيحية تضعف مع سؤال بسيط 
فلتجاوب ما عجز عنة اخوتك اولا ايها المتحدي 
واخر انذار لك و كفاك خبث و تطويل للموضوع 
Athanasius

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا استاذ أنا كنت متأكد من هذا

أنتم لا تريدون حوارا - أنتم تريدون اللف والدوران والخبث والنفاق والغباء

نعم الغباء أتدري كيف؟

لأنك تريد أن تلزمني بتفسيراتكم  الخبيثة الغبية المتخلفة التي لا يمكن أن يقتنع بها إلا من يعبد الخروف لأنه يتشرب من علم الخروف الغزير

لا أدري كيف تريد أن تلزمني بتفسيرات قساوستكم الخبثاء الذين لا علم عندهم ولا عقل ولا منطق

علمائكم الأغبياء يقولون في تفسيراتهم أن المسيح مثل موسى 

ولا أدري كيف يكون المسيح مثل موسى؟

أيها الأغبياء ألا تقولون أن المسيح هو الله ؟ فكيف يكون مثل موسى؟

على من تضحكون؟ تضحكون على الخرفان أتباعكم أما نحن فلا وألف لا

المسيح ليس مثل موسى أبدا وما يقوله علمائكم هو عين التخلف والغباء والحماقة

بل إن كتابك نفسه يقول ( ولم يظهر في بني إسرائيل نبي مثل موسى )

فكيف يقول هؤلاء الخبثاء أن المسيح مثل موسى؟


على فكرة أنا سجلت كل المشاركات وانتظروا فضيحتكم الكبرى وفضيحة منتداكم أيها الخبثاء

أتحداكم أيها الحمقى أن تبقوا هذه المشاركة ولا تحذفوها

لو كنت رجلا أبقوها ولا تحذفوها

لا أعتقد  أنكم ستفعلون أيها الخراف الضالة

الى الجحيم أنتم وعقولكم المتخلفة

أولا لأنك 
*​


----------



## Basilius (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



محمدي وافتخر قال:


> *يا استاذ أنا كنت متأكد من هذا*​
> *أنتم لا تريدون حوارا - أنتم تريدون اللف والدوران والخبث والنفاق والغباء*​
> *نعم الغباء أتدري كيف؟*​
> *لأنك تريد أن تلزمني بتفسيراتكم الخبيثة الغبية المتخلفة التي لا يمكن أن يقتنع بها إلا من يعبد الخروف لأنه يتشرب من علم الخروف الغزير*​
> ...


 

*مثلما قال الاستاذ روك *



> يا محمدي يالي تتحدانا, نحن قبلنا التحدي و نتحداك بالمقابل, فهل انت قادر ام عاجز كالبقية؟
> 
> اذا قادر, رد على المشاركة التالية
> 
> ...




*فردك اكبر دليل على عجزك *
*بل و تشتيتك الموضوع الى نقاط اخرى غير نقطة المعزي يعتبر هروب مخزي *
*ملحوظة ... لو شتمت و اهنت تفاسيري المسيحية و نعتها بمثل ما قلت همسح بكرامتك انت و محمدك الارض *
*فنات انسان خبيث و مش بس كدة قليل الادب و سليط اللسان مثلك مثل اخوتك *
*هروبا موفقا يا محمدي *
*صدقت استاذي روك عندما قلت انة سيهرب *
*سلام يا متحدي يا سليط اللسان *
*الى جنة الحوريات و الى احضان محمدك في البحيرة المتقدة باذن الرب*


----------



## Fadie (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*بارك الله فيك يا شيخنا اثناسيوس*

*ستظل هذه المداخلة تتحدى كل محمدى , فهل يجرؤ احدهم على الاجابة؟*​ 


> *يا اخ ياللي بتتحدي
> 
> جاوب على ما لم يستطع اخوك اجابتة في اثبات بشارة محمد المزعومة الخبيثة في الكتاب المقدس مادامك تتحدي *
> 
> ...


 
*بس سؤال جامد يا اثناسيوس*


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



محمدي وافتخر قال:


> *يا استاذ أنا كنت متأكد من هذا*​
> *أنتم لا تريدون حوارا - أنتم تريدون اللف والدوران والخبث والنفاق والغباء*​
> *نعم الغباء أتدري كيف؟*​
> *لأنك تريد أن تلزمني بتفسيراتكم الخبيثة الغبية المتخلفة التي لا يمكن أن يقتنع بها إلا من يعبد الخروف لأنه يتشرب من علم الخروف الغزير*​


​بالظبط كما رسمنا له و كما توقعناه, فهل تعلم كيف توقعنا توقعنا الصحيح؟
لأنك لست اول و لا اخر مسلم يتبع نفس الأسلوب المخزي

تحديتنا و قبلنا تحديك و تحديناك بالمقابل و طلبنا منك اول دليل, فما كان ردك؟ سب و شتم للأشخاص و التفاسير, فهل هذا رد يا محمدي يا عاقل؟​ 
*



لا أدري كيف تريد أن تلزمني بتفسيرات قساوستكم الخبثاء الذين لا علم عندهم ولا عقل ولا منطق

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



علمائكم الأغبياء يقولون في تفسيراتهم أن المسيح مثل موسى ​ 
ولا أدري كيف يكون المسيح مثل موسى؟​ 
أيها الأغبياء ألا تقولون أن المسيح هو الله ؟ فكيف يكون مثل موسى؟​ 
على من تضحكون؟ تضحكون على الخرفان أتباعكم أما نحن فلا وألف لا​ 
المسيح ليس مثل موسى أبدا وما يقوله علمائكم هو عين التخلف والغباء والحماقة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​
انتقاصك للقسسة و الكهنة لن يضرهم بشئ, فأنت مف فيض حقد قلبك تتكلم, و لا اعرف لماذا تصفهم بالخبثاء و الأغبياء, لا و تماديت في وقاحتك و قلة أدبك لتصف حتى من يحاورك هنا

الم تتحدانا؟ الم نقبل تحديك؟ الم نعلن تخدينا لك و للقساوسة المزعومين؟

فلماذا قلة الأدب؟ 
هل تريد ان نطردك لتصبح شهيدا بطلا و تقول المسيحيين طردوني لأني تحديتهم؟

يا خيبتك يا ولد..
​​



بل إن كتابك نفسه يقول ( ولم يظهر في بني إسرائيل نبي مثل موسى )​ 
فكيف يقول هؤلاء الخبثاء أن المسيح مثل موسى؟​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​ياااه, هو انت مغيب للدرجة هذه؟

لنرى مع بعض نص سفر التثنية

التثنية الأصحاح 34 العدد 10 

[Q-BIBLE] 
وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

النص يقول انه لم يقم بعد نبي مثل موسى
ايه انه لم يكن نبي مثل موسى في ذلك الوقت, فهل تعرف الفارق الزمني بين موسى و المسيح؟

يا حلاوتك..​*​ 
*



على فكرة أنا سجلت كل المشاركات وانتظروا فضيحتكم الكبرى وفضيحة منتداكم أيها الخبثاء

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​شئ رائع, انقل للبقية هزيمتك و قلة ادبكم و عدم قبولكم للتحدي المردود, و لا تنسى تنقل تحدينا لكل المنتدى الخربة التي تنقل الموضوع لها, عسى ان نحظى بمسلم يجرأ الحوار (شخصيا يائس من هذا الطلب :t31​ 
*



أتحداكم أيها الحمقى أن تبقوا هذه المشاركة ولا تحذفوها

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



لو كنت رجلا أبقوها ولا تحذفوها​ 
لا أعتقد أنكم ستفعلون أيها الخراف الضالة​ 
الى الجحيم أنتم وعقولكم المتخلفة​ 
أولا لأنك ​ 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​
​قبلنا تحديك مجددا و سنبقي على ردك, لأن اظهرت لنا من هو المسلم الذي يتحدى

فكما قلنا سابقا, ان اردت قبول التحدي سترد على اول دليل, او انك ستقلبه شتيمة و سباب تسترجي الطرد لتكونا بطلا في اعين نفسك..

لكن ردك هذا هو هدية منك, شكرا لك و لمشاركتك و لبيان للناس اجمع من هو المسلم الذي يتحدى..

و الى مسلم اخر, و تحدي اخر و هروب اخر :t11:​
*


----------



## Tabitha (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



محمدي وافتخر قال:


> *
> ...
> 
> أنتم لا تريدون حوارا - أنتم تريدون اللف والدوران والخبث والنفاق والغباء
> ...




بعد كل هذا الانحطاط وقلة الأدب والتفاهات تأتي وتقول بكل سماجة ...





محمدي وافتخر قال:


> *
> 
> 
> على فكرة أنا سجلت كل المشاركات وانتظروا فضيحتكم الكبرى وفضيحة منتداكم أيها الخبثاء
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه

فضيحتنا احنا!!!

بأمانة انا بضحك من قلبي.................

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اصل أحنا اللي هربنا مثل الدجاجة من الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة بالموضوع! 


احنا اللي جينا بأخر الموضوع ماليناه سباب وشتائم!
محاولة يائسة عشان الادارة تفصلك عشان قلة أدبك وتروح توهم اخوانك من اتباع المحمد ان الادارة فصلتك لعلمك الغزير!!!!!!!  :t19:

صدقني انا بحييك لو فعلا نقلت هذا الموضوع لمنتديات الجهل بتاعتكم 


صدق اللي قال اصحاب العقول فـ..............



وبالنهاية انا بحيي جميع اخواتي المسيحيين اللي شاركوا بالموضوع 
وماتستغربوش من سذاجة عقل  المحمدي الفخور اوانحطاط اخلاقه هو واخوانه
هم  فقط نموذج صغير من نبيهم والاههم المحمد . 





اه .... ماتنساش تصور مشاركتي وتنزلها بمنتديات لعب العيال بتاعتكم :new6:  
ربنا يسامحك ويهديك يا محمدي فخور


----------



## الحوت (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> *فأنتم أغبياء وخبثاء وحمقى ومغفلين ومتخلفين
> 
> نحن ما افترينا عليكم لأن هذه هي حقيقتكم *


*
معلش ما هو سافل مثل محمد الخنزير حفيد القردة سباب وشتام ..

وعلى فكره يا جماعة هذه مش شتائم لاني اثبتها بالساحة الاسلامية واقفل كل المخمدين فمهم ولم يقدر اي مخمدي فيهم الرد بالاضافة على انهم شوية بقر وبعير كما قال عنهم رسولهم الخنزير ..

ولا ننسى عمر الذي قال عن امة محمد انهم (يتسافدون كالحمير) :new6:

فهذا هو حال المسلم حينما يعجز عن الرد يلجأ الى السباب والتمثل باخلاق رسوله الخنزير حفيد القردة كما قال الشيخ الترابي .*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



> ( إن اختياري لمحمد ليقود قائمة أكثر أشخاص العالم تأثيراً في البشرية قد يدهش بعض القراء وقد يعترض عليه البعض .. ولكنه كان ( أي محمد) الرجل الوحيد في التاريخ الذي حقق نجاحاً بارزاً في كل من المستوى الديني والدنيوي )


 

*ايوه النجاح واضح والنتائج هو تخلف كل الدول الاسلامية* :t33:


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*الأستاذ / ... وأفتخر *
*يا استاذ اعلم أن ..... الملتزمين بدينهم هم أأدب وأفضل وأرحم وأعدل خلق الله*

*وما الذي يجعلهم بهذة الصفات 

هل هم كموسى *

*هل أخرجوا ماءً من الصخرة لتابعية *

*وهل أتوا بطـعـام من السـمـاء لتابعية *

*وهل حولوا الماء المر في مارة الى مياه عزبة *

*وهل شقوا البحر الأحمر وسار كما في اليابسة *

*وهل نجوهم من ثم الثعابين بحية النحاس حين ضلوا*

*هل هم كإيليا *

*الذي طلب ناراً من السماء فإستجاب الله له فنزلت نار الرب وأكلت الذبيحة*

*وهل إستطاع أن يُوقف المطر كما فعل إيليا فلم ُتمطر ثلاثة سنين وستة أشهر*

*وهل هم كيشوع *

*الذي أوقف الشمس في كبد السماء كما هو مكتوب :*

*يشوع 10 : 12 *
*حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلرَّبَّ, يَوْمَ أَسْلَمَ الرَّبُّ الأَمُورِيِّينَ أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ, أَمَامَ عُيُونِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «يَا شَمْسُ دُومِي عَلَى جِبْعُونَ, وَيَا قَمَرُ عَلَى وَادِي أَيَّلُونَ». *

*لاإجابة لا ثم لا ثم لا ثم لا .... وألف لا *



*:t37:    لا تتحاور وعلمك قليل    :t37:*​


----------



## Basilius (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*ساصرف نظري عن حقارتك و دناءتك و تربيتك الاسلامية القذرة يا حفيد يعفور الحمار اللذي تكلم و شهد لحمار مثلة بالحمورية *
*ولننظر معا هروبك المخزي *
*كان اول سؤال لي هو *

*



يا اخ ياللي بتتحدي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *جاوب على ما لم يستطع اخوك اجابتة في اثبات بشارة محمد المزعومة الخبيثة في الكتاب المقدس مادامك تتحدي *
> 
> *واولهم لنختبرك *





> *مادامك تتحدي و تقول اننا نهرب *
> *اخوك قال ان الروح القدس المعزي هو محمد *
> *اذن فلتثبت من الكتاب المقدس و بالنص و بتفسيرة المسيحي ان محمد منبثق من الاب في الثالوث الاقدس و اذا كان محمد هو الروح القدس الاقنوم فما هو الروح القدس اللذي نعلمة *


 
بقالنا اكثر من اربع صفحات نترجي مسلم لكي يجاوب اجابة واضحة صريحة من داخل الكتاب المقدس و لكننا لم نرى مسلم واحد الى الان يجاوب ... لماذا ؟؟ لدناءة و خبث مبداكم .. هل في اجاباتك اجبت بالتفاسير المسيحية ؟؟ بلاش هل اجبت بالمسيحية ام بالاسلام ؟؟؟ الاجابة باثنين بالاسلام و بدناءتك 
هذا كان اول سؤال و نقطة بسيطة و من الطبيعي لصاحب مبدا ان يثبتة من داخل كتاب يقول ان بشر بهذا المحمد و يشرح لنا بالكتاب و في الكتاب و المسيحية و يعضد من زعمة و لكنها مزاعم دنيئة مثل اصحابها 




> يا استاذ - أنتم وقساوستكم الأغبياء الذين يحملون الكلام ما لا يحتمل ويخالفون كل عقل ومنطق ولغة وعرف وكل شيء
> 
> أريد أن أفهم كيف يكون المسيح مثل موسى مع أنه هو الله كما يعتقد سعادة القساوسة وبالطبع كما تعتقدون أنتم أيضا أيها الأتباع العميان؟
> 
> ...


 
قليل الادي وواطي في كلامك 



> تكفي هذه ولا تريد واحدة أخرى لأثبت لك كذب قساوستكم
> 
> ش 21: 13 وحي من جهة بلاد العرب.في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين


*يا دنىء لا تشتم *
*ادي المسلم لما يتزنق بيعمل 3 حاجات *
*1- بيقل ادب اهلة و يبين مدى دناءتة و حقارتة *
*2- بيهرب لنصوص اخرى *
*3- بيفسر على مزاج اهلة و لما نسالة سؤال بسيط على تفاسيرة بيهرب *
*حتى الاية الكريمة من اشعياء مش جايبها كلها *
*الاية من سفر اشعياء و الاصحاح الواحد و العشرون* 
[q-bible]
*وحي من جهة بلاد العرب في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين.هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان ارض تيماء و افوا الهارب بخبزه. فأنهم من أمام السيوف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول و من أمام القوس المشدودة و من أمام شدة الحرب. فانه هكذا قال لي السيد في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار. و بقية عدد قسي أبطال بني قيدار تقل لان الرب اله إسرائيل قد تكلم*[/q-bible]
*يعلن الوحي هنا أن بابل ستسحق القبائل المجاورة ددان وقيدار وهم تجار بين بلاد العرب وترشيش. والنبي يصور حالهم. وقد هربوا عن طريق تجارتهم (بسبب الحرب) ولجأوا للصحراء ينشدون الأمان في القفر. وهؤلاء الهاربين من آلام ضيقات الحرب ينادون أهل تيماء ليقدموا لهم يد المعونة، وهم يكادون يهلكون عطشاً وجوعا... و الاخ الاهبل مش عارف ان كل هذة نبؤات عن حروب ممالك مع ممالك . وقيدار = أشهر قبيلة في العرب وذكرت هنا بالنيابة وتمت النبوءة بهجوم سرجون علي بلاد العرب خلال سنة من النبوة *
*فالمطلوب من جنابك الان هو ان تثبت ان محمد جاء بعد هذة النبؤة بسنة فقط كما يقول في النص " في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفني كل مجد قيدار " فهل جاء محمد وقت سرجون ؟؟ و جاء بعد نبوة اشعياء بسنة اي قبل الميلاد ؟؟ وهل محمد هو سرجون ؟؟؟ وهل جاء محمد قبل الميلاد ؟؟؟؟ و اذا كان هذا محمد فمن هو محمد هذا اللذي جاء بعد المسيح بستمائة سنة تقريبا و نشر دين اسماة الاسلام هل هو محمد زائف ؟؟؟؟ ام هو نصاب و محتال احتال واخذ لقب محمد اللذي جاء بعد نبوة اشعياء بعام اللذي هو سرجون ؟؟ فمن هذا السارق المدعو محمد بن عبد اللات اللذي انتحل شخصية محمد اللذي تكلم عنة اشعياء كما تقول و جاء بعد نبوة اشعياء بسنة و حارب و كان اسمة الثاني سرجون ؟؟؟ ياريت الاخ يفيدنا *
*ملحوظة هامة جدا للقارىء ... ذكر هذا الاخ لتلك النبوة فية شيئان *
*الاول و هو هروبة من الاجابة على النقطة البسيطة التي طرحناها حول المعزي *
*الثاني هو توضيح مدى الخبث و اللؤم الاسلامي في اقتطاع النصوص و تفسيرها على الهوى لقلة حيلة المدعي و جهلة الشنيع .... نرجو الاجابة و عدم التهرب *

*نشوف الشبهة التانية و الهروب المخزي لهذا اليعفوري كلاكيت للمرة العشرين *



> *وكمان ازيدك واحدة *
> 
> *سفر إشعياء الإصحاح 29 : 12*
> *((أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: «اقْرَأْ هَذَا» فَيَقُولُ: « لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ».))*
> ...




*المشكلة ان المسلم مفكر نفسة زكي *
*الهروب الثاني المخزي لذكرة نقطة اخرى و محاولة تشتيتة للموضوع و لكن هيهات ايها اليعفوري *
*تفسيراتك الاسلامية دي تحت جزمتي لا اكترث لها ابدا *
*بل بالعكس فهي تزيد من خزيك و عارك فانت تاخذ نص من دين و تفسرة بدين اخر *
*طظ في اسلامك و تفسيراتة *
*الاية الكريمة من سفر اشعياء تقول *

[q-bible]
*أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَكَبَ عَلَيْكُمْ رُوحَ سُبَاتٍ وَأَغْمَضَ عُيُونَكُمُ. الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَرُؤَسَاؤُكُمُ النَّاظِرُونَ غَطَّاهُمْ. وَصَارَتْ لَكُمْ رُؤْيَا الْكُلِّ مِثْلَ كَلاَمِ السِّفْرِ الْمَخْتُومِ الَّذِي يَدْفَعُونَهُ لِعَارِفِ الْكِتَابَةِ قَائِلِينَ: "اقْرَأْ هَذَا " فَيَقُولُ: " لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ لأَنَّهُ مَخْتُومٌ". أَوْ يُدْفَعُ الْكِتَابُ لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: " اقْرَأْ هَذَا " فَيَقُولُ:" لاَ أَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَةَ"*[/q-bible]

*الاية واضحة تماما الوضوح فاللة يوبخ اسرائيل و يوصفهم بالشخص اللذي يعرف الكتابة لكنة لا يريد ان يقرا و بالشخص اللذي لا يعرف الكتابة و يقال لة اقرا فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ... فهنا توبيخ *
*هو توبيخ من الله لانغماس بني إسرائيل في الخطية والإثم وعدم فهمهم لأقواله ورؤاه وإعلاناته، كما سبق أن وبّخهم في بداية السفر قائلاً " اَلثَّوْرُ يَعْرِفُ قَانِيهِ وَالْحِمَارُ مِعْلَفَ صَاحِبِهِ أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ " (أشعياء1/3). لذا يقول لهم في هذه الآيات " الرب سكب عليكم روح ذهول. وأغمض عيون أنبيائكم وغطي وؤوس الرائين بينكم فصارت جميع رؤياكم غامضة كأقوال كتاب مختوم تناولونه لمن يعرف القراءة وتقولون له أقرأ هذا فيجيب لا أقدر لأنّه مختوم. ثم تناولونه لمن لا يعرف القراءة وتقولون له اقرأ هذا فيجيب لا أعرف القراءة "!! أي لا يستطيع أن يقرأه سواء من كان يعرف القراءة لأنّه مختوم، ولا من لايعرف القراءة لأنه لايعرف القراءة أصلاً سواء كان السفر مختومًا أو حتى غير مختوم ....*
*فاذا كنت توافق على استخدام محمدك كمثال للتوبيخ و كمثال للعصيان وكمثال للشخص الكسول و العاصي فهذا شانك و هنيئا لك بة و اعتراف جميل منك كون انك تقر ان محمد هو رمز العصيان و يشبة بة الامم العاصية لالهها و يضرب بة المثل في الغباء و العصيان ..... شهادة اشكرك عليها فانت فعلا بينت محمد على حقيقتة ... شكرا يا صديقنا ... " محمد رمز الغباء و العصيان " *

*ناتي الان للمهزلة الكبرى و الكلام اللذي يؤكد ما قلناة فيك من انك مجرد مدعي هارب *

*



إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 16 : 7-14

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *((* 7 لكني أقول لكم الحق انه خير لكم أن انطلق لأنه أن لم انطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي و لكن أن ذهبت أرسله إليكم* 8 و متى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية و على بر و على دينونة* 9 أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي* 10 و أما على بر فلاني ذاهب إلى أبي و لا ترونني أيضا* 11 و أما على دينونة فلان رئيس هذا العالم قد دين* 12 أن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا لأقول لكم و لكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن* 13 و أما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به و يخبركم بأمور آتية* 14 ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي و يخبركم* ))*


*



			"إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي" ذهاب المسيح شرط لحضور المعزي لأنه لم يأت رسولين بشريعتين في نفس الوقت .محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو المقصود أما الروح فقد حضر أثناء وجود عيسى عليه السلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**شايفين يا خوانا الهروب و الخزي الاسلامي *
*نعم جاء المعزي بعد المسيح فالروح القدس جاء بعد صعود الكلمة اللذي هو و الروح القدس واحد في الجوهر ... و اذا كنت تقول ان محمد هو المقصود فيا هارب يا خبيث طلبت منك الاتي *
*ان تثبت ان محمد منبثق من الاب في الثالوث الاقنومي المسيحي ومن الكتاب المقدس في كل النصوص و ومن كل كتابات الاباء ان محمد منبثق من الاب .... و ان تقر و تعترف بالثالوث و ان تقر و تعترف ان محمد هو الله الواحد المثلث الاقانيم و ان تقر و تعترف ان محمد هو اقنوم الروح القدس اللذي من عند الاب ينبثق ... مش قالت كدة الاية عن المعزي ايها الخبيث ؟؟؟ ولا نسيتها ؟؟؟؟؟ ..... ((( هروبا موفقا يا جبان ))) *
*و عليك ايضا ان تثبت بما انك تقول ان الروح القدس حضر اثناء عيسى علية السلام بتاعك اللي لو شفتة خلية يمسحلي جزمتي ... عليك ان تثبت ان الروح القدس حل على تلاميذ المسيح قبل صعود الكلمة و هنا انت تتناقض مع نفسك فالدناءة و الخبث ينفضح في كل كلمة من كلامك انت قلت ان من شروط المعزي انة ياتي بعد المسيح فياريت تثبت لنا ان محمد حل على تلاميذ المسيح و انة ارشدهم بالوحي الالهي لكتابة الاناجيل و البشارات و العهد الجديد بشارة بالمسيح يسوع الرب الفادي المتجسد اللذي صلب و قام في اليوم الثالث ......... ((( مش كدة برضة ولا اية ؟؟؟))) *
*((( هروبا موفقا ))*




*



			" يبكت العالم" دعا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتخويف من عذاب الله سبحانه وتعالى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *"أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي" تدل على أن المعزي يظهر على منكري عيسى عليه السلام*
> *"رئيس العالم" محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه بعث للعالمين جميعاً*
> *"وإن لي أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم ….الآن" دليل على عدم كمال شريعة عيسى عليه السلام*


 
*طظ فيك و في تفسيراتك الاسلامية التي ان كتبت على ورق اتمنع واترفع عن ان امسح بها نعل حذائي اذا اتسخ بالغائط *
*كل دي صفات الروح القدس و قلت لك لو كنت تقول ان محمدا هو الروح القدس فاثبت من الكتاب المقدس و بعيد عن الاسلام يا دنىء و ان تقر و تعترف ان *
*محمد منبثق من الاب *
*محمد هو الاقنوم الثالث في الثالوث المسيحي الواحد جوهريا *
*محمد هو الله *
*الوهية محمد من الكتاب المقدس و بالنص *
*محمد هو الروح الالهية ذاتها في الذات الالهية فهو الله من الكتاب المقدس و بالاسم ...... *
*محمد شهد للمسيح المصلوب و اوحى للتلاميذ بكتابة الاناجيل و البشارات *

*كفايا عليك كدة شكلك لسة صغنون *



*"*


> *روح الحق" وليس الروح القدس وقد عرف محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم *
> *بالصدق والأمانة وقد سبق توضيحه*


*اوبا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*امسك حرامي *
*روح الحق ليس الروح القدس .... ههههههههههههههههه اذن محمد ليس الروح القدس بما انك تقول ان محمد هو روح الحق و ان الروح القدس غير روح الحق *
*مش بقولك غبي و عمال تقع زي الحمار اللي بيتزحلق و يتبط على الارض !*




*"*


> *لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به" تلقى محمد صلى الله *
> *عليه وسلم القرآن الكريم عن جبريل عليه السلام من الله جل جلاله*
> *"ويخبركم بأمور آتية" لقد أثبتت الاكتشافات العلمية العديد من المعجزات في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة كما تحققت معظم نبوءات محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيتحقق باقيها مع مرور الزمن إن شاء الله*
> *"ذاك يمجدني" وردت معجزات المسيح عليه السلام في القرآن الكريم*
> ...


 
*شايفين يا خوانا الحمار المدبوح بيفرفص ازاي ؟ *
*جايب نص و بيفسرة بالاسلام بيثبت شىء من عقيدة يعقيدة اخرى *
*للمرة التانية طظ فيك انت و تفاسيرك الاسلامية الاقل مرتبة من الغائط *
*جاوب الاسئلة الاولى ان قدرت وقولي كمان و اثبت ان محمد اخذ من الاب و اعطانا .... و اثبتلي ان محمد مجد المسيح المصلوب و مجد المسيح الفادي و اعترف و اقر بالفداء و الصلب بما انك اخذات مقطع من كتاب يقول ان محمد مجد المسيح ((( دة على كلامك )) فيجب ان تلتزم بكل ما قيل في الكتاب ... في الكتاب قيل ان المسيح صلب و قام ... و انت تقول ان مجد المسيح استنادا الى هذا الكتاب ... اذن فلتثبت ان محمد اقر بالصلب و الفداء و متنساش تثبت ان محمد هو الله في الجوهر الروح في الاقنوم *




> *أخوي ما قال أن محمد هو الروح القدس المنبثق من الآب وأنه هو الأقنوم الثالث هذه هي تخاريفكم وهذه هي معتقداتكم أنتم الهبلة والعبيطة*


 
*اكبر دليل على ما قلتة و شوكة في ظهرك *
*يعني سيادتك عمال تتكلم و تستشهد بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس و تقول انها محمد و النص اللذي يتكلم عن الروح القدس ايضا لكنة يقول انة منبثق من الاب و لانك مش عارف تفسرة ولا عارف تقول حاجة و اتزنقت قلت على النص دة انة هبل .... يعني النص دة هبل و الباقي كويس *


*و مازال مسلسل الهروب مستمرا *


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*متى 1 : 18 *
*أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *

*فالعذراء مريم حبلت بالروح القدس *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*متى 10 : 20 *
*لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ. *

*الذي يتكلم فينا هو الروح القدس*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*متى 28 : 19 *
*فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *

*مرقس 1 : 8 *
*أَنَا عَمَّدْتُكُمْ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَسَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *

*فالمؤمنين يعمدوا بالروح القدس*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*مرقس 1 : 10 *
*وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ. *

*الروح القدس نزل على المسيح من السماء*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لوقا 1 : 41 *
*فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَلاَمَ مَرْيَمَ ارْتَكَضَ الْجَنِينُ فِي بَطْنِهَا وَامْتَلَأَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ *

*الروح القدس يملأ أشخاص ليتكلموا بكلام الله *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يوحنا 3 : 6 *
*اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. *

*الروح القدس يلد الإنسان ليتحول من إنسان جسدي يحب الخطية *

*الى إنسان روحي يعمل اعمال الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*يوحنا 4 :23 *
*وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. *

*الساجدون يسجدون بالروح القدس*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لا يوجد من يستطيع عمل هذة الأفعال إلا الروح القدس *

*والكتاب المقدس أصدق من أي شخص*​


----------



## محمدي وافتخر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*################*

*حُرر لسفالة و تدنى اخلاق كاتبه*

*تحذير و انذار للمحمدى السافل الذى يتخذ من محمد قدوة له*

*اذا رأيت حرفا فيه تطاولا على عقيدتنا و كتابنا و إلهنا ستُطرد شر طردة الى خارج منتدانا المبارك*

*Fadie*​


----------



## Fadie (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

العضو السافل محمدى و اتنيل على عينه , اى حرف فيه تطاول على عقيدتنا ثانية لن ارحمك , واضح؟


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

خلاص يا احبة, الرسالة وصلت و لن نسمح لهذا المحمدي اليعفوري بالأساءة اكثر من ذكل

تحدى و قبلنا تحديه لكنه هرب و ملأ ردوده سبيبة و شتيمة, لكن لا عتب عليه ان كان محمده النجس قليل الفهم و التعليم يسب و يشتم, فعليه ان يأخذ بمحمد الجزمة قدوة له

الرسالة وصلت, و نحن بأنتظار محمدي اخر يقبل تحدينا..


----------



## الحوت (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*والله اني بحسدكم كيف احتملتم كل هذا السب والشتم من قبل المخمدي هذا ..

فانا لم اشاء اتدخل وافصله وخفت ان اكون اتعدى على حقوق اخرين هم الاولى بهذا او انهم ينتظرون لسبب معين معه. *


----------



## خليل هلال مسيحة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*



			بقالنا اكثر من اربع صفحات نترجي مسلم لكي يجاوب اجابة واضحة صريحة من داخل الكتاب المقدس و لكننا لم نرى مسلم واحد الى الان يجاوب ... لماذا ؟؟ لدناءة و خبث مبداكم .. هل في اجاباتك اجبت بالتفاسير المسيحية ؟؟ بلاش هل اجبت بالمسيحية ام بالاسلام ؟؟؟ الاجابة باثنين بالاسلام و بدناءتك
هذا كان اول سؤال و نقطة بسيطة و من الطبيعي لصاحب مبدا ان يثبتة من داخل كتاب يقول ان بشر بهذا المحمد و يشرح لنا بالكتاب و في الكتاب و المسيحية و يعضد من زعمة و لكنها مزاعم دنيئة مثل اصحابها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب اسمع يا مؤدب ويا أخلاق ويا زوق جدا ويا عفيف اللسان خالص أنت وزملائك

الآية في سفر التثنية تقول 

( تث 18: 18	اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به ).

أنتم تقولون  أن المقصود بهذه البشارة هو المسيح صح؟

أقول لكم آسف جدا أن أقبل بهذا لأسباب منطقية جدا أهمها

أن المسيح - كما تعتقدون - هو الله رب العالمين الذي خلق موسى وكل الخلق - أليس كذلك؟

والسؤال هنا - كيف يكون موسى مثل المسيح؟

هل يستوي الله رب العالمين مع عبد ضعيف يحتاج إلى رحمته وعفوه؟

وتأملوا التأكيد على أن هذا النبي المنتظر سيكون مثل موسى ( مِثْلَكَ ).

هذه البشارة لا يمكن أن تنطبق على المسيح باي حال من الأحوال 

هذه البشارة لا تنطبق إلا على رسولنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
لأنه مثل موسى في أشياء كثير جدا :

1- وموسى ومحمد جاء كل واحد منهما بشريعة وطبقت في عهدهما والمسيح ليس له شريعة ولكنه حرص على توراة موسى وشريعتها ووضع تعاليم أخلاقية ، 


2- وموسى ومحمد قادا أتباعهما في الحرب وحاربا الوثنيين وقتلوهم وهدموا أصنامهم ، أما المسيح فلم يفعل ذلك ولم يكن محارباً ،

3- موسى جاء بالتوراة ومحمد جاء بالقرآن. بينما  المسيح لم يات بكتاب كما تزعمون.

3- المسيح ليس له أب بشري بينما موسى ومحمد لهما ابوان ،  وكل منهما مات ميتة طبيعية أما المسيح وفق عقيدتكم  فقد قتل وصلب.


4- وموسى ومحمد كلاهما تزوج وأنجب بنين وبنات أما المسيح فتزعمون أنه لم يتزوج ،

5- وأهم فارق - كما قلنا في البداية - أن المسيح هو الله وفق عقيدتكم  ، بينما موسى ومحمد كل منهما بشر وكل منهما عبد الله ورسوله.  فكيف يكون المسيح مثل موسى؟


والسؤال الآن: من هو النبي المشار إليه في هذا النص؟ هل هو المسيح عليه السلام كما تددعون، أم هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟

أترك الإجابة لكل منصف يريد الحق وأتمنى أن لا تحذف ههذ المشاركة ، كما أتمنى تناقشونا فيما ورد فيها بكل شجاعة ، وأتمنى أن تطرحوا  عقدة الخوف جانبا من مثل هذه النقاشات المهمة.

أأنتظر الرد وليس الحذف والمصادرة واذا فعلتم فحسبنا أن الله تعالى شاهد ومطلع على أعمالنا ويعلم سبحانه  بخائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور

واذا لم تجيبوا وتم الحذف فأنا محتفظ بهذه المشاركة وسوف أنقلها مع ما ستقومون به - سواء الرد عليها أو حذفها -  إلى منتديات أخرى بكل أمانة

فاختاروا لأنفسكم ما تريدون الناس أن يطلعوا عليه منكم

وإني لأدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يهد كل ضال وأن يرشد كل حيران - آمين

وصلى الله على نبيينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

*​


----------



## Basilius (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*طب بس يعني عشان اعرف الاول *
*يعني هتجاوب على الاسئلة السابقة يا من تتحدي ولا هتنقل على شبهات تانية زي دلوقتي كدة و زي اول مرة *
*ستظل الاسئلة موجودة و سيظل عجزك عن اثبات هذة الخرافة موجود في اكثر من نقطة *
*فهل انتهينا من النقاط الاولى لكي تدخل لنقطة ثانية ؟ ام هذا هروب و محاولة للتشتيت *
*من الان فصاعدا لن يسمح بالقفز و التشتيت الا بعد الانتهاء من النقاط السابقة و الاجابة *
*والاسئلة موجودة اما ان تجاوب عليها من داخل الكتاب المقدس و بالتفسير المسيحي و اما ان  تقر بالعجز عن الاجابة *
*اما طرقكم في القفز و التشتيت فلن اسمح بها *
*و لحد ما تيجي ياريت تثبت لي ان امنة بنت وهب يهودية *
*وان محمد الها بجانب كونة انسانا فانت تستند الى النص الكريم  و معنة انك تستند الية يعني تقر بة في اثبات بشارتك المزعومة *
*طيب خد النص كامل بقى *

*



قِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ " 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
فانت استندت الى المقطع اللذي يقول فية الوحي لموسى " مثلك " 
وبما ان سيادتك استندت لة اذن فهو ليس بهبل و لا عبط كما وصفت النصوص التي لم و لن تستطع تفسيرها و تهربت كما الان تتهرب 
ففي اول النص يقول الوحي الالهي " الرب " لموسى " مثلي " و هنا اشارة للاهوت المنتظر 
فالان المطلوب منك اثبات ان محمد هو الله و ان لمحمد لاهوتا و ناسوتا و ان محمد هو يهوة نفسة فهو مثل يهوة فهو يهوة 
وياريت تثبت لنا كمان من الاسلام ناسوت و لاهوت محمد 
ومن الكتاب المقدس و بالاسم ناسوت ولاهوت محمد 

ومازال التشتيت و الهروب مستمرا 
ولم ننسى الاسئلة الاولى فانت مطالب قبل ان تتكلم في هذة النقطة ان تجاوب على اسئلتنا و الا فلتصمت 
تشتيت في هروب 
حاجة تقرف *


----------



## Basilius (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*قرار اداري *

*لن نسمح بعد الان بوضع اي مشاركة او المناقشة في اخر نقطة الا بعد اجابة العضو على النقاط السابقة و اجابة ما طلبناة منة و بالشروط المعلنة مادامة يقر بهذة البشارة الخبيثة المزعومة *

*من يريد النقاش فيبدا من حيث لم يقدر اخوتة ان يجاوبوا *
*الاسئلة حول المعزي و النقاط السابقةى مازالت موجودة و لم نلقى لها رد *
*واي اقتطاع للنصوص بالتفسير الشخصي سيفضح امر صاحبة و يبين قيلة حيلتة و خباثة تفكيرة *


----------



## خليل هلال مسيحة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*


Athanasius قال:



قرار اداري 

لن نسمح بعد الان بوضع اي مشاركة او المناقشة في اخر نقطة الا بعد اجابة العضو على النقاط السابقة و اجابة ما طلبناة منة و بالشروط المعلنة مادامة يقر بهذة البشارة الخبيثة المزعومة 

من يريد النقاش فيبدا من حيث لم يقدر اخوتة ان يجاوبوا 
الاسئلة حول المعزي و النقاط السابقةى مازالت موجودة و لم نلقى لها رد 
واي اقتطاع للنصوص بالتفسير الشخصي سيفضح امر صاحبة و يبين قيلة حيلتة و خباثة تفكيرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مع أن عنوان الموضوع هو ( من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟

وأنت تريد الحديث عن بشارات العهد الجديد فلا مانع عندي وأنا مستعد لهذا بكل ترحيب 
ولكن ممكن تتفضل مشكورا أن تطرح أسئلتك سؤلا سؤلا بإسلوب سهل وواضح حتى تكون مفهمومة ونعدك إن شاء الله أن نجيب عليها

أنتظر ردك
*​


----------



## Basilius (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*مش انا اللي عايز يا حبيبي *
*اخواتك هما اللي اثاروا هذة النقطة *
*و اذا كنت انت نفس الشخص المحمدي و يفتخر   السابق فانت الان تحول مسار الحوار كي لا تجاوب على ما اثرتة انت و ردينا علية *
*وحتى ما اثرتة من قبل كان يضم اجزاء من العهد القديم *

*ام هذة محاولة للتشتيت *

*قريبا سنعرف هل انت المحمدي و تفتخر ام لا *
*واذا كنت انت هو فهذا سيعتبر تشتيتا و هروبا اخر مثل ما فعلت مسبقا *

*ومازلنا سنعمل بهذا القرار *


----------



## Basilius (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*



خليل هلال مسيحة قال:


> *(المعزي) أحب أن أنبهك أيها الباحث - كما تقول في توقيعك ) أنك سيقل تواجدك بسبب الأبحاث العلمية - وهذا أمر جيد*
> *كلمة حديثة على الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس - *​
> *فإن ترجمات القديمة كانت تكتب اسم البارقليط كما هو موجود في النص اليوناني*​
> *وبناء على هذا أقول لك لا بد أن نتناقش حول معنى هذه الكلمة في اللغة اليونانية - ولكن ليس الآن*​
> ...


 


** سواء المعزي وهي الباراكليتوس في اليونانية او الباراكليتوس عموما فهو الروح القدس *

*الان لنرى الهروب و عدم المقدرة على اثبات تلك البشارة *



> *ولماذا تلزمني أن أثبت هذا؟ هل أنا أومن بهذا حتى تلزمني أن اثبته لسعادتك؟
> 
> هل قلت أنا أن محمدا هو الله؟ أو أن له طبيعتين ناسوتية وإلهية؟
> 
> أجبني أيها الباحث المحترم*




*انت قلت ان الروح القدس هو محمد فالمطلوب منك ان تطبق كل صفات الروح القدس على محمد و مش هعيد الاسئلة مرة اخرى *
*و اذا كنت تنفي ان محمد هو الله و هو الاقنوم الثالث في الثالوث فانت الان تنفي تماما ان يكون الروح القدس هو محمد *

*الاخ دخل عمال يقول الروح القدس هو محمد و لما طلبنا منة اسئلة بسيطة بيقول انا لا اؤمن بهذا ... اذن فالروح القدس و المعزي ليس هو محمد *

*من يقول ان الروح القدس هو محمد فليطبق كل ما نقولة و يقولة الكتاب المقدس بالكتاب المقدس على محمد *
*و منها *
*اثبات ان محمد منبثق من الاب من الكتاب المقدس و بالاسم *
*اثبات لاهوت محمد و انة الروح القدس في الاقنوم و الله في الجوهر *
*اثبات الوهية محمد و انة هو الله *

*وغيرها الكثير *
*لم ارى في حياتي تشتيتا وهروبا ومحاولة للمماطلة مثل هذا *
*يدعي ان محمد هو الروح القدس و لما تيجي اية تتكلم عن ان الروح القدس منبثق من الاب يقول  عليها هبلة لانة اتزنق و مش عارف يجاوب و لما نطبق صفات الروح القدس من الكتاب المقدس على انة الرب المحي الله في الجوهر يقول انا لا اؤمن بهذا يبقى تتخرس و متقولش ان الروح القدس هو محمد و الا فلتثبت ان محمد هو الله في الكتاب المقدس و وانة الاقنوم في الثالوث ثم تقول لنا من هو محمد ابن امنة اذن *

*لن اسمح بالتشتيت و التهرب *
*الاسئلة موجودة و اما انا تجاوبوا عليها او تصمتوا *


----------



## خليل هلال مسيحة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

*حرر بواسطة Athanasius *
*اخر فرصة لك ان لم تجاوب *
*اذا كنت تقول انك لا تؤمن بتفاسيرنا و كتبنا فلماذا تتشدق بالنصوص المسيحية في اثبات بشارة مخمدك ايها الهارب ؟*
*هل لانها تفضح جهلك و خبثك ؟ *
*واحد جاي بيقوا ان محمد هو الروح القدس قلنالة اثبت لنا ان محمد منبثق من الاب و انة هو الله في الجوهر فر و هرب و التوي و شتت الموضوع و الاخر جاي يقول لا اؤمن بكتبكم و بتفاسيركم .... من احضرتة انت هل يقول ان البشر هم الروح القدس نفسة ؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا *
*هروبا موفقا *
*Athanasius*


----------



## Basilius (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

بدانا من اول الموضوع بالرد على البشارة الموعومة في العهد القديم 
ثم بدانا في الاتجاة لنقطة المعزي 
من اول مشارك قال ان المعزي الروح القدس هو محمد سالناة في تطبيق صفات الروح القدس من الكتاب المقدس ( اللذي يستشهد بة ) على محمد و طالبناة طالما انة يوق ل ان الروح القدس هو محمد ان يثب ان محمد هو اقنوما الهيا و هو الله في الجوهر من الكتاب المقدس و التفاسير الابائية و بالاسم 
طالبناة ان يثبت ان محمد هو الله في جوهرة من الكتاب المقدس 
طالبناة ان يثبت ان محمد منبثق من الاب  في الثالوث الاقنومي للة الواحد 
و طالبناة ولكنة التوي و استعمل الخبث و هرب 
هرب الى نبؤات اشعياء ورددنا علية و سالناة هل جاء محمد قبل الميلاد و بعد سنة من نبؤة اشعياء ؟؟ هل محمد هو سرجون ؟؟؟ واذا كان هذا محمد رسول الاسلام فمن هو محمد اللذي جاء يعد ميلاد المسيح بستمائة عام تقريبا ؟؟ هل هو محتال ؟؟؟ ام نصاب ؟؟ ام لص سرق اسم محمد اللذي جاء قبل الميلاد ؟؟؟

و على مدار صفحات كثيرة كنا نترجى اي مسلم ان يجاوب على الاسئلة البسيطة مادامة يقول ان محمد هو الروح القدس الرب المحيي 
فتارة هروب 
و تارة تشتيت لنقاط اخرى 
وتارة يخر و يقول انا لا اعترف بكتبكم و تفاسيركم 

فاذا كان لا يعترف فلماذا يتجرا و يقول بالبشارة المزعومة بمحمد و هب عبارة عن اوهام في خبث في دناءة 

*يغلق الموضوع و يثبت *
بعد الحاح شديد لكل من قال بهذة النبوة ان يثبتها من داخل الكتاب و لكنهم هروبا و التجئوا الى التشتيت و الالتواء و التفاسير الخبيثة الخائبة


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من النبي المنتظر في التوراة ؟؟*

بداية احب ان اعلن من جديد كذب و زيف المحمديين في الحوار, فالمدعو خليل هلال مسيحة هو نفسه محمدي وافتخر
فقليل الأدب داخل بنفس الأيبي و نفس الأيميل كما هو واضح ادناه

محمدي وافتخر
lkjhiuh_hgkjkiio19@ yahoo.com
89.211.6.3

خليل هلال مسيحة
lkjhiuh_hgkjkiio25@ yahoo.com
89.211.6.3

مسجل بنفس الأيميل ما عدا فرق الرقم 19 و 25 و داخل بنفس الأيبي
اما كفاكم كذبا و زيفا؟

بالنسبة لما نقلته في العدد 18 من سفر التثنية الأصحاح 18, فهو مردود عليه بأبسط التفاسير و في مواضيع عدة سنذكر لك منها:
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Deuteronomy/18

انزل لتفسير العدد 15 و 18 ايضا

راجع المواضيع التالية التي رددنا فيها على نفس الشبهة
post #*2*
محمد في الكتاب المقدس (احمد ديدات)

فالحوار وصلنا به الى اثبات ان محمد هو الروح القدس من الكتاب المقدس, لكنك فشلتم و ستبقون تفشلون في اثبات ذلك, و ذلك لأنها فكرة كاذبة ساذجة لا تمت للواقع بأي صلة..

اهلا و سهلا بأي شخص يقدر ان يرد على سؤال الأستاذ Athanasius

دايميين يا ابطال الدفاع عن العقيدة المسيحية, مرمرطتم المسلم و افكاره و معتقداته الكاذبة بالأرض..

و لعل واحدنا يعرف لماذا هذا الأصرار على وجود محمد بالكتاب المقدس؟ 
السبب بسيط ان القرأن الكتاب المزيف ابتدع فكرة وجود محمد, و لما وجد المسلمون كذب هذا الأدعاء بدأوا يبحثون و يزيفون و يكذبون, لأنهم يعرفون ان عقيدتهم و قرأنهم يسقط بعدم وجود هكذا نبوءة..

نصلي ان يفتح الرب اذهانهم و عقولهم لتقبل الحق و اتباعه, الحق الذي نسبه المسيح الى نفسه بقوله

انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة

سلام و نعمة


----------

